# Waagghh! (Action)



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer stood atop the mighty 6 story tall waaggh banner that sat in the heart of his camp. He had watched and found the orks who met his, unique standard. “dat one,” he checked one of a mental list, turned to Urgork “right den, Iz want you to,,” he looked around “Oww! Come ear Sniker Ja!” the grot scampered over holding a tablet of rust coated sheet metal with a number of names stamped on it in almost ledgable gretchen hand writeing. “get me dez boyz, dey dead killy, burn, shooty, da lot.” 

“But boss, how you know?” 
“iz know wot ta look for, youz don't, dats why Im da boss, not ya, now get the zoggen boyz!” 

Urgork scampered off. Ead ammer turned to look over his camp, steping on Sniker Ja with out noticeing. He hruffed and sat down on his throne, “dat boy betta be fast, orz I get a me new henche ork.


Rupert:your on da eastern edge of camp burning stuff while a crowd of ork burnna boyz watchs and place bets on how long things take to go up in flamez.

Dorky borky ya worken on impovments on some invention, take ya pick lad.

Grabnutz: your arguan with dat mek who want ta add suspenshin on da trukk, and hez getten on ya nerve, 

Sneeker:your in plaing a nice game of chase and eat the grot with Patrick in the squig breeding pits.

WazZgrog, ya worken on ya bike when some otha bika nobs remark da der bike is betta den yourz! Fight for da honor of ya bike!

Urgork, you work ya way though camp da gather da orks and bring da others to da warboss, give them each time to make a few posts as your work your way though da camp. (give wazZgrog da most time, he lives in sweden. and don't worry just a emptry threat about replaceing ya.)


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was tinkering with his bike, he had been doing so all day.

For the moment he was replacing a "whirlygig", and adding a "spinny bit".

One a crucial component, the other a worthless look gooder, and he could not in the world remember which was which.

Suddently another biker bumped into WAzZgrogs back, knocking him straight out of concentration.

-Oy ya git! WazZgrog yelled at the other ork.

-Wut?? The other ork said, clearly playing dumber than he already was.

-Ya almost made me scratch me bike!!! WazZgrog spitted out, large amount of spittle flew around.

-Dat ting? Won't even go fasta dan me boot over dere. The other ork said, going into a deep chuckle and pointing at a molden boot which some grass was growing from.

A few other orks was chuckling too, WazZgrog was furius.

-Ya not respektin' me? Den only wan ting ta do. WazZgrog said.
He continued.
-RACE!!! 

-It'z on!!! The other speed freak said, and they both saddled up and started their engines.
Rumbling out to the road going around the camp, orks was chanting "race race race" as they lined up on the road.

The rumbling motors spoke of something big to happen, orks were lining up to see the spectacle, others were joing in.

-Yoz gonna eet noffing zept me dirt ya skumbag! The contender, Wazzrutz his name was.

WazZgrog only answered with putting on his pilot goggles.

A peculiarly dressed gretchin was herded onto the racing field.
Wearing a small white skirt and a tanktop, carrying a handkerchief and a yellow hairsquig.

As soon as it reached the centre field, the racers roaared WAAAAGH!!! And kicked their engines into gear and with a thundering rooar that wa only outdone by the WAAAAAAGH!! uttered by the onlookers, they were off.

[Big race in the middle of the camp, only way a true speed freak does battle of honour ]


----------



## oblivion8

"Oi! Ya grubby short ting" Sneeker called out to a grot, taking a widdle in a helmet.
The grot turned around, its tiny body shaking violently as it realized that it had just been caught desecrating a boyz helmet.
"Ya you dere!" Sneeker called again.
"I sees whacha did dere you runt! Tell ya what grot, you com'n help me train ol' Patrick ere, an I'll give ya some quiteness bout ur littl' venture."

"O-o-o-ok" replied the grot, knowing he would be dead if he didn't agree.

The game was simple, the grot would run, and Patrick would try to catch him.

"I'll make sure dat Patrick ere' don eat ya or try ta rip ya ta shreds." Sneeker said to the little grot, trying to reassure him so he didn't run out of the camp.

---

So it began, the grot started to run, screaming like a... well.. like a grot!
Patrick immediately burrowed underground, easily burrowing towards the vibrations of the little grots feet.
As soon as Patrick was close, he burst out in front of the grot. The grot shrieked, and ran in the opposite direction. 
"Uh oh" said Sneeker as he relized the grot had ran into the squig pen.

Within seconds twenty squigs were on the poor grot, and one of them quickly swallowed him whole, better to deprive the other squigs of a meal.
"..." 
Sneeker was silent for a moment, but then burst out in giggles, "Wha an idiot!" he exclaimed. Patrick, having his psychic bonds resonate with humor, a very un-tyranid emotion just rolled on the ground chattering its mandibles in a cruel attempt to copy its master.
"Well id be a wase o time findin the poor runt in dem squigs for a rematch." Sneeker observed. 
He sat down and thought for a moment whilst another grot walked by carrying a bowl of food.
...
"Oi! Ya grubby short ting" Sneeker called out once again.


----------



## emporershand89

"As ya command boss," Urgork said and he moved away from the the WWAAGGHH pole and into the camp to seek the new recruits for his masters body guard. As he made a turn around a tent he came upon a random sight that almost made him burst into laughter. A little grot was running when several squigs burst from the ground and consumed him in one gulp.

Urgork giggled, but kept the laughter inside of him, for he didn't want his scary reputation to be ruined. He looked left and noticed the Squigs owners standing off. ""Oi! Ya grubby short ting," it said and started to move off towards another grot.

"Hey you de'r, uuhhh...," he quickly looked at the list that the boss had handed him, "... Sneeker; get ya ass over 'ere." The ork looked at him with a wierd face, but didn't make any move towards him.

_Dis one needs da walk_ Urgork thought and pulled himself up to his full height; walking right into the orks face. 

"Oi lis'en up ya runt. Da might 'Ead 'Ammer 'as decided ya to be one of 'is new gaurds, see? Ya can follow me or ya can go to da big boss pole in da center which is," Urgork looked around, completely lost. "Dat way," he finally said. Urgork stood there, hand near his choppa, waiting for the ork to respond.

(Oblivion8, i wait for you to reply)


----------



## Klomster

A distant rooar of engines can be heard.

[Camera pans to the bike-race]
The now 5 warbikes was booming down the widest of the roads in the camp, hollerin and blasting away with sluggas into the air, and into each others.

They were closing a corner, and a biker got past WazZgrog and Wazrutz who were competing for the lead.
The biker tried to slow down but kareened into a hut and crashed with a mighty bang sending grey dust from all openings in the tent.

`Stoopid git` WazZgrog thought, ´Dont no dat joz should't break in a corner.´
´Ya should hit da NITRO!!´

And with a mighty rooar the engine went into overdrive, making the bike lift its front end and create a trail of fire behind it.
The front slammed down just in time to begin a skid trough the corner at stupendous speed.
Wazrutz was in chock but tried his best to replicate the effect, with less sucess.
Followed put by the other 2 warbikers.

As the trail of fire zoom past Rupert and his boys, he even turns around, beeing temprorarily snapped out of his pyromania accidentally setting an ork and a hut on fire.
Realising this, he "accidentally" kept burning a bit more and chuckled for himself.

The mood in the camp was rather good.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert was standing around a large wheel off something with the rest of his brunna mates, taking bets on stuff would burn good an' proper.

Rupert- place yer' bets ya' gits!

The other orks put down all sorts of objects as bets, from helmets to engine parts, skulls to sluggas.

Brunna boy1- da tough target won't be burin' with that rubbish burna yous go Rupert!
Rupert- oi! dis burna is better than your crap!
Brunna boy2- besides what kinda name is Rupert anyway? stupid git!

The orks laugh aloud and Rupert clenches his fists in anger, he hated being picked on because of his name.

Rupert- your a lots of gits yous are! I'm ganna smash your heads in with my fists then burn your bodies with ma burna!
brunna boy1- I's like to see yous try!

Rupert picks up a piece of junk off the wheel and lobs it a the brunna boy. he falls back into another boy and a fight breaks out between them.

Brunna boy2- yous did that on purpose ya git!

rupert laughs aloud and then the other brunna boy takes a swing at him, rupert ducks.

Rupert- Its ganna be like dat is it? lets settle dis properly, with da standout!

The fighting and laughing stops, the other boys look at rupert and the brunna boy. some chuckle with delight.
Rupert and the brunna boy place there burnas away from the wheel anmd stand infront of them. Rupert reaches down and puts on a small brown sock and gets ready for the standout.

brunna boy2- ya ready ya git?
Rupert- yous ready ya wimpy thing?

brunna boy1, who manged to win the fight with the other boy, stand at the side with the others.

Brunna boy1- on mys mark yous grab ya burna and get toastin! anyboyz that don't get da burna are lunch!

The other orks laugh but keep a distance, soon someone would end up burnt.

Brunna boy1- 5...4...

Rupert's eyes narrow, focused and ready. the brunna boy flexes his fingers and consentraates.

brunna boy1- 3...2...

The two orks get ready to dive for there burnas, there eyes locked, one of the other boyz is playing some western cowboy music.

brunna boy1- 1...GO!

Rupert runs and skids for his Burna, the other boy runs and dives. both seem very close to there own burnas.
Rupert has his hands over the weapon and so close to the trigger, the other boy has grabbed his and jumped up ready to fire.
Rupert, still skidding along the ground, points the burna at the brunna boy and pulls the trigger.

Brunna boy1- would ya look at that!

A jet of flame hid the brunna boy, he screams as his skin is set and alight and burning. he is consumed by the fire and rupert, knowing the boy is done for, lets go of the trigger to watch him burn.
The boy look as though body is made of fire and he runs away screaming and yelling swear words. Rupert turns to the other boyz.

Rupert- whos next then ya gits?

The other orks look at Rupert with wide eyes and loose jaws. Rupert laughs at them. a small grechin comes up behind Rupert and taps him on the shoulder.

Grechin- da boss wanst to see ya
Rupert- whys he wanna sees me?

the grechin shrugs and points the the large Waaaaagh! banner, he then scampers off.

Rupert- hey boyz, guess wat? I'm ganna see da boss! yous can thank ma lucky sock for dat!


----------



## Klomster

Leaning from side to side, the group of bikes rides trough a serpent like way and out on a straight.

Wazrutz suddently swung at WazZgrog with his long knife-looking choppa.
WazZgrog barely avoided and snarled at the laughing warbiker, and picked up his trusty bent pipe.

They exchanged blows as they closed the backside of the mekshop, with a large metal plate for a roof, resting with one side on the ground, making an unusually nice ramp to jump on.

Dust whirled between the warbikers, hate in their faces, blood pumping trough green muscles and gas pumping trough steel pipes.
Perfect unison.

One of the warbikers actually chickened out while rushing plain ahead towards the roof, and any human would understand him, the jump was very steep, and led straight out towards the entire ork camp, with very slim chances of survival.

For an ork, it's nonsense, and it didn't even matter where the jump went.

The three bikes were in a line when hitting the jump, nitros blazing the short runway of roof turning ablaze with squiggas exhausts.

The warbiker wobbled, and went off course, flying in a great arc, like a blazing meteor towards the drops, awaiting a very messy end.

Only Wazrutz and WazZgrog left, and with a mighty rooar they ramped off the building.

A mek looking curiously at the flying warbikes, Grabnutz getting even more annoyed with the meks unnattention.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Dorky stood over his creation it was marvellous, the bright orange paint, the massive jaw everything was perfect. Dorky started to giggle and then it started to become a laugh soon he was on the floor rolling around. A nearby grot stared at him, Dorky with a smile on his face fired the SPG and watched, now hysterical, as the squig chased the grot around until finally eating him in one bite. 

Now his entertainment was done he went back to the machine, It looked about half done, perfect that makes it exiting, his machine The Deff Hond, he had thought of it when he took his first dose of Akstsy, he had thought that all creatures should have a means of chomping enemy bit off. Now the Squig has his way. 

Grabbing the Squig still feeding on the grot he shoved it into the machine, a few seconds later it moved, it charged out the Tent into the camp 

"Gooo ma preteis kil da enemi" Dorky shouted before limping out of his tent to see what his invention had done, he was very pleased with the result. 

An Ork was running around bellowing as the Deff Hond ate his but. Soon the ork was on the floor bleeding and screaming as it slowly devoured him, Dorky ran up to the carcass and found Its teeth. He pulled them out laughing Dorky realised that he could become rich if he set his Deff hond on the Nobs 

"Dim Vritch Dim Vritch Dim Vritch Dim Vritch Dim Vritch" Dorky bellowed dancing around firing Squigs into the air " dim gonna kil dou all dand get dour teeth" 

About five seconds later the Deff Hond exploded. Dorky was already thinking of ways of improving it maybe he could add rockets or a bomb the possibilities were endless. Dorky laughed


----------



## oblivion8

> "Oi lis'en up ya runt. Da might 'Ead 'Ammer 'as decided ya to be one of 'is new gaurds, see? Ya can follow me or ya can go to da big boss pole in da center which is," Urgork looked around, completely lost. "Dat way," he finally said. Urgork stood there, hand near his choppa, waiting for the ork to respond.


Sneeker came up close to this large orks face, close enough to spit in his eye. Closer... closer... until it felt like the two orks were going to butt each other in the ead. Sneeker was shorter, but he wanted to make sure this busybody ork saw the killer intent in Sneeker's eye. Then...
"al'ight" Sneeker shrugged, and made his way off towards the boss pole. He had hoped to inspire a little fear or respect from the ork, but he didn't know if had worked.

As he walked off, Patrick slithered close enough to the other ork to brush up against him, and Patrick WAS as big as the ork, he hoped that helped too 

The bosses WAAGH flag was big, real big, and Sneeker had to look real close to even glimpse the boss standing on top.
"Oi boss, what'd ya need meh for!?" Sneeker yelled up, wondering if his voice would even reach that high.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"Oi boss, what'd ya need meh for!?" Sneeker yelled up?
Ead Ammer heard the faint voice, and leaned over da railing, dill it creaked under his mega armor. "What da ya think? iz need me some boyz to do some killin with me, now git up here ya idjet, and bring ya, snakey squilgly thing up ear!" 

Ead Ammer watched as Sneeker began to run up da stairs, "and while ya get to the kitchen had da grtoz fix me up a sguig with hummy sauce, iz hungry!" 
Ead ammer snorted and and ploped down into his throne with the creak of rusty metal, and a couple squished grotz that were nappen on his throne and waited for his squig.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grabnutz was proud of his trukk. Very proud. It was his absolute favourite toy out of all two of the things he owned. When he wasn`t cleaning it, he was driving it, or racing in it, or sleeping in it. 

Right now, he was cleaning it. Or trying to at least. He had ordered a grot to get him some food a while ago, and the little fegger hadn`t come back. 

'Oi!, Dat fing needs da springy fings unda da wheels.' A voice called out from behind him. 

'Wot?' Grab asked, seeing that it was a mekboy who had posed the remark. 'Wot`s da springy fings for?' 

'Makes it less bumpy so yer shootas don`t keep missin` wot yer shootin` at.' 

'I`s da best shot eva!' Grab retorted. 'I don`t miss anyways.' 

'I fink ya do, mate.' The mek replied with a snigger. 'I sen ya shoot, and yer a terrible shot.' 

With that, Grab could take no more. Leaping on board the trukk, he siezed his other possession, his prized shoota, and pointed it at the mek`s head. 

'Wanna see how good a shot I am?!' He snarled. 'Now fug off! I don`t want no bloody springy fings on me trukk!' 

The mek looked a bit cowed and backed away. Fortunately for him, Grabnutz didn`t hear the snide remark that followed.


----------



## Klomster

The jump was long and very impressive, and WazZgrog woul'dve taken great pride in it if it wasn't becouse the bastard Wazrutz was there beside him, jumping at least as far.

The two exchanged blows in mid air, both sneering with anger.
They landed with a crash, and miraculously on a straight road, with no major loss of speed.

The race continued.

The two warbikers zoomed past a ork dancing happily at his latest invention.


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker made his way to the stairs.
"wa' wonderin how da boss got up dere" he thought.
Patrick on the other hand wasn't so good with stairs, so Sneeker got the large ravener to climb on his back for a piggy back up. 

Half way up he saw a door which read KicHEn.
"Dis ting has a kitchen!?" exclaimed Sneeker. He had never seen a WAAGH banner this large before and he was quite impressed. 
The door swung open on a broken hinge, and Sneeker shoved his way through.
"Oi! Wher'd da kook be at?" he bellowed. 

A tiny Grot with a chefs hat walked around the counter, a frying pan in hand.
"What do you want?!" yelled the kook.

"You don't be talkin ta me like dat ya small twerp! I'll have PAtrick gobbel ya up!" With that the raveners head poked up over Sneekers shoulder and screeched. The grot did likewise.

"Sorry... sorry, what can I get fo you?" asked the now polite kook.

"Boss be wantin some squig n' hummie sauce" replied Sneeker, "on da double!"

The grot kook screamed out, and dozens of grots and grechin swarmed the kitchen, throwing and catching, tossing and turning, bobbing and punching. 
Ten minutes later, a big silver plate that looked like it used to be an armour plate from a human tank came out of the oven, the kook place a metal lid on it.
"bonapatite!" the grot handed the plate over to the already cumbered Sneeker.
And within seconds all the kooks disappeared into their nooks and crannies. 

"Bloody wierd.." Sneeker mumbled, and left to the stairs.

At the top he saw the bosses chair and let Patrick down. He came around to the front of it. The massive warboss sat picking his nose, and Sneeker handed him the platter.
"ere boss, gotcha food fo ya" sneeker said, "and may I say, it may no' be da bestest ting ta put ur chare facin way from da stairs, wouldnt wan' ny' ur nobs takin vantage of ya boss." Sneeker tried to impart his sneeky wisdom unto his boss.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork moved on, letting the Squig boy walk towards the boss pole without him. _Next on ma list, det see, aaahhh, dis guy, I know dis guy_ he thought. He made his way around some huts, then walked across the camps sqaure, saluting the boos as he walked by in his orky fashion, and moved over to where the speed freaks and mech 'eads had set up shop. 

It seemed a race had developed, so Urgork forgot about his responsibility, and moved to the edge of the camp to see a race taking place. Three bikes lay destroyed, their riders either burning or praying to Mork for mercy that their bike might survive, but two seemed locked in an epic struggle to win the race. Urgork spotted his man, WazZgrog was it, and thought _wud'in it be funny if Iz stopped da race_.

as they raced past, Urgork walked out from the croud into the track, intent on showing these orks how it was done. Pulling his massive choppa from his back, he waited till the orks came back around; right directly at him!

As they shot past, Orgork shot his choppa pole out, catching his ork in the face and taking him clean off the bike. As the bike sputtered into the sand, the second ork raced around, intent on killing Urgork for the insult. Urgork simply pulled out his shooty shoota and unloaded on the ork, laughing as the gas tank exploded.

Urgork hefted his weapons back onto his back and moved to the down or; leaning over him. 

Smacking him on the face he said, "Waky waky, da boss needs ya WazZgrog, 'e wans ya for 'is new body gard." After not getting another response, probably because the ork was out of it, Urgork slapped him again.

"'Ey runt, wake du fug up, and go to da boss pole." Urgork stood there, waiting for an answer.

(Ok, Klomster, I wait for your reply)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

useing a new writing style from now on.
__________________________________________________________________

Rupert had tried to go to the boss quickly, he wasn't that far away but Rupert could get distracted alot.
So far he had been to the pub, killed a grot with his burna, given himself an electric shock with some wires he found and tried to get his home-made fire bombs to work.
"da killin' sounds good, but I can't get ma burna bombas to work!" Rupert mumbled to himself. "how am i ganna get killin' with fault burna-bombs!
He had been trying to get them to explode before they hit the target because that looked really cool, it hadn't occured to him that it should explode when it hit the target.
"work ya stupid thing!" rupert shook it up and down "work!" now he was fed up, and lobbed it away. The bomb went through the air, up, up, down...and hit a Truk which burst into flames.
"oooooohh, pretty light" Rupert said, his eyes fixed on the flames. He then shook himself out of his trace and walked away. he didn't care who the truk belonged to. it was burning but Rupert was a terrible shot and had missed anything vital.
he marched up to where the boss was and loudly said:
"ya want me?"


----------



## Klomster

In the middle of the titanic struggle, out of nowhere blackness came.

When WazZgrog came to the only thing he saw was a big ugly ork face.

-"Wot that zog?" WazZgrog speedily stood up and in a bit of shock, what just happened?

Wazrutz lay in a big pile of wreck and burning oil.

WazZgrog's bike lay on its side, it was a bit dirty but otherwise seemed fine.

-"Oi.... joo'....[WazZgrog didn't remember the name of the ork in front of him] be moor careful wiv me bike wil ja!"

-"Get ya sorry az to da bosspole." The gnarly ork said while pointing at the bosspole.

-"Whateva." WazZgrogg said and got to his bike and started to look it over.

-"I'z zerius!" The ork implied.

-"Yeah, i'z just chekkin me bike." WazZgrog added, a bit downtrodden he couldn't end his race in a good ol' orky fashion, but at least he was the last one standing so had won at least.

WazZgrog started to drive off towards the bosspole.

[OOC, naaw, i didn't get to do my epic ending, oh well.]


----------



## emporershand89

Orgork watched his biker buddy go, upset he didn't remember his name. then again, he did hit him pretty hard, that was fun!

turning his attention back to the boss's list, he had one more visit. Turning back to the speed freak camp he travelled among the various huts and garages until he came upon a scene which told him he had found the right ork for the job.

A mek was standing in front of a garage argueing with an ork who proceeded to pull his shoota out. "'Wanna see how good a shot I am?!," he snarled. "Now fug off! I don`t want no bloody springy fings on me trukk!" the mek shurked it's shoulders and slithered away to wherever it had it's own shop set up. Urgork knew he had his man, and crossed his name off the list.

Walking up to the trukk parked there he was greeted with the muzzle of the ork who stared at him with really angry red eyes. "Oi, ya 'ere ta get some too, I'll gut you as well."

Urgork laughed, not caring that the shoota was now right in his face. He calmed himself down and looked him in the face. "Right lisen you, Iz didn't come ta make off wif dat trukk. Da boss wans ya at da big pole in da center, see? now git ya sorry arse over der now Grabnutz!"

Urgork waited for a reply. (Serpion5, i await your reply)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"ere boss, gotcha food fo ya" sneeker said, "and may I say, it may no' be da bestest ting ta put ur chare facin way from da stairs, wouldnt wan' ny' ur nobs takin vantage of ya boss." Sneeker tried to impart his sneeky wisdom unto his boss.

"I know dat ya git faced zogger!," he grabbed hsi squig, "now stand Ovre dar," pointing to a his right "and dot make a noise till da rest git hear. Sneeker scrabbled over there. when he was not looking though Ead ammer leaned over to a near by grot and whispered "turn me chair round when ya get a chance.

"ya want me?" 
Ead ammer heard the faint voice, "ya, git up here, Iz gonna want ya to burn some hummas soon. 

Ruppert nodded and went up the stairs. 
"dats two, wez need," he counted on his fingers, "too more, and me hench ork." he turned and looked and Sneekers snakey squilgly thing, (patrick) "so how many teef did ya shell out ta a pig dok ta get da ting?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Today had been one of Rupert's better days, he hadn't been hurt or humiliated in any way (well, not that he could remember) and had set about getting some armour for the up and coming Waaagh!
This may have been a simple task for me and you but, for Rupert it was very difficult. Rupert had a tendancy to burn most of his belongings and friends, as a result he is left not alot of mates and very items he actually owned. Rupert decided to head to a large Junk pile after seeing da boss to find some armour.
Rupert stared at the junk pile, scratched his ear then declared: "its all crap"
The ork began climbing up through the rubbish and scrap metal, going through it as he went. "no, no, no...no" said Rupert as he picked up some scrap and then tossed it away.
"don't wes have anythings good 'round 'ear?"
then something caught his eye, a red barrel half submerged in junk. Rupert went over to it have a closer look. It was red and very rusty and on it was a symbol and some words saying:
*Caution! High explosive*
"dis looks good!" Rupert yelled in excitement! Rupert wasn't the most intelligent ork in the world (even by ork standards) but he knew this would burst into flames if he wasn't careful. Rupert rubbed his hands in delight: imagine the fun he could have with this!
"out yous come ya git!" he said and grabbed the end of the barrel and tried to pull it out.
it was heavier than he thought.
"come ons..." he said as he heavied with all his might.
Suddenly the barrel popped out of the junk and went rolling down the junk pile.
"NOOOO!!!!" he screamed and ran after it.
the red barrel bounced over the junk and and scrap, rolling at a high speed, with a desprate Rupert not far behind.
"STOP YA GIT!"
Suddenly, the barrel hit a discarded skateboard ramp and flew off the junk pile, hit the ground and continued to roll into the camp.
Rupert stopped, watching the barrel roll futher and further away. he couldn't see it now, not with the orky buildings and vechiles in the way. There a small explosion on the eghe of camp.
Rupert fell to his knees "Noooooo!!!!"
he had lost his red barrel, mind you the explosion looked nice, that cheered him up.
So after another chaotic and almost pointless couple of hours Rupert returned to the da boss, he needed something to burn.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grabnutz was still grumbling to himself when he heard another ork approach. Swinging his weapon around he brought the muzzle of the shoota level with the ork`s face. 

'Yoo want some of dis as well?!' Grab demanded. The other did not seem cowed. 

'Right lisen you, Iz didn't come ta make off wif dat trukk. Da boss wans ya at da big pole in da center, see? now git ya sorry arse over der now Grabnutz!'

'Ya know me name, runt? Fine, I`ll go see da boss.' Grab lowered his weapon reluctantly. The other ork nodded approvingly. Grab briefly considered offering the other a lift, before deciding that he didn`t want to and kicked the engine into gear. The trukk started up noisily with a bang and a bout of oily smoke from the exhaust ports. 

'See ya later sucka!' Grab shouted as he sped off, his voice barely audible over the rattling engine. 

Grabnutz was elated. At last he had an excuse to drive. A pretty piss poor excuse, considering the boss`s tower was easily in walking distance, but he wouldn`t chance leaving his precious trukk unattended. He`d already lost three trukks and two warbuggies that way, and no ork was stupid enough to make the same mistake a sixth time... 

Grots and yoofs scattered as Grab careened around the edge of the settlement with Grab grinning wildly as he went. Every slight bump and den in the path ahead reverbeated heavily through the chassis and Grab`s bones. 

_And dat stinkin` mek reckoned I needed springy fings on the wheels._ Grab sniggered in disbelief. It was much more fun this way. 

Turning sharply, he lined himself up with the boss`s tower. Gripping the wheel in anticipation, he inhaled sharply and fanged the engine as hard as he could. 

As he rolled wildly forward, he caught sight of the messenger ork nearby and screamed a wild cry to him, flipping him the bird as he sailed past. His distraction caused him to barrel through somebody`s tent and lose sight of his path for a few seconds. Just as he thrown off the tattered tarp, he saw the boss`s pole directly before him. Slamming the brakes, he skidded forward. 

It was too little a little late, and he still impacted one of the struts holding up the tower, shaking the entire structure. It was alright though, his trukk was undamaged apart from the grot caught in the front wheel. But that`d fall out after a while anyway. 

'BOSS!' He shouted at the top of his lungs. 'I`Z HERE!'


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

the two orks atop the tower jolted when the trukk hit one of da struts and sent every thing even more akimbo then it already was, even setting somthings straght!

"Wot waz dat?" Ead Ammer said as he leaned over the railing to look at the trukk.

'BOSS!' He shouted at the top of his lungs. 'I`Z HERE!' 

Ead Ammer grabbed a grot nerby and tossed him down at Grabnutz the grot splatered on his truck leaving a unseamly red stain on da genwine face bita squig leather seat "wez figger dat out when ya dent me Waaggh banna! ya lazy, fat,toofless,slow driven, hummie loven, panzy, blue skin, gretchen loven, squig huggen, litta,cone eaded, worthless, unfight able, gut less, dull choppa, one spanna short of a meks kit, dress ware, milk drinken, yella, potry reciten, movy watchen, tree huggen, hippy, worthless exusuese for a ork da was't a humie painted green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" now git up here before I change me mind and be a wanta a new trukka boy!!!!!!!"


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

'Fuggin` grot fondler...' Grab muttered. 'Gettin` me trukk all dirty like dat.' He shook his head at the fresh bloodstains on his trukk and saw only mess, seemingly oblivious to the dirt, rust and grime that already caked the vehicle. 

'Oi! You!' He singled out a snotling who was leading a facebiter squig by its scruff. It l;ooked back at him curiously. 

'Mind me trukk will ya?' Grab commanded. 'And don`t go sneakin` off wiv it!' 

The snotling nodded in vague comprehension and jumped up onto the seat. The squig followed it obediantly and sat with him. Hopefully that would deter any would be thieves. 

Grab climbed the stairs inside the tower and emerged into the top bit where the boss was waiting with the others who had already arrived. 

'Wot`s up Boss?' Grab asked. 'You need a lift? Always happy to help out fer some extra teef of course.'


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Dorky looked at the trukk it had been left alone and he was determined to upgrade it. He walked up to it and with a great big smile pulled out a big thing 
" dat should beter dat" he said and jumped in the front to see if it worked he pushed the accelerator and got inside, the trukk started to move forward and the driver looked at him screaming 
" Dat min" 
randomly shooting at him he only shot a wheel, the trukk started to break as wheels flew and big parts broke Dorky watched as a gretchin was run down by a loose wheel and with all the death all he could do was laugh. 
" dime da king of da world" Dorky bellowed and jumped out of the trukk to get a better view. 

"The trukk kept going the faster was stuck" he was laughing so loud that everyone on the camp could hear him. Then the driver came 

" dou dag dhit" the ork said in a weird accent Dorky smiled and greeted him
" dim Dorky" the ork charged at him but then Da Deff Hond jumped on him. Dorky stared at the Deff Hond then forgot why and stroked him. He walked back to the tent Da Deff Hond followed


----------



## Klomster

Realising he had been driwing around aimlessly for a while.

WazZgrog parked beneath the tower.
He engaged his "sneeky stoppa" a fun detail he had constructed himself.

Electrecute anyone trying to steal his bike, he didn't actually know if it worked, but his bike hadn't been stolen and that was good enough.

Silently he walked up to the top of the tower and sat down out of the warboss sight and started fiddling with some of his trinkets, not saying a word.


----------



## oblivion8

His Warboss had asked him a question regarding Patrick and Sneeker was about to say something when the whole tower shook. 
Looking down he saw some stupid ork had driven his trukk into the bosspole. He then giggled as the boss started yelling at the truck driver for three minutes.

All of a sudden he heard a huge explosion, he looked to the right and saw a big mushroom cloud appearing near one of the bases walls, something had exploded, but that was nothing new. He also thought he heard an ork in the distance yelling out nooo, and another laughing, but he discounted both noises. Ork settlements were often loud, colourful, dangerous and wild places, which is why Kommando's usually stayed away in their own camp. Sneeker was the only kommando in this camp however, and he didn't want to go make a camp by himself.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork moved back towards the boss ple laughing at the anarchy that was taking place. This new group was even more stupider than the last, having already hit the boss pole and dented; which was sure to make 'Ead 'Ammer angry. Urgork mounted the stairs to the top, making sure to dodge all the pots, pans, ammo, shootas, and grots that his Masta was throwing down in his rage.

Reach the top he thumped his chest, "Boss, all da orkz uz wantz are 'ere. Wot wud you 'ave me do next?" He stood there, waiting for further instructions.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

'Ead 'Ammer counted on his fingers, one by one, muttering "Rupert, Grabnutz, Sneeker,WazZgrog," when he got to his thumb he stated yellen "ya zoggen ijuit! ya fogot Dorky Borky!!" before he could respond Ead Ammer pushed past em "if ya want any fing done right, ya do it ya self,," 

he stood on the edge of da platform "grot, me louder yella," the grot in quesion handed over the gaint mega phone, "Oi!! dis da boss yellan if ya yuz gott da name of Dorky Borky ya needed at da big boss banna ders gonna be looten and if yuo don't hurry up you won't get any fing!!" the bellowing shout echoed across the camp and a few miniates latter a huffen Dorky made his way to da platform with Da Deff Hond close behind.
(space reserved for Dorky respons upon running half way acoss the for loot)

"now dat ya all here," he tossed a glare at Urgork "iz need some boyz ta be me ands and batta buddys, youz dem." he looked at the lot before him, "but first ya need to prove dat your fightas." he glared around some more his heavy armo squealign n as he turned his head.

"da boyz ave been kept away from attacken the hummie villages on da, zogg it, which way does da sun set on dis planet? north i fink? well its right of dat." he said pointing to behind him. "dats me and me bully boyz personal unten ground, were we kept da hummies we get ta kill personaly, wez going drive dat way, till we find a village den wez burn it to da ground, any qustionz? no good" not even given em any time to ask any "letz get goen! Grabnutz fire up dat trukk of yas, and letz get gonen!! WWAAGGHH. 

the group of orks tramp down the tower like a tide wave of noize, crys of WWAGGH and the ocssional stray slugga round, trampling a good half dozzen grotz under der foot stepz.

down on daground da grup finds a ork inside da trukk sitting behind stern whell of grabnutz trukk, "so den, yaz fink we all die and get ya self some new boyz." it waz Whitetoof da last of Ead 'Ammer old boyz eatten da facebiter squig Grabnutz left his his Trukk, he flamer had cooked it and da grot, but who wants to eat a grot, to boney "youz taken me?" 

ALL:you just got ya Kommand, which is drive around till ya find somefink ta kill. the waagh tower is 6 storys tall, enough of a walk back done ta boast to dat others bout how many humaies ya gonna kill and how much loot ya gonna get.

Dorky Borky ya was a little late gatta to da boss, how was ya runn though da camp on top of any all bosten da aboth warnts?

Grabnutz a ork is in ya trukk, you prized trukka! you can do and say what ya want short of killin him (da boss likes dis ork)

Urgork:Whitetoof was always in contention to be hench ork, ow do ya feel bout seen ya old Rival?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Upon hearing there was finally something to kill Rupert was overjoyed. (he even did a little dance But I'll spare you the details)
He had everything he need: his Burna, Slugga, home-made bombs and the green sock.
"hmmmm, Is ganna need better transport..."
So he walked over to where the other orks were standing and shouted at the top of his unhealthy lungs:
"need da lift to humies! will pay in snot!"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Amemr growled at him, "dats why wez got are own trukka boy, wez be usen his trukk, now if any one else don'st have ave any dumb question letz get ta Grubnutz trukk."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert considered this an opperunity to be annoying:
"whyz you so big? and whyz we fighting da humies?"
Then then noticed Ead Amemr's mean-shut-up-or-I-kill-you-look
"okz keep ya wig on...to the trukk!"
Rupert then scampered over to the Trukk

__________________________________________________________________________
I might miss the next update because I going somewhere, until the Rupert will sit the in trukk burning things as it goes.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grabnutz was grinning malevolently upon hearing the boss`s instructions. Finally, they were going to be able to kill something! With a song on his lips that sounded worse than a grot on fire, he trampled down the stairs to where he had parked (or crashed, it didn`t really matter) his trukk. To his dismay, another ork was sitting in the trukk! 

'So den, yaz fink we all die and get ya self some new boyz.' He said. From the looks of him, Grab recognised Whitetoof, one of the boss`s old favourites. Evidently he was not as dead as the boss thought. 'You`ze takin` me?' 

'Get outta me trukk ya grot lovin` git! Grab cursed. 'You`ze want a lift, ya get in da back like all da uvvers do!' 

Unable to contain his anger, Grab hefted his shoota and levelled it at someone`s face for the third time that day. Not that it was an unusual occurence by any means, in fact today was actually turning out to be a slower day than usual for gun pointings... 

'Ya gunna move, or wot?' Grab demanded, finger hovering above the trigger.


----------



## Klomster

-By da way, wafn't joor sock brown?
WazZgrog asked the brunna boy (love that mispelling )

Not really waiting for an answer WazZgrog did a couple of impressive bounds over the trukk and landing on his bike.

-"YEEEHHHAAAAWWW!!!!" WazZgrog yelled and kicked into gear, showering the tower with dirt as he turned around.

Some of the orks thought that they may as well let him "scout" ahead.

[I'm staying within earshot, of an angry boss at least, he might need his loud hailer though.]


----------



## Tarvitz210300

"Oi!! dis da boss yellan if ya yuz gott da name of Dorky Borky ya needed at da big boss banna ders gonna be looten and if yuo don't hurry up you won't get any fing!!" 

Dorky panicked he was gonna miss da loot he was nown to be clvr dand cunnnin. Dis dwas dis clvrst plan evr da deff hond dwas dfast dand Dorrky jumped on dhim. Deffy which was Dorkys name for dit. Deffy dwas drevy fast dand soon de dwas in da trukk. 

Dello de said dello dand daughed


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"Whitetoof, I thought ya was dead." Ead ammer said "OI Grabnuts, put dat gun down for i drop ya arms at da shoulder." then To Whitetoof "Owe ya get backta camp (come up with some oulandish boost that may even be true)


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork walked down the stairs, amused at the eageriness of some of the newer orks; thinking about all the fighting that was to come. He followed behind his boss, always three steps behind; his Master was picky about such things.

As he came down the last steps he laughed as he saw the speed freak doing jumps in the air over the trukk, "Ya stupid git, ya gonna kil yaself, har, har, har." 

Suddenly he heard his boss say, "Whitetoof, I thought ya was dead." Urgork looked at the trukk to see his old rival at the wheel, challeneging his boss for the right to drive. His hand went straight for his choppa and he pulled it out in one hand, storming up to the trukk.

"'Ey ya freak, was ya do'in 'ere. Get da fug out of dat trukk 'efore Iz carve ya a new face." Whitetoof jumped out and pulled his shoota right into Urgorks face.

"Ya wants ta fight for dat ugly?" He retorted as the two arch-rivals started each other down; ready to kill each other and everything around them without warning.

(dragonkingofthestars, i leave it to you to deal with him, hehe)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"don't kill each otha now," ead ammer said content to watch for now

(we wait for you warsmith if you don't hurry up I may just let him kill you.)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> -By da way, wafn't joor sock brown?


Rupert shrugged, "Iz don't knows!"
to be honest rupert could sometimes forget his own name and on many occasions he had called himself steve.
he then scampered over to the trukk and go into it, "come on! lets go!" he shouted, his burna ready.
Then he noticed the other orks ready to kill each other, "oi! youz lot! we got humies to bash! come on ya git!" Rupert then considered burning them with his burna, they were standing a good position. Then he decided not too, the boss might get angry or something stupid like that.
"comez on!!!"
Rupert sat there moaning and let out a little bit of flame (which went quite near to someones bottom, he wasn't whos it was though. he might feel it)


----------



## warsmith7752

"wots wrong wiv ya all, all of a sudden yur gettin all angry and pointin fings at people. What's all dat about?" whitetoof lowered his shoota and batted his rivals blade to the ground "we iz ere ta kill umies not orks, ya got dat? As fer how I got back ere bozz, after ya all bogged off o woke up in a pile of dead orks, da zoggin umies was tryin ta shove us inside a pit an bury uz. Natruly I wuz zoggin pished at dat wasn't i? So a stood up an roasted em alive, der wuz a bike left from da battle so I drove it back ere an ere I am."

Whitetoof stood up and got into the back of the trukk, not wanting to cause a fight straight away, plenty of time for that later. Another ork had jumped into the trukk after him and was yelling at the rest to hurry up. Whitetoof seconded that notion.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Dorky watched as the two orks argued and then watched as the man that had made him late raise his gun then the boss told them not to kill each other, then the other knocks the gun away it was all leading up to the fight and Dorky like all orks was excited and began to chant " Fite fite fite fite fite fite" and Deffy started to bark. 

Dorky was very disappointed when there was no fight and shouted " yos al pusysss" he then decided to make things more interesting. So he found a rock and threw it at witooth. The rock curved and by some form of luck hit the red button


----------



## emporershand89

Whitetoof spat at Urgorks feet and walked away and hopped onto the back of the trukk; obviously wanting to keep the upper hand of Orkiness with the boss. Urgork didn't care, but was sure to postiion himself behind Whitetoof incase the sneaky bastard tried to kill him.

He tended to his snazzgun, carefully and lovingly rubbing out all the blemish's on it's shiny surface. He also turned to shining his choppa, but suddeenly the trukk lruched forward and started to move. Urgork gave a whoop of excitiment, happy to be on the hunt for good fight'in again


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker was sharpening his knife, not really giving two damns what was happening, something about a fight, and the trukk...
Suddenly he felt some flame near his arse. He quickly put it out but it left a scorch mark on his pantz. He spun around and saw Rupert giggling to himself, flamer in hand.
"Oi you git!, don be pointin tat at me ya haf brained umie!" He yelled at Rupert, Patrick had slithered close and reared up in front of Rupert hissing and spitting a little acid at the ork, again, portraying his masters emotions.
He was about to go and punch Rupert when a rock came flying out of no where, he turned to see Dorky. The rock curved and smashed into the trukk interface. "Friggin haf brains..." Sneeker murmured to himself as the trukks nitro boost ignited and sent Rupert, Whittoof, Urgork and the trukk flying off to the Northern side of the base, thankfully there was a garage in the way, and the whole lot of em drove into it with a huge crash, leaving the rest of them standing there dumbfounded.
Sneeker chuckled... "Haf brains..." and continued to sharpen his knife, making his way towards the crash with the others.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*update*

Ead Ammer was laughed his ead off, dis was da kind of orks he liked!!!

he walked over to the garage where orks lay sprawled all over the place "waky, waky," he kicked a nerby ork in the rear knocking him awake, "grotz are baken." the rest of his small squad of bully boyz were behind him, "now da we ad some fun how bout we go kill somefing?" some random ork yelled WWAAGGHH! "Dats da way!" Ead Ammer said. as the rest of his boyz got in the trukk he kicked and hit orks till they got out of the way. 

once they were all in the trukk Ead Ammer shoved his way to the chair next to Grabnutz driver seat "right den, two fings, first go dat way," he pointed in a general dirction that was east of dem, "and da second?" Grabnutz said, Ead Ammer smiled "push da,
red button!

Update, We are now leaveing camp, you are all now now getting ready to kill some humans, describe the trip, it will be a short one, just three posts worth, unless we get a good convsation going, and remember, grabnutz will push the botton often and randomly and his trukk does not have springy fings under the wheels.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was zooming around the outskirts of the camp, until the trukk came boosting across the sands.

WazZgrog instinctively tagged along and sort of raced the trukk.

They were off, soon there would be lootin', fun and bashing. And not to forget dakka, glorius dakka.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

'Ya fuggin gitsuckaz.' Grab mumbled, watching with dismay as his trukk careened into a nearby shack. It was nothing to be concerned about really, the trukk had survived hundreds of far worse crashes thanks to Grab`s skilfull driving. He followed the boss over and took his place in the driver`s seat. 

Ead Ammer took the other front seat and pointed. 'Two fings, first, go dat way!' He grinned and added; 'And push da red button!' 

'Sure fing, Boss.' Grab replied. Kicking the trukk into gear, he backed up, glancing back to make sure everyone was on board. Four of them? Five of them? Whatever, who really cared anyway?

Turning back to face forward, he pulled out and started to drive in the direction the boss pointed. One hand on the wheel, the other on the gear stick. His thumb remained poised over the button, waiting. He had gotten very good at timing this just right. 

He waited. They reached the edge of the settlement. Sniggering softly, Grab waited until the others were halfway through the conversation. He met the boss`s gaze and smiled. 

He hit the button, gripping the wheel tighter as he did so. He and Ead Ammer both roared in delight as the vehicle kicked forward furiously, the turbo charge activated at full power. 

The burst was short lived, as it always was, and the trukk slowed back to normal speed. 

Between bouts of laughter, he called back to the passengers;

'Anyone fallen off, just let me know awright?' He said, sniggering again.


----------



## oblivion8

The trukk lurched forward into some form of boost, Sneeker thought he was going to be sick. They careened through the sands, the boss and the driver were laughing maniacally as they ascended a hill and flew off the top. Everyone partly lifted off their seats, much like a roller coaster, and they hit the other side of the dune hard, Sneeker jarred his teeth quite badly, and sat back, hoping the rest of the ride wouldn't be so harsh, but every bump reminded him of his newly formed headache.
Then he realized... PATRICK.. the damned tyranid had been left behind.
"owell.." Sneeker thought, "he neva be to fa from meh anyhow"

Patrick watched as the orks drove off, its masters brain signals said it was time to go. Burrowing, it dug frantically in its masters direction, about half the speed of the un-boosted trukk.


----------



## emporershand89

This was going to be a bumpy ride, Uegork could just feel it as they crossed the sands towards where they were going. But where were they going, even Urgork didn;t know; but he honestly didn't care. He just tended to his beautiful choppa, waiting to show his "Bad Ass Skills" off to the boss.

Suddenly a thought permeated his mind and he looked up at Rupert and his flamer; which the flama boy was giggling away with. "Yo Rupert, ya got some o'dat cigar stuff ya Flama boyz always smok'in. I givez ya a toof for dit?" He waited to see if rupert had even heard him.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> "Yo Rupert, ya got some o'dat cigar stuff ya Flama boyz always smok'in. I givez ya a toof for dit?" He waited to see if rupert had even heard him.


"ya fool! smokin is bad for ya!" ruperts eyes light up "Burin' is where its at!!" he then chuckles to himself and mutters "hmmm...burin'..."

Rupert was still in a belly-laugh after the whole burn-sneeker's-bum-with-the0buran incident. we wiped his eye and got back into the ruck, which then zoomed off.
After a quick burst of the G-forces in Rupert's face he decided to play another trick.
Somewhere in the forgotten part of his brain that screamed: "NOT YOU IDIOUT! DON'T DO THAT!" told rupert to stop before he went to far.
Instead Rupert took out a lighter (he likes to keep one handy) and started messing with it when...the trukk hit a rock and the lighter flew out of his hands and...LANDED ON SOMEONES TROUSERS, he hadn't noticed yet and they started to burn.
"ooops..."
Then because of the a sharp turn done by Grabnutz (Can you actually drive?)
the lighter rolled and set flame to someone else's trousers.
"Hmmm...maybez dis wasn't such a good ideaz..."
He kept his burna close by, just in case.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog happily zooming along the trukk, both did a mighty fine hop.

The biker landing mush more comfortably than the trukk.

Smiling and looking out on the open desert dunes, WazZgrog was a very happy ork.
He then noticed billowing smoke and shouts and yells from the trukk, even small flames.

This is one of the reasons beeing a biker is so good.
You don't have to huddle together with a bunch of madboys in a small trukk, eventually on fire. 

WazZgrog pointed and laughed hartily at the poor zodz in the trukk.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Dorky decided to upgrade the trukk, while he was in it. So he started to put the burny ropes together, the results ranged from massive fires to a sudden boost of speed. This was until the trukk started to go fast, the trukk bounced up and down, Dorky knew what was wrong, da trukk did not have springy thingys. So Dorky decided to put them in, safety was a foreign concept to him. 

while Dorky was dangling on the side of the trukk, the wire he had been using flew out. Dorky decided that was not good and without fear moved towards it. Just then the Red Button was pressed and Dorky flew off only just managing to catch the rope. Dorky started to scream " Dim da bast,"


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork sat in the back of the turkk, tending carefully and sweetly to his weapon as he tried to enjoy the bumpy ride. He suddenly started ti smell bruning flesh, ans turned to find his ass on fire. He started to jump up and down, looking at Rupert.

"Ya stupid git, ya set ma nice pants on fira,aaarrrggghhhhhh!!!" He grabbed the nearest object and pressed his fat rumped on it, extinguishing the fire with a loud sigh as the pain suddenly flashed out and went numb. He turned to thank the ork who he had "broorwed" only to find his Master looking him square in the face; mad as hell.

"Yus da stupidest ork I eva meet," 'Ead 'ammer said and summararily punched him in the face. the blow was so strong it too Urgork off his feet and threw him across the back of the trukk against the back door.

"Da was one strong punch boss," was all Urgork could say before he black out.......


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog zoomed up past Dorky and passed him a metal plate with a slight curve on it.

-"Ta stand on!" WazZgrog said to the ork mek dangling at the end of a rope after a speeding trukk.

Hopefully the mek would get the idea and stand on it, surfing along.

Otherwise the mek would have trouble moving at sunlight, becouse of all the scrapes.


----------



## oblivion8

Unsurprisingly, Rupert ended up setting Urgork on fire. The poor ork had the misfortune to put himself off on the boss, which landed him where it would land any ork, into a state of unconsciousness.
Outside the trukk, the mek was trying to make some "on the move" repairs and upgrades, but ended up slipping and being dragged by the trukk. Thankfully the biker was able to get him a piece of scrap metal to stand on. 

This lot was a piece of work, that was for sure.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*update*

"Zoggen ijuite." Ead ammer muttered as he looked at the spraweled out shape of Urgork, "Whitetoof looken beta all da time." hurmp he then looked back at the horizen, then he saw it.

the silhouette of a small imperal feudal level village.

"da! turn da trukk!" he yelled and pointed the trukk truned about and bounced and lept toward the village WazZgrog and Dorky borky brouncen right behind. 

"boss whats da plan?" Grabnutz said as they barreled toward a segment of the wall, "wot da you think? push da RED BUTTON!!

All:this village is lightly guarded as the orks both rarely go this way as it Ead ammers personal reserve, and as it not a truely importat.

were highly outnumbed, but your all ork nobs, so this is going to be a blood bath. after smashing though the wall there be a platoon of (suprised) guardsmen in a sort of open square, what do you do? jump out and start shooten? or burna? do you just shoot into the guardsmen from the Trukk?

Grabnutz:Your Trukk will not get damgaged (shody local constuction) go nutz, pain ya bummpa red.

WazZgrog and Dorky borky you hit "da NITRO" as you go though the new hole in the wall but end up in a massive flying leap.


----------



## Klomster

And there is was, a beutiful imperial settlement.

The sun shone, the nitrous engines roared, as did the boyz.

This was life.

After following the trukk trough the gap in the wall the bike was sent flying.

-WAAAAAaaAAAAAAGH!!!!

The shocked imperial guardsmen just looked in awe when the trukk slammed into them.
WazZgrog flying over the scene, sun glinting of his bike and he seemed to go in slow motion.

After what seemed like half a minute WazZgrog landed ontop a walkway leading along most of the wall.

The quad shootas roaring to life in unison as WazZgrog started to drive along the walkway, whacking everything that still stood up there down with his bent pipe as he passed the terrified guardsmen.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert, the unfortunate ork whose stupidity knew no bounds did one of the most stupid things he had done all day (and he has done alot of stupid things today) He took a tight hold on his burna and got ontop of the Trukk?!
(this is pretty stupid, especaily with grabnutz driving skills)
He stood there, a mad look in his eyes, burna in hand and shouted in a voice so lond even the boss must have heard it:
*WAAAAAGH!!!!*
As the trukk crashed into the human settlement jets of flame came from rupert's burna, setting alight to homes, plants and people. With one hand he gripped the top of the truck, with the other, the trigger on his burna.
As the Trukk sped through the human village, crushing guardsmen, he burnt all he could see.
The flames shot over the heads of his fellow orks and into the ranks of the guardsmen, he screamed in joy, his eye twitching.
Soon he had carved a path of flame through the village, he was in heaven

"come on ya gits! lets see ya *BURN!*"


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork heard the rattle of gunfire as he came too from his dream of destruction. He sat up, alittle off his rocker after that punch the boss ha laid on him. The Boss, 'Ead 'Ammer!! He looked around and realised the trukk had stopped, but no one was in the bed of it with him. He peered over the top and realised they were attacking a village of 'umiez.

With a mighty WWWWAAAGGHHHHH!!! from his throat he grabbed his shoota off his back and started spraying at everything in front of him. He mowed down 'umiez running left and right, oh but what fun it was. It had been so long that Urgork had almost forgotten about the feeling of battle.

"Ooooiiieeee," he yelped as he felt something hit his left shoulder on his back. He turned to find a 'umiez staring at him dumbfounded, a large shoota in his hands. Urgork grinned and tiwsted his shoota round; massacre the creature with a short burst of his Snazzgun. Rubbing his shoulder, he moved over to where a small shakk was; for it was different from the wooden huts around it. walking in the front door he was hit with a massive barrage of laser rounds whiched bounced off his armored,saving his life. 

Still, it drove him out the door and behind the corner for cover. "Hhmmmm, Iz need ma firepowa." He looked around, running short of options when he noticed WazZgrog zooming around on hit bike having what semeed like a jolly good time.

"Yo WazZgrog, Iz gots me some 'umiez hold up here, could ya drive in da front dar and run d'em all ova, hehehe. Iz give ya a toof lata!" he added that last incentive, knowing that bikers couldn't resist more toof to upgrade there bikes. He waited for a reply as he put random blasts of his shoota round the corner; hoping to keep the 'umiez distracted.


(OOC: Klomster, I leave it to you to decide. If you do, then ram the front door, and lets get this party started, muhahahaah:grin


----------



## Klomster

More teef is a nice thing.

After all, this part of the walkway is empty now anyway.

WazZgrog sped of to gain some straight ground.
What he missed though is a single guardsman, who with his last strength pulls out a frag and tosses it towards the biker.

Oblivious to the danger, WazZgrog sped up and as the grenade landed (next to some promethium tanks) the speed freak had gooten up to speed.

Only a second after he passed the grenade it exploded, a huge fireball shooting up sending a chockwave for several yards in all directions from the walkways tower.

The blast sending WazZgrog off course, into a wooden pallet (strangely practically fallen to create a jump) he ramped of the tower, the huge fireball almost engulfing him when he engage the booster sending him flying across the scnene (all slow motion like, with flames behind him, looking almost as cool as his great hero Wazzdakka)

-WAAAAAGH!!! WazZgrog let out until he slammed trough the roof of the shack.

-"Didn't fink dat wod happen... " Urgork thought for himself.

WazZgrog inside the shack, shootas blazing, no one knew what had really happened when the shack went silent.

After a short while the smoking door opened and a very dirty ork looked at Urgork and said.
-"You haz me toof? I needz some help gettin' da bike out."

[OOC, did a bit of overkill there, so i will be fixin my bike for a short while, so i don't steal to much kills ]


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: no, thats fine klomster, you did ok. I don't mind alittle "borrowing" of my character.)

Urgork stood there dumbofunded as WazZgrog came out of a massive fireball like the great speedfreak hero Wazzdakka himself; eyes red with excitment of the blast. He shot over where Urgork was at the door, crashing through the roof and blasting everything in sight. 

"Didn't fink dat wod happen, dat was kinda cool," he thought as the screams of death rose from the interior. After a few minutes of silence WazZgrog came walking out, all smirk and smug, and propped himself up against the wall; hand extended out. 

"You haz me toof? I needz some help gettin' da bike out." Urgork growled, then reached into his pouched and pulled out a toof with a gold tip. In Ork society, teeth were the currency, and only larger orks like himself had the rare Gold or silver teeth. WazZgrog jumped with glee, giddy as a newborn ork learning to use it's first weapon, but then looked at his bike with a sour face.

Urgork figured that this ork had done well, and put his weapons down next to the wall. "Don u touch d'em, ya 'ear," he said as he walked inside and singlehandedly picked up WazZgrog's bike on his shoulder.

"Betcha can dos dat speed freak," he said as he grinned, walking past into the middle of the battle. He calmly put the bike in the back of the turkk, and walked bac and grabbed his weapons.

"Enjoy da toof, har, har, har," he cackled with laughter and then ran off into the fight, intending to find some more kills.


----------



## Serpion5

'Let`s get lootin` den!' Grab screamed. He hit the red button twice, sending an extra charge of turbo-ness through the engine. Screaming ecstatically through the din and shouting, Grab drove his trukk straight at a section of wall. 

The impact jarred them all, but the trukk was the sturdier and within moments they had begun terrorising the compound. 

'Boss, can ya take da wheel for a sec?' Grab asked, letting go and hefting his big shoota. Laughing like a child, he sprayed bullets into a group of humies emerging from a nearby cottage. In a bout of unusual accuracy, one of the heavy caliber bullets even hit, and a humie was splattered against the wall behind him. 

'Dat`s how it`s done!' He roared. Taking the wheel back, he turned back and looked at his passengers. 'You all gonna get stuck in or ya just gonna hide on da trukk?'


----------



## oblivion8

"Boss, I no you like killin dem humies lef an right, an I apresiate you's letten me come en all, but you no kommados, we like havin somthin pesific ta kill. Ya got any reesun for bein out ere, uder den to kill dese humies?"
Sneeker asked the boss. 

Kommandos were all for humies dying, and pillaging and every other orky activity, but they liked being covert. And a blatant raid was not covert. They were the only orks that didn't scream a battle cry.
Sneeker liked killing, that was for sure, but he liked having a target, even one which was open for interpretation.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

'Boss, can ya take da wheel for a sec?' 

"Wot?" but Grabnutz was already shooting and the wheel was let go. 
"ZOG IT!" Ead Ammer lundged over and grabbed the wheel, one handed as one of his hands ended in a power klaw. 

The really reason Ead Ammer always had a drive, was that he was a horid drive even for a ork. The Trukks already wild steering got even worse.

swinging wildly around a corner he smashed though a platoon of guardsmen who had been rushing to counter the boyz, the already grimy windsheild went red from the guardsmen and he was now blind. 

"ZOG IT!" he yelled again. out of control he smashed into, and though a cottage. wilding screeming he spun the wheel as fast as he could put the trukk in a flat spin "dis must be da break." he muttered acidently pushing the RED BUTTON!!!

The trukk lept forward suddenly have pulled off a 720 degree spin and then lurching forward and though a another cottage the rokkits flames lighting it on fire. 

"Boss," Sneeker said from the back seat as calm as can be in the utter choas orks love. I no you like killin dem humies lef an right, an I apresiate you's letten me come en all, but you no kommados, we like havin somthin pesific ta kill. Ya got any reesun for bein out ere, uder den to kill dese humies?"

"NOT NOW!" Ead Ammer yelled

"but boss." he said Ead Ammer twisted around and looked at him "don't make me turn dis trukk round ya grot!!

he looked back out the window just in time to go flying off a bridge. The trukk flew 24 feet though the air spining end over end, over end. spun, all the while bowling toward a suddenly paniked group of guardsmen who scattered in all dirctions. 

the Trukk crushed some seven guardsmen before stopping on its wheels, with no damage.

Grabnutz slaped the stunned Ead Ammer on his back "ya a great driver boss!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

During Ead Ammer's interesting display of driving skills, Rupert had been on the roof the whole time, sending jest of flame everywhere.
He was greatful when it stopped, he lay on the roof for a moment, then he jumped of the trukk.
"wow, da boss is even worst dan Grabnutz!"
Then rupert turned his attention to some homes. homes that were not on fire.
Yet
Rupert grinned, "time to crank up da heat!" Then a jet of flame came from his burna, setting the home alight instantly, a man came running out with a shotgun. he fired and Rupert felt a pellet go into his shouler, the rest hit the dirt.
he tunrned and the man was soon engulfed in flame.
The sense of madness had returned, the sense of Burn it all! Rupert's eyes widened and he walked inbetween the burning homes and set fire to everything he could see.
Rupert saw WarzZgrog fly through the air and land into a shack not far from him, he didn't care who got burnt today, as long as they did.
He ripped a fire bomb from his belt and tossed it at the shack, there was a small explosion then the shack began to burn.
there was a look of pure maddness in Rupert's eyes now, everything would be consumed by his flames.
He heard shouting from inside the shack, it sounded like a very annoyied urgork.
Soon he had created a ring of fire made of burning homes, plants and people.

*"Burn it all!"*


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog looked with the same anticipation in his eyes as a child on christmas upon the gold toof in his hand.

-"Big shootaaa..." WazZgrog whispered to himself, snapped out of his trance when Urgork accidentally bumped him while carrying his bike on his shoulders.

It was now WazZgrog realised that Urgork was sturdy, even for an ork.

Urgork put it down outside and walked of for some of the stuff he felt like doing, like killing.

WazZgrog dragged the bike behind a shed and begun looking it over, it is in good shape but pedantic as he is, WazZgrog will be at this for a while. 

[One or two posts.]

Gold toof yay


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

(Ead Ammer is still a little sunned so this is for every one else)

Dorky borky:back when WazZgrog jumped though the wall you fell off into the courtyard of stunend gaurdsmen, time to test out you RPS


Rupert: Do you thing, burn stuff.

Urgork: your just finish a guard squad when you get cliped by a bolter pistol, looking round you see some wise ass Commissar with a pistol and power fist trying to pull a Yarrack, hes going to be a hard kill.

Whitetoof: you finaly get off the trukk just in time to see a guard squad set up nearby with a heavy bolter led by a grizzeled scared sargent who seen it all before, kill them.

WazZgrog: you put your bike agasints a shed, ever wounder what was in? you hear movment.

Sneeker:getting out of the trukk you see a guardsmen run off, he looks like he might be head to his commanders, follow him, once he gets to a old convert mansion you have a chance to kill the platoon commander and his squad. feel free to have Patrick show up


----------



## oblivion8

> getting out of the trukk you see a guardsmen run off, he looks like he might be head to his commanders, follow him, once he gets to a old convert mansion you have a chance to kill the platoon commander and his squad. feel free to have Patrick show up


God, was the boss a bad driver. 
Sneekers headache at this point was colossal. Between the pyro crazy rupert heating up the back of the trukk, and the boss crashing into every possible thing that could be crashed into, Sneeker felt a little sick. He slowly got off the trukk and made his way into an alley like lane to throw up. A guardsmen exited from the side of one of the buildings, and not seeming to notice Sneeker, ran down the alley. 

Sneeker thought it odd that a guardsmen would run off like that, well not to odd, all those humies were cowards, but this guy seemed to run with a purpose. 
"May's well see wat dis bloke is doin" thought Sneeker, and started following the guardsman sneekily.
The guardsman wasn't to bad a runner, and weaved though many different nooks and crannies throughout the small town. Sneeker decided it would be easier to follow from the building tops so, surprisingly agile, used footholds and such to reach the top of one of the buildings quickly. The guardsman seemed to be moving towards a large complex further down the road. 
"Lookin like dis coud be intrestin" thought Sneeker.

A group of people exited the building and met with the guardsman, one of them dressed appropriately to be the commander. Two others were with him, an ogryn, one and a half the size of Sneeker guarded his flank, the other was a wimpy looking guy with a weird back pack. 
Sneeker made his way to the top of the building they left and looked down on them. "Ogre boy dere will make a good landin pad" giggled Sneeker. 

Silently he descended onto the group, and promptly landed on the ogryn, knocking the large creature down the stairs. He pulled out his Slugga and quickly put a hole in the smaller mans head, he then pushed aside the commander who was attempting to pull out a power sword. He lunged at the man he had followed, grabbing the scruff of his neck and ead buttin him to unconsciousness. He whipped out his machete and cut off his head.

All of a sudden he was crushed by a large force. The ogryn had literally jumped on top of him. He luckily was able to push the brute off of him, both of them getting up. The Commander swung his power sword at Sneeker, who barely dodged the cutting blade. The ogryn on the other hand pulled off the gun he held on his back, pointing it at Sneeker's head. "Oh bugger"

Suddenly the ground erupted, in a gory glory, Patrick burst from the ground to defend his master. The large ravener, equal in size to the ogryn, coiled its way around the brute, causing him to fire upwards. The Commander was captivated by the odd sight, but managed to unload a round of bolt shells onto the tyranid. Funny enough one of them bounced off of Patricks carapace while the other went into the ogryn! Patrick wrapped his serrated tail around the ogryns neck and plunged its tip down the brutes throat, killing it instantly. While Patrick devoured the ogryn's head, Sneeker got behind the Commander and plunged his blade through the hummies heart.

"Good boy!" exclaimed Sneeker, and roughly patted the ravener on its head.
Patrick made a load (happy?) shriek, and continued its large meal.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert had been advancing towards the bigger buildings, the ones that would burn to longer. His tiny-pyromainac-brain had told him this was the place to be. The wound in his shoulder seemed to be getting worse but in his burn-it-all state of mind he didn't seem to notice.
However, he did notice Seeker quite expertly take down some guardsmen and an overweight one with the help of Patrick.
Rupert stepped out his dominion of fire and shouted "heyz! heyz! look at me!" he then started laughing for no reason.
Suddenly he felt something whizz past him, and again, and again.
he turned to see a large building made of concrete and wood, it had two floors and a few windows. Out of one of the windows was a large machinegun firing many shots at him, a guardsmen holding it while the barrel rested on the window ledge.
"ahh ya git!" shouted Rupert as a shot hit him in the side of the stomach.
Rupert hit the ground, the shots sending up dirt all around him. he felt another shot scratch his arm so he got up and dived behind some burnt wreckage. the shots continued to pound the area around.
Rupert truned and faced the direction of fire then he slowly put his head up to see...
when something green flew out the window and hit him on the nose.
"ouch! wat da....?" Rupert looked at the small green thing and on closer inspection found it was...a grenade!
Rupert yelped then in blind panic hurled the grenade at the window. and it exploded.
Rupert peered up from behind his cover to see, there was a large hole blown in the wall which was burning round the edges.
"ha! ha! dats how dits done!"
Then he noticed something in the flames, Rupert's jaw dropped.
It was a bigger burna.
he heard the boss mention it earlier and that it would be good for him. But how the hell was he ment to carry it?
Rupert walked slowly towards this new weapon of fiery death, not once taking his eyes of it. rupert reached the circle of flames and picked up the Bigger burna.
It was big, very big, but it was perfect.there was no way he was going to leave it. "what da hell anywayz! I still got da burna!"
Rupert laughed aloud, he knew it was ganna have to slow down to use it but he couldn't stop thinking of the Fire!
Rupert walked out of his fiery creation and towards the funny looking building that sneeker went into.
"anyone need a brunna boy?" he shouted to anyone who was near.


----------



## Klomster

Tinkering on his bike, he suddently heard a noise from the shack above.

He slowly lookind into a small window inside....

-"Wot da zog?...." WazZgrog uttered at what he saw inside.

[What's inside?]

Edit:
*Gets PM by gm*

[Lolz ]


----------



## Tarvitz210300

"Weeeeeeeeeee," Dorky bellowed as he balanced on the back of the Bugy he was laughing even those he had forgot to take his prazoc. The bugy then jumped and Dorky flew off strait into a skwareish thingy. Much to Dorky's delight the thingy was filled with humies. Dorky pulled out his RPS and let Deffy off his lead. 

Deffy like usual ran around biting the humies and eating them. Dorky then thought 'Da Deffy shud ave a burny' his imagination was filled with ideas of a Deff Hond firing burny. Then Dorky decided to test his RPS on Da Humies. 

He fired and the Squig flew strait into a pack of humies. It did very little apart from eating one man. Dorky decided it was time to add TNT to his Squig, for Dorky always carried a pack of TNT with him. 

This time when he fired the Squig Blew up many Humies and the few remains were being eaten by Deffy. Dorky decided to ask rupert for Burny next time he saw him. And not to ask Witooth, whose for some reason did not seem to like him. 

Then dorky sat down and started to think about Red Buttons


----------



## oblivion8

"Bloody git" Sneeker said has he sat at the top step of where he had fought, plucking the rather large teethe from the ogryn (he knew these would fetch a handsome price). 
He was of course referring to Rupert, who was yelling at him to pay attention to him as he burned a few buildings down.
Then the halfwit went into another concrete building and he heard a loud cheer.


Karak, you know a hellhound is a tank right? a chimera chassis with a large flame spewing cannon on top.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

(for the warboss, i have yet to kill any one yet, yet.)

"zog it." Ead Ammer said leaning over the wheel he hoped out stumbling in his mega armor as Grabnutz just kept blasting with his shoota from on top of the Trukks cab. 

"eurg," he shock his head, when a las bolt from a guard ocupide building hit his shoulder. with one last shake of his head he was back in his mind. 

"Right den, whos first!" he bellowed raiseing his left arm he fired the looted "evy" bolters as he surged forwad. the building was a small cottage of brick and masson. the door was bracaded locked with a pair of large 4X8 timbers across it.

the wall though was not.

bursting though the stone with a massive bellow "WWAAAGGHH!!!!" and a shower of bricks and dust he was not in the middest of battle, at last!" 

swinging his power klaw he envisrated a gaurdsmen twisting round he back handed another with his claw, breking his spine and sending him flying into another guardsmen who broak though a table. 

Spining on his heel Ead Ammer pounded another guardsmen as he came down a flight of stairs with his Klaw the next on down was a sargent with a bolt pistol he fired it twice, both round bounceing off Ead Ammers head, which then went though the sargents, in a green skin VS human head butting contest, ork wins, every time.

"what what da lat thing ta go though is ead was,," he thought about it for a second "me ead!" he said in a incredably funny joke to a ork. 

he pounded up the stairs, each stepbreaking on the way up, to find a squad of gaurdsmen on the floor.

as one they fire they las guns.

"You call dat a shoota, dis a is a shoota!!!!!!!!!!" he fired his evy shootas spraying the whole room in heavy (85 calber) bulelts. 

he did not hit any one, the walls hold up the ROOF though,,

with the carckle of bricks falling apart the roof calasped and brought the whole damn buildng down, killing ever guardsmen in it.

with a roar and and smattering of fully automatic fire (do orks know any other kind?) Ead Ammer smashed though the rubble of the building looking around for more targets. 

(emporershand89 could you post pleases? we waiting for you)


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork was having a blast, having just mowed down an entire squad of 'umies and was just raking everything in sight with his shoota. Reloading another double clip he turned and finished off the last survivor, splattering him up against a wall as he roared with laughter; thoroughly enjoying himself.

"Youch!!," he yelped as he felted something burn through his right shoulder, leaving a nice cauterised wound that would need somepatching up. He turned to find himself faceing a rather large human cover in armor. It was holding a large shoota and weilding a shiny sword; very shiny. Urgork rolled behind a broken emplaced weapon and reloaded his shoota again, relaising he was starting to run low. he would need to find, or steal some more.

Popping out of cover he sprayed the area in front of him but realised that 'umie had moved. Urgork wasn't stupid and threw down his shoota, taking up his choppa and activated it's "Cutty Field." He waited, listening thruogh the din for footsteps and growling to entice his opponent to come out of hiding.

Not a minute later the human launched itself from behind a wall hub and came in with a flurry of blows. Urgork used the but of his weapon to block, the shifted to the flat blunt side of his axe. He waited for the thrid blow then twirled around and punch the human square in the face. It's head snapped back but it used the momentum and threw itself around, impaling it's sword into Urgorks arm.

"AAArrrrggghhhhhhh, us dead now 'umie!!" Urgork came on angrily, throwing blow after punishing blow. he crushed his opponents left arm and threw himself over in a somersault behind his enemy, reaching out and punching it off its feet. The 'umie flew across the battlefield and smashed into a hut on the otherside of the village square. Staring at it threw all the din and smoke, he saw that it had come round again, somehow having popped it's broken arm back into it's socket. It muttered something, then came on in a full charge screaming, "For the Emporer!" 

Urgork grinned and roared a mighty battle cry and charge head long, bringing his axe down in a massive overhead killing stroke. The two weapons meet in the middle of the battlefield in a shower of sparks that sprayed everything around. The 'umie pushed forward, forcing Urgork back a step, but Urgork roared with delight and pushed with all his might, forcing the human to it's knee's. The sparks flew as they both battled with pure raw brute force; each forcing the others will to break.

It finally ended with a double reserve. Urgork let go and swung his axe around, decapitating the 'umies head off it's shoulders. right at the same time the 'umies blade passed through his lower left leg, cutting it deeply and forcing Urgork to his knee's. The 'umies body spasmed for a second, then toppled over onto the ground. 

Urgork limped over to where it lay, giving it a thump to his chest for respect to a worth opponent. He then smiled, taking the head and slowly rising to his feet, throwing back his head and roaring a mighty WWWAAAAAGGHHHHH!!! and shoving the head into the air.

Vcitory, but at a cost of his leg, for he would have to sit down and wait this one out.:so_happy:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"come on ya gitz!" Rupert srceamed to the guardsmen as they ran in fear, it turned out they did *not* want to be cooked by a pyromainiac ork with a big burna.
He heard screams and explsosions from somewhere not that far from him, "da be da boss" he said to himself.
Rupert had set fire to most of the buildings in the settlement, and in truth he needed something important to burn, something big.
Then, behind him.
Rupert heard loud footsteps and turned.
Their was a large human, with a big gun. unlike the other humies he was big, ugly and...stupid...
The large human charged at him, Rupert brought his bigger burna down to fire and roast this BBQ on legs. When the large human crashed into him and sent him flying off his feet.
the two hit the dirt with force, winding Rupert and sending his bigger burna away from him.
The big humie took up the large gun, which had a large bayonet on the end and brought it down, Rupert twisted his head and the bayonet went into the ground. Rupert ripped his slugga out of his belt and shot the big humie twice in the side before he swung a giganic fist and sent the slugga flying.
Rupert then kicked the big humie in the gentelmen's area and crawled towards his bigger burna.
"stupid git"
Rupert grabbed the end of his bigger burna but the big humie took a hold on leg and sent him flying into the big humie.
Again they were on the ground, the big humie gripped his neck.
"ahh" *choke* "ya git!" *cough*
Then Rupert noticed a large knife in the big humie's belt which he grabbed hold of.
With a slightly muffled shout Rupert plunged the knife into the big humie's heart. it shouted and fall back.
Rupert stood, coughing and chokeing but managed to pick up his bigger burna.
"Bloodly git"
he aimed the nossle at the big humie and melted his face.
Rupert took a moment to look at the the burning buildings and the burning humie and walked off.
he heard a loud: "WWWAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH" and decided to head towards it.
He evntually came to Urgork who was sort of sitting, "heyz!" he shouted and ran up to him.
Rupert then noticed to the body (he might burn that later) and that urgork was now a cripple. he chuckled
"need a hand?" he asked "or should I say a leg?" and waited for him to respond

(beware emperorshand89, Rupert is not the nicest person in the world so be prepeared for him to make alot of leg-related puns)


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Well Karak, for your information, neither is my guy, hehe  )

Urgork limped over to a set of barrels that stood near the wall and set his weapon down on the side. He looked at the 'umies dead body and wondered if he should take the head as a trophy. Then he noticed rupert come around a corner, and realised that this was going to get annoying. 

"Need a hand..." he asked "...or should I say a leg?" and laughed waiting for Urgork to answer. Urgork grunted as he shifted his weight onto his bad leg and rose up to his full hieght.

"No!" He then slugged Rupert across the face. Urgork then grunted again, unable to stay standing and sat back down heavily, crushing the barrel below him. Sighing, he grabbed his choppa and put it on his lap as Rupert got up and looked at him angrily.

"Oi, wat was dat for ya git?" Urgok looked him dead in the eye. 

"Dat, burna boy, was for be'in annoy'in. Now leava me alone." He didn't care to contiued, and instead slumped down against a wall hoping that a Mad dok was nearbye.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

The all the guardsmen left have run off to some other town, maybe the main hive, no way of knowing.

Ead Ammer tossed a brick up an down in his left hand as he walked back to the trukk as his orks slowly gravitated back to it 
"Oi Urgork ya look like ya lost a face bita squig eatan contest." he turned to face the trukk that a very concerced Grabnutz was going over, the heavy bolter that white toof had not killed had hammered it and then pulled up and escapred with the rest of the humans 

"zog it, Whitetoof, youz got one job, dat is ta kill any fing not a ork, and ya funged it up!" he growled threatnlingly "right den, he turned Dorky, Grabnutz, get da trukk back up, and see if ya can add some springy fings under the wheels." 

"but boss its good da way it is!" Grabnutz said 
"not if iz gonna drive again, now ever ya never let go of dat wheel when iz in it, or wez get springy fings, make ya choice." 

Grabnutz grumbled fully intent to not put springy fings, and not to let Ead Ammer drive.

"right den, da rest of ya find some stuff ta take back, remeber, lootens da best part of batta." he said with a smile 

"Rupert burn this humme town to ashes, after you put Urgok in da trukk." he then walked off to find somthign to take.

all: you can look around and find stuff to take with you, any thing a small imperale guard base has is yours, (lasguns, a few power weapons, heavy bolters ectra. there may be a few stay gaudsmen so you can have some fighting.

Rupert you start burning the town, your also given control of Whitetoof till warsmith shows up.

Urgork you just sitten on the trukk waiting to be taken back to camp to see the Dok, maybe you can become a cybork! think on it.

Dorky borky & Grabnutz your both working on the turkk, it took light damage and has a broken geary fing, ya can't fix it quite yet, but ya orks don't know that. look for a few civilan vehicles the guard used for parts.


----------



## emporershand89

"Oi Urgork ya look like ya lost a face bita squig eatan contest." Urgork grunted at the blow, but let it bounce off realising that this was from da boss, and anything the boss said was good, period! 'Ead 'Ammer ordered Rupert to put Urgork in the back of the trukk, but he would have none of that. Pushing himself onto his good leg, he used his Big Choppa to balance his bad leg and hobbled over to the trukk, the lifted himself into the bed and sat bac against the innder wall of the trukk bed.

"Oi Rupert," he called after the Burna Boy,"...before ya go, could ya touch ma wound 'ere. Just burna it a littel, so dat it stay clean, see? Can ya do dat?"


(Ok Rupert, waiting on you)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Oi Rupert," he called after the Burna Boy,"...before ya go, could ya touch ma wound 'ere. Just burna it a littel, so dat it stay clean, see? Can ya do dat?"

Rupert Chuckled, "whatever ya say" then licked his lips in antipation and steadied his bigger burna. he let out a 'small' burst of flame which quickly turned Urgork stump into a black stump which smelt like bacon. The flame also went on his good leg which annoyied Urgork even more.
Rupert then quickly walked away but turned to quickly say "see ya around stumpy" and disappeared from sight before Urgork could do anything.

Burn the town da boss had said, and thats exactly what Rupert was going to do.
There would be nothing left standing once he'd dealt with it.

Rupert ran screaming through the town letting out jets of flame in every direction "BURN!!!"
The people were fleeing now, fleeing from him.
"Bloomin' heck fire is good" Rupert thought
Da boss was dealing with most of the guardsmen so Rupert had free rein to do what he liked.
There was an insane look in his eyes as he burnt everything.

"Ha! ha! ha! run humies! run!"

________________________________________________________________
I don't really want to control whitetoof at the moment, I might sort something later though.
Rupert has set fire to about 3/4 of the town by now, I hope you don't mind the heat! :biggrin:


----------



## Klomster

After a while, WazZgrog came out from the smoke of the burning huts driving his bike.

His bike was loaded with big guns and small as well.

-Wher's yoo bin at?" 'Ead 'Ammer asked the warbiker-

-I saw som bad fings..... me gotz loot!" WazZgrog looked truly troubled, but sprung back to his old self when mentioning loot.

[How many big shoota equivalents can i find? GM?]


----------



## emporershand89

"See ya around stumpy," Rupert called after him and skipped off,chuckling to hiself. Urgork roared after him, bu couldn't finish as he extinguished the flmaes from his leg. His nice toes were burnt, and his leg was singed pretty bad. It would heal, however, and he would get that little git when he got the chance.

Urgork decided to take a nap, so he laid back in the bed of the trukk his his choppa in his hands and fell alseep.


----------



## Serpion5

'Zog it!' Grab cursed, looking over the engine of his trukk with disdain while Borky looked on. Grab was no mek, and frankly didn`t care. It was his trukk and he would do whatever it took to get it fixed. 

He looked closer, some of the spinny things that connected to the wheels were missing or had broken teeth. He spun one of them loosely with his fingers, and it had no effect on the others. He was pretty sure they were all supposed to spin together, at least that`s what they`d always done before... 

'Hmmm, we need more of da spinny fings.' He said, looking up and meeting Borky`s gaze. 'Wanna see if any of da humie wagons have `em? Go have a look, I`ll guard da trukk!' 

He then took up a sentry position up on the top of his beloved transport, hefting his big shoota and loosing warning volleys for fun and threat.


----------



## Klomster

Alot of big shootas, WazZgrog would soon be able to give his bike the big shootas he always wanted.

He was an happy ork.

He saw that the other orks were busy trying to fix the trukk.
Springy fings was it? Or whirly gigs? He went out for a short spin and tried to find a few, and then dtopped what he found of at Grabnutz and then zoomed back to camp.

[Unless the GM thinks us splitting up here is very bad.]


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker wandered off after the boss was done talking to them. He allowed Patrick to wander and eat anyone it came across.

He pretty much just went around and picked the teeth from the dead survivors, there was honestly nothing of value to him that could be looted, which was very uncharacteristic for an ork. But kommandos were known for their oddities compared to other orks. 

No, all Sneeker needed was teef, because anything he would want he would probably be better off getting a mek to make it, or a smith to forge it.

He found a few interesting teethe though, among them a few gold and silver, and some of quite good quality. He would have to think of some things to buy, maybe he could customize Patrick in some way...

(Unless anything interesting comes up, Sneeker wanders and collects teef, being as board as a burna boy without anything to burn)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

(Unless anything interesting comes up, Sneeker wanders and collects teef, being as board as a burna boy without anything to burn)

Ufortunatly rupert was that exact burna boy.
As far as he could tell he had set every building alight, and was therefore bored.
He was sat at the top of a slope in the town going through he need-to-do checklist.
"burn humies, done."
"Annoy Urgork, done."
"get bigger burna, done"
"burn humie town, done"
Rupert sighed, he never knew life could be this boring.
He wandered around for about half an our.
He killed another humie, which was sort of half-burnt so it wasn't as much fun. Rupert also found a piece of paper with some questions on, he had tried to do them but it seemed basic mathematics wasn't Ruperts speciality.
So he went searching through some junk looking for anything to burn he found: a rusty spoon, a bit of bent metal, half eaten dog food and an old rocket.
"holt it, wats dat?" he asked himself.
"Isa trolly" he muttered, disappointed.
It was a large, old, metal trolly with four small wheels and it looked like it had seen better days.
then an idea popped into his head:
"Trolly + rocket + slope + spoon = Awsome!" he said aloud, he cheered aloud then got to work.
Rupert heaved the rusty trolly out of the scrap pile and stuck the rocket boosters to the back with sticky tape and climbed into it at the top of the slope.
He chuckled, this was going to be fun, in no way relevant to the mission but fun anyway. "lets go!" he screamed and jabbed the metal spoon into the rocket.
Somehow the rocket sprang into life and the trolly shot foward.
Rupert and his trolly were sent flying down the slope at great speed,
"AAAARRRRRRHHHHH!!" he screamed.
He went into the air leaving behind him a trail of smoke and fire.
Rupert whizzed along and went past urgork lying in the truck, rupert shouted something offensive but went past so quickly Urgork must have missed it.
he saw grabnutz who was standing on top of his trukk, he tossed the bit of bent metal at him. prehaps it would help fix the trukk?
Then he whizzed out of sight and into a more open area, where he saw da boss.
Ead Ammer was busy mauling the guardsmen and splattering their guts all over the floor, Rupert was just in time to see him rip one in two.
"heyz! boss!"
then he went out of sight.
Rupert turned to face the front again and he noticed a wall.
and he was heading straight for it.
"AAAARRRRHHHHH-"

CRUNCH

Rupert crashed headlong into the wall and the trolly shattered into pieces.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

"heyz! boss!" ruppert yelled as he went flying by 
"wot?' he looked around, the guardmen he was killing crawling away while he was not looking, "waz dat Ruppert? he waz moven fast," he steped on, and crushed the guardsmen spine while he watched him crash into the wall "din't know he waz a speed frekz, well he woz." he said when he crashed into a wall. he chuckled at Rupperts pain, and trudged back over to the trukk. 

"Oi! iz da trukk fixed yet?" he said as Dorky put a geary fing in place "ya bozz (sorry can't quite do the insane ork accent) da spoon was da key."

"right," Ead Ammer looked up at the dimming sky "right den, get da boyz back here." he said to him self he pulled a piece of metal off the ground and bent it into a louda yella, a cone really, and he yelled into it "Callen all boyz, callen all boyz, da trukks fixed time ta go back ta camp, wez got hummies to kill tomorrow!" 


[COLOR="cyanAll:[/COLOR] Ead Ammer getting you all back to the trukk, role play both getting on, and the ride back (as the first one was so god dang fun!)


----------



## Serpion5

Grab put the hood back down over the engine and tried the ignition. Success! He was a genius, true to his orky heritage. 

'Told ya I`d fix it.' He said, not realizing that nobody was listening. Kicking it into gear, he backed out of the rubble it had crashed into and started to turn it around as the restof the boyz started arriving back. 

'Get in and don`t distrakt me, gitz.' He growled. 'I don`t wanna hav ta fix it again.'


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert awoke, his head was spinning.
"owz"
he looked around him, the trolly was in pieces.
"dat waz cool!"
he got up and fell straight to the floor again.
"owz!"
He got up properly this time and heard da boss shouting, "alright!" he said aloud "Iz comin'" he staggered back towards the trukk like a drunk.
rupert snapped back into reality and ran towards the Trukk.
"Iz is here!" Rupert shouted as he dive-bombed into the back of the trukk into the other orks.


----------



## oblivion8

All the orks were aboard the trukk again, and Grab started the engine. 

It appeared that Urgork had hurt himself quite a bit, his leg looked extremely mangled.
The boss was all smiles, he had blood on a good portion of his armour.
Rupert, thank mork, looked a little dazed and out of it. Probably best that way.

Sneeker sat in the back of the trukk, picking his teethe with his knife, Patrick was quietly coiled up beside him sleeping. Then it hit him...

_un... too... three.... for.... five... ix.... and Iz even._ thought Sneeker.
_Where da ells Whitetoof?!!_


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Dorky was making a few adjustments of his RPS when he heard he needed to return to the trukk. Any other ork (apart from him and rupert) would have run to the trukk so they were not late. Dorky, on the other hand, stumbled slowly looking at prettty things there was quite a lot. this is what he saw: Man slowly dying screaming for help, a small child holding his dead fathers body, da deff hond chasing the small child and finally a trolly

when he reached the trukk he decided to speak with da driver. He with deffy following, chewing the hand of the orphan child. Dorky had come to complain about da trukk so he walked in shouting " lisen yu squig foood da trukk dis bad dit neds a booomb," he then waited for a reply


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork came too as his nap completed and he looked around at what was going on. apprently, very little had been done while he had slept, for the Boss was yelling for da Trukk to get fixed. It seemed that nothing was going to get done.

So, as Urgork did, he turned ans went back to sleep


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Tarvitz210300 said:


> lisen yu squig foood da trukk dis bad dit neds a booomb,"


"sound good ta me, big gunz alwayz good, lezt bolt on some shootas, da boss getz da bestest trukk.

He watched as all da boyz got on da trukk, "now does any one need ta uze da bath room, wez anit pullen over, wez just throw you over. 

(Comments welcome)

"right den, an Dorky if ya get out of dis trukk again iz gona leave ya out da, right letz go!" 

the trukk started to move back to the camp now filled with orks.

(OCC i did not even know you could collor the quote like that)


----------



## Klomster

After some time driving trough the desert, his bike overencumbered with heavy bolters and big shooty things, WazZgrog eventually got back to the main camp.

He dumped it in a safe spot and waited a few minutes.

-Were´s dey at? WazZgrog then asked himself, a grot raised his shoulders and hands in answer to the question.

WazZgrog gave the grot a deathly stare, but to everyones surprise didn't do anything to him (except scaring the life from him)

WazZgrog drove back to the place where the boss and the others were at.
He's almost there.

[With all the muckin about and sleeping and burning, i feel i could have gotten there and almost back before you get going.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"get a move on then! Iz got things to burn!" shouted Rupert from the back of the Trukk. while waving his burna around like an insane madman, because he was.
"WazZgrog's already gone an' gann be burin' all da stuff!" he shouted, Rupert seemed to think everyone liked burning stuff.
Rupert screamed into everyone's ear for a bit more then had a brief nap before resuming his rant.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

'Shootas?!' Grab exclaimed. 'On me trukk?!' 

It was so blindingly obvious now. His trukk needed shootas! Of course! 

'I`s gunna find dat mekboy when we getz back.' He mumbled to himself. 'And den we`s gunna get some shoots on dis fing. Hur hur...' 

Lost in his own joyful anticipation for a while, Grab was almost entirely focussed on driving back to the settlement oblivious to the shouting and arguing going on in the back of the trukk. When they were almost back, he instinctively headed towards the boss`s big banna, concentrating carefully on not crashing into it this time. 

Instead, with a carefully aimed turn at the last minute, he crashed into a nearby hut to the sound of squeeling gretchin. 

'Just a bunch of grots.' He said in relief. He stood and turned around. 

'AWRIGHT YA GITZ!' He bellowed to get their attention. 'I ain`t runnin` no free taxi service `ere, so who`s gunna pay fer dis trip? Hurry up, I need da teef to buy sum shootas fer me trukk!'


----------



## Klomster

Going back to the army camp, the trukk suddently sped past him.
WazZgrog did a fast U-turn and zoomed along the speeding trukk, actually not crashing when it came to a halt.

-"I'll be in me workshop ´til da boss needs me!" WazZgrog yelled and began driving for his hut with his newfound dakka inside.
8 big shootas... mmm, he could just envision them on his bike.
Sure they needed fixin, most of them, a minor inconvinience.


----------



## oblivion8

> 'AWRIGHT YA GITZ!' He bellowed to get their attention. 'I ain`t runnin` no free taxi service `ere, so who`s gunna pay fer dis trip? Hurry up, I need da teef to buy sum shootas fer me trukk!'


All the orks seemed to ignore the drivers comment, but Sneeker was a patient listener compared to most orks. 
Patrick slithered out the back and went straight to the squig pen, eating time. Sneeker came around the side of the trukk. 
"You don be telin da others ya ere!" Sneeker said quietly. 
"You gitz jus be killin dem humies da ole time, but I was...." Sneeker rummaged in his pack, pulled out a sack the size of 3 of his fists.
"collectin teef..." finished Sneeker.
"Open ur grubby hands ya haf wit" Grab complied, a look of wonder and excitment in his eyes.
Sneeker poured out the bags contents, filling Grabs hands, less then a third of the bag, teef flowed out, bloody and glistening.
"dere ya go ya git, mork no's i won be needin em."
Sneeker carefully placed the sack in his pouch again.
"an remember ya git, you be quiet bout dis, or i'l slit ur throat!"

Sneeker wandered towards Patricks general direction.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*update.*

the trukk came into the the edge of the darkening camp.

"bout time, how youz get lost in a deasert? Ead ammer asked Grabnutz, not aware that the desert was the one place it was acceptable to get lost.

Grabnutz shrugged.
"right den, Urgork youz need a new leg," Ead Ammer said to Urgork "so, Ruppert, Dorky Borky and WazZgrog go see a pain dok." Ruppert was already smileing at the thought. "betta make da Sneeker go to da dok with ya, Grabnut come with mez wez gotta some big shootas to bolt on. he climbed on and the trukk shot froward to see the nearest big Mek.

Dorky,Ruppert:your takeing Urgork to get a new mechanicl leg from a pain dok who lives on the edge of camp. bit of a screw ball really so,

Sneeker and WazZgrog:your job is to keep them from instaling a exploding leg or transplanting his brain with a squig 

Urgork:you don't have much say honestly (all you can do is yell as you lost a leg) but you will get a normal mechanicl limb no matter what crazy ideas Ruppert comes up with (should be fun to hear though)

Grabnutz: we seeing a mek to uprade the trukk, but when you pass the Waaggh banner Ead ammer jumpes out to take a nap in the upper rooms, but as at this point every one knows ya da boss's ork things will go smoothly ungradeing teh trukk 

All:when you get tired of posting on this update just go to sleep as its 10:00 equivlently and wake up the next day to take the fight to the human!'


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grab listened to the boss, doing his best to hide the teef he had received from Sneeker. 

'Rightyo Boss, I`ll get da best shoots teef can buy, at me own expense o` course.' Before the Boss left to take a nap or something. Backing the trukk up a bit, Grab drove himself around to the nearest Mekshop he could find. Pulling up, he fired a few shots from his big shoota to get the mek`s attention. 

A handful of grots ran out to attend him. 

'Whaddya need dere, boss?' One of the squealed, his voice unable to contain his excitement. 

'Fill up da fuel tank.' Grab ordered. 'Den tell yer mek I wanna buy sum shootas fer me trukk.' 

One of the grots started laughing. 'Shootas? Fer dis piece o` junk?!' He bellowed heavily, unaware of Grab`s weapon raising to aim at him. A brief salvo of bullets and splattered grot later, and he spoke again. 

'Dis fing!' He yelled, pointing to the big shoota in his hand. 'I want three more fer me trukk see? One on da front so`s da boss can use it and two on da sides so`s da boyz can use `em! Now get movin` ya gitz!' 

With that the gretchin scattered, two of them seeing to his fuel and the other two running back into the mekshop to find the mek. When the ork covered in spanners and other wotsits emerged, Grab let out a groan of irritation. 

'Come fer yer springy fings have ya?' It was the same mek who had tried to peddle his crap from before. 

'No, ya fughead.' Grab retorted. 'I need three big shootas like dis one fer me trukk, not yer stoopid springy fings. Springs iz fer softies and grotz, I don`t want nun o` dat crap!' 

'It`s yer trukk.' The mek shrugged. 'But wiv enuff teef it could be a big wagon pretty soon.' 

'Battle Wagon?' Grab was intrigued. 'Hmmmm...'


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

For some reason Rupert had awoken from his brief nap with an insane idea about Urgork's leg
he ran around, a mad twicth in his eye screaming at everyone
"Give him da super leg!" he shouted "With missiles and burnas and stuff!"
Rupewrt paused for a moment and thought
"And da coffee machiney"


----------



## Klomster

A grot came with a brief message for WazZgrog from da boss.

-"right den, Urgork needz a new leg, go see a pain dok and make sure da dok dosent do anyfing stoopid."

After the grot delivered the message WazZgrog lifted him up and stared him in the eyes.
-You zure dat's wotz da boss said?
The grot nodded terrified.

-Naaaah! I'z gonna 'ave ta get me big shootas on da bike laterz.

WazZgrog was a bit down, he wouldn't be able to do one of his dreamprojects right away.
Gotta help old Urgork first.

What a load of mukkin about.

But as the boss ordered WazZgrog got his arse up and began going to da dok, taking a walk to see what's actually in the camp, hard to see anything when you are a speed freak.
And he was out of juice, so he needed to refuel.
Scratching his arse, he walks off.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork woke to his boss screaming at the criver, Brabnutz was his name, or was it Grabnutz; he didn't care. All that mattered was that he get a new leg so that he could get back to the killing fast. He hobbled off the trukk, ignoring what the boss said and hobbled over to where his favorite Mad Dok was housed in his own tent. 

"Oi, dok Screama, were u at ya little git! It's Urgork." he looked around at all the wierd instruments, saws, knives, and other wierd contraptions of which he hadn't the foggiest idea of what they were for.

"Ahhh, me favortie friend, sit down, sit down boss." Dok Screama came trotting out of the back room through a flap, the smell of rotting flesh following him. It didn't seem right, but keeping his big choppa with him Urgork sat down in the chair..................which broke.

"Aahhh, apologise great warrior, one moment." The dok moved a much larger chair across his rusty cinfines and Urgork sat down in it, it's metal strings groaning under his weight.

"Now me friend, wats da Dok got for ya today," he said with a much anticipated look.

Pointing to his stump of a leg, Urgork looked at him. "Dat, right der, needs ta be replaced," he said with as much emphasis on urgency as he could.

"Aah, right ya are me friend, but, um.....ummmm.........dats gonna cost ya pretty." The dok looked ast Urgork with a forwn, wondering if even he could afford such a fix. Urgork didn't even hesitate, and reached one hand into his maw and re4ached towards the back where he kept his gold laden teeth. He yanked hard, grunt and then raoring as the tooth came free and plopped down into his hands. He handed it to the Dok, who, upon inspecting it, grinned with mad glee and gestured to the table in the center of the room.

"fix ya right I will, yes, u, wait an see, heheheh!" The Dok ran out back and started to bark some orders and soon gretchin were running all around Urgork and helping him onto the table. they then strapped him down to the table and started to bring out tools on a tray; rather rusty and nasty looking tools of all shapes and sizes. 

The Dok came out of the back with some mechanical device and fungal Ale which he handed to Urgork. "'ere boss, ya gonna need dat, it'll dampen da pain." Urgork drank it in one go, then laid back and grit his choppa between his teeth as the dok peered over his leg with mad glee. Grabbing the device he had brought out earlier, he activated it and a laser-cutter came to life. He moved right up to the knee joint, and suddenly Urgork was worried.

"Oi Dok, don't ya think thats alittle 'igh, AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!" Without warning the Dok sliced through his leg and then handed it to a gretchin who took it out through the back. He then took something bing and started to fundlke around with the nerves. Urgork, even for a ork his sizes, was barely able to contian himself, and he started to pull against his restraints. His mind went blank as he saw the Dok pull a wet squish tube out of his leg; then he blacked out.........

........................................................................

Urgork woke to the sounds of gunfire and speed freaks racing past; and his mind suddenly realsied he was not on the table. He bolted upright, and grabbed the nearest gretchin, "'W'eres da Dok?"

"Ova der," the gretchin cried out, and Urgork dropped him as he looked over to the Dok dealing with another patient who appearesd to be quite dead. He then remember what he had come and looked down at his leg. Only, it wasn't a leg. It was a metal boot with spikes on the end, and a wierd shapped.......THINGY that held it attached to his knee. He trie d to stand up, but then fell down on his face. The gretchin laughing at him. 

"Ahhh, ya's awake, no siter down right, see?" the Dok helped him back up onto the chair and pointed at the leg. "Iz experimented alittle, i put dat mechanical foot on, boss. Yo'z will be able ta move it soon, der nerves need ta get alittle use to dat new electrical system thingy i put in. But dat not da best part."

He pointed the leg up, and pulled a string on the side, suddenly the boot shoot out a stikk gernade that slammed nito a passing speed freak and detonated the bike; which slammed against another hut.

"Har, har, har, dats cool Dok, anything else?" Urgork really hoped something cooler lay in store.

The dok shook his head," sorru boss, I didn't want ta make u mad by gett'in too carried away wif me experimental stuff."

"Too bad, i might 'ave paid ya well for it ya git. well danks Dok, I gotta go." urogrk got up slowly, feeling the buzz as the electrical battery kicked the motor in and the leg moved at his command......with a slight delay. He'd have to get use to that, but he hoisted his weapons onto his back, and grabbed his armor, and walked out towards the boss's pole. 

"Good luck boss," he heard the dok shout after him,"...hope ya come back soon; I gotz me some cooler legs, hehehe." Urgork just smiled as he hobbled on, excited to show Rupert his "replacement leg."


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was just in the entrance of the dok hut when Urgork screamingly passed out.

WazZgrog came in to dok Screama's work room and almost instinctively looked away.
Urgork was very passed out.

WazZgrog stayed there, making sure da dok didn't do anything stupid, like installing a metabolic turbo-charger, nasty stuff.
And when they were done he actually helped the dok carry the huge ork onto a chair.

-UmFH, he shod eat less! WazZgrog said.

And when they were done, WazZgrog left, starting with fuling up the gas tank on his bike, and then tinkering with the big shootas.

[I'm gonna pull the old quad shootas off and apart, use those to "upgrade" the heavy bolters to big shootas, and tinker around, remove unnesecary housings and such, is 6 big shootas on the bike acceptable?]
http://www.historyfanatics.net/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/destruction.314111543_large.jpg
Add a one more on each side, and have them in a less steep angle.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert was busy making an attachment for his burna, a mini-burna.
as pointless as it my seem you can never have enough burnas. he didn't give a zorg about Urgork's new leg (unless it had a burna on it) and as soon as the trukk got into camp he set to work.
"burnas burnas! hehehehe!" he chanted

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!

Rupert looked up, "guess dat was da dok" he muttered.
then continued with his work.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork came walking around the bend to find Rupert buried in some makeshift burna ontop of his already existing burna. what a dum Ork, urgork would put him right.

"Oi, Rupert, ya backstabbing flame-loving grox lova, check out me new toy!" With that he lifted his leg and pulled the string, firing a Stikk Bomb right at Rupert. Rupert freaked out, tossing aside his burna and throw the Stikk Bomb away as it exploded. Urgork roared with laughter, enjoying the fact that this time around he was having the last laugh.

Rupert did not seem to enjoy the joke.(Up to you Karak, tell the tale  )


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Repurt yelled when the stikk bomb hit him, he quickly tossed his burna aside and hurled the bomb into the squig breeding pits.
Urgork laughed aloud, Rupert did not.
without saying a word Rupert grabbed his bigger burna and swtiched it too the 'very hot' setting, the sort of hot that could melt metal. then pointed it straight at Urgork's new leg.

a jet of flame came from the nozzle of the burna and went straight into the new leg.
Urgork yelled as flame melted away his leg.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog walked whistling down the road.

Grenades exploding, screams of pain and fear.

Ruperts putting Urgorks on fire.

Business as usual.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork yelped as he saw his new leg heated up and the nerves inside started to boil. He jumped up and rolled across the ground, putting the flames out as Rupert laughed at him. He looked down expecting his new costly leg to be gone but to his surprised it was only minor damage. the leg had held, and even the Stikk bomb inside hadn't gone off. _Interesting, thats good to know_, he thought. 

"Oi Rupert, na, na, na, na boo, boo! Catch dis ya runt," he roared as he ripped his mighty axe off his back and threw it point blank at Rupert. The look on Ruperts face was priceless, making Urgork grin with mad glee. 

(OCC: Ok Karak, don't wanna play nice, lets get dangerous)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert doghed the axe in the nick of time, and he was angry
"dats it!" Rupert shouted
Rupert fired his burna, at the same time shaking it from side to side sending alot of flame in most directions.

prehaps facing an insane pyromaniac with a big burna and burna attachment wasn't such a good idea? :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork saw his axe had missed and didn't wait to hear what Rupert had said, knowing that his next move would be to use his burna. A jet of flame surged over him as he threw himself left and rolled behind a hut, dodging the flames that scorched the area he was standing in just seconds ago. A corwd had formed around the area, watching the half-cray Rupert set everything in front of him on fire.

Urgork saw an opportunity. He cirlced round the hut, then crawled behind some massive boxes until he was behind Rupert; who obviously was burning everything in front of him, not behind him. _Oi, I such a cleva Ork_, Urgork thought to himself as he charged from behind his cover. rupert turned, realising that Urgork was no longer in front but behind him now, but it was too late.

Urgork barrlled into Ruperts smaller form and sent him sprawling. Carrying through Urgork kicked the burna aside and in one fluid motion snapped his big shoota into Ruperts face.

"Ok, dats enough burna for toda you. Da joke no longa funny anymore, see? Now calm down befora I shoots ya right!" Urgork kicked Rupert in the head, the grabbed his burna and tossed it over towards the big boss pole, then he hinged his big shoota back onto his back, and went to retreive his big choppa which was embedded in a massive pole of a nearbye tent.

(OCC: Ok, were just screwing around here, GM, can we get to some more killy time, hehehe  )


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

urgork, he had...
touched.
his.
BURNA.
that was it, no one touches Rupert's burna without Rupert liking it.
but, unknown to ur'gork rupert had an extra weapon. a load of his homemade, faulty firebombs. rupert got up and yelled "HANDS OFF MA BURNA!!!"
Rupert ignored the pain in his head and ran at urgork, at the same time chucking handfuls of his firebombs at urgork and in most directions.
Rupert also ran into urgork at top speed (which is quite fast considering he is overweight) and make quite a good rugby tackle sending urgork flying.

After a while, when Rupert was quite sure urgork was not here he went and grabbed his burna.


----------



## Klomster

Half of the camp was on fire, orks ran around trying to contain the blaze.

WazZgrog was just finished with one of the big shootas, and he sat down with a nice squig-ale and enjoyed his work.

Huge fires blazing in the background.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork was walking back towards the boss pole when he was suddenly tackled from behind by a fast, heavy object. He was sent sprawling into a nearbye tent where he slammed against a looted tank and passed out..................

Waking up alittle bit later, urgork shook his head clear of the blurry world around him. He could see he was against the tank, but his head hurt like a grox screaming. It was annoying. a glow came front the front tent flapp and Urgork got up, slipping once, and walked outside. 

What greeted him was a sight of pure beauty;pure destruction! Half the camp was either on fire or was burnt. It seemed his little fued with Rupert had bioled overboard and caused alot of, what was the word......................harm?

Damn, da boss i gonna be mad at dat, best find 'im, he thought and moved towards the boss pole. after walking alittle ways he found his choppa and walked up the boss pole. He arrived at the top and kicked a gretchin out of the way as he bowed down to his master.

"Boss, wot i ur bidding?"

(OCC: I love this, me and Karak are just causing chaos and anarchy. :laugh: anyway, GM, can we get on with the story, or can I continue it??)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Urgork entered the room, to find Ead ammer eating a bag of Poped squig corn opcorn: as he watched the camp burn, when Urgork entered he offered him the bag, "Dis da most fun I add since I took up grot juglin." he took another greesy handful of squig corn. 

"still, as fun as dis is, best stop it." he stood up and put the bag down. "git down dere and hav da orks put da fires out, we got a fight tomorrow, and wez got to be ready for it, I git me mega armor on while you start."


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker had came late to the operation of Urgork's leg, and seeing Wazzgrog watching over the doc, he went to join Patrick in the squig pen.

He was there for an hour or two when a stik bomb was lobbed into the pen.
"awww shitz" said Sneeker to himself.
He quickly grabbed a squig and threw it onto the bomb, the squig promptly exploded, chunks of meat raining down on the now happy squigs and Patrick.

"Wha da ell be happin ere" Sneeker exclaimed. He sat up and saw a sight.

Huts were burning left and right, a group of orks had circled around a fight. 
Urgork left the fight, choppa in hand, when Rupert charged out in a frenzy and tackled Urgork into a tank, both of them quickly passed out, no doubt from a combination of heat, exaust, and injury.

"idiots..." Sneeker mumbled, he lay back down and slept.


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker had came late to the operation of Urgork's leg, and seeing Wazzgrog watching over the doc, he went to join Patrick in the squig pen.

He was there for an hour or two when a stik bomb was lobbed into the pen.
"awww shitz" said Sneeker to himself.
He quickly grabbed a squig and threw it onto the bomb, the squig promptly exploded, chunks of meat raining down on the now happy squigs and Patrick.

"Wha da ell be happin ere" Sneeker exclaimed. He sat up and saw a sight.

Huts were burning left and right, a group of orks had circled around a fight. 
Urgork left the fight, choppa in hand, when Rupert charged out in a frenzy and tackled Urgork into a tank, both of them quickly passed out, no doubt from a combination of heat, exhaust, and injury.

"idiots..." Sneeker mumbled, he lay back down and slept.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*semi update*

OCC you posted the same thing twice.

Ead Ammer like choas, it was fun! but not when he was planen on fighten!!! 

He stormed down the camp, his face still had a smile, but now he wanted to stop them.

"O you lot!" he pointed at two orks bashing each other "you go der, you der, and da fires out, wez got hummies to crush tomorrow!"

the two orks peeled off da boss was alwasy right. 

he kept walking, a improte bike race had started up though the flameing camp, 

"WWWWWWAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!" Ead Ammer yelled as he dropped his Power Klaw into and though a biker front wheel. the thing spun end over end though the shooting flames the whole time.

as the Bikers pulled Ead Ammer growled at them "top it, wez gonna fight tomorrow, and wez need ya in top shape!" 

"and dat means?" a biker asked.

"It means do't soot da camp or each uder!" 

"We can still race?" 

"supose." the bikes took off at top speed Ead ammer watched them before clomping off 
Eay you! der!!"

(as the bully boyz try to put the camp in order, after two posts I get the next true update up, promise.)


----------



## emporershand89

"Yes boss," was all Urgork said as he walked back down da boss pole and started to bully Orks around. It wasn't long before he had a squad of Orks, mostly vulcha orks with rokkit burna's, flying or running back and forth to put the fires in the camp out. eventually this was acomplashed after 2-3 hours of hard work.

Leaving the Orks to finish the job Urgork walked back to the boss's chamber in the boss pole and stood behind the chair, waiting for further orders from his Master. Oh how he wanted to beats the living tar out of Rupert right now. :ireful2:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

(I quite like causing anarchy and destruction :biggrin

The camp was on fire. perfect
Rupert would rest easy tonight knowning that someone or something was burning.
Rupert yawned and went over to his hut, his 3rd hut to be exact. his last 2 huts had burnt to the gorund so rupert had built this one out of fireproof materials.
He climbed into his bed/smelly matress, an ork had come up to him asking him to help pout out the fiers.
"put out da fires? are youz madz?" the ork eventually gave up and went away, good.
Rupert hugged his bigger burna close and wen to sleep.

Tomorrow he could burn more humies


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

the camp, finaly settled into some semblence of order, though for orks it was hard to tell the too states apart.

Ead ammer was holding Court in his waaggh banner around him were his bully boyz, he looked around, "Bout time we got ready, dawnz not long, I'ze gut a Kunnn plan." 

he looked around

"da hummie citys sorounded by trenchz, and big gunz so wez need ta deal with dem in dat order." 

he looked around, "right din, dis da Plan."

Ruppert: "ya job will be to struck da trench linze ead on, hitem hard and fast, your lead da bruna boyz up da left,

WazZgrog Youz gonna lead da bika boyz side wayz, when Ruppert attacken, ya crush em and move fast, da speed freakz be with ya, go fast and kill dem all.

Urgork yourz got da middle, betwee WazZgrog and Ruppert, ya got all da boyz, mit em hard and old em.

Sneeker ya jobs important pay attention!" Ead ammer yelled at the slighty board ork "da artlary be killen us da hole time, ya goal will ta dem out, I hired bout four, hands (five fingers times four, 20) Kommandos, day allready behind der linez, find em, by yellen da secert code word, code word, as loud as ya can dey come ta ya and din take da gunz, or keep em from fireing, with da attacks up front ya should have few men in ya way, kill does dat are,

Dorky and Grabnutz, ya with me, wez take da trukk up da right side with WazZgrog, You upgrad da trukk did't ya Grabnutz, what ya get?

{insert answer here}

"I spent all night worken on it, ya like it?" Ead Ammer said with a evile smile

All: don't worry the fighting start soon enough, after a few posts were get to the battle.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was puzzled as to when he went to da boss tower.
No matter.

-Get da speed freaks on a side, right boss, i'll go tell 'em right away! WazZgrog said to 'Ead 'Amma and started walking.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork nodded and grinned, he liked being in the midst of the fight'in. Hw would have fun with his boys and they would take many a trophy. He even would get his clan to give him some.....extra firepower; heheheh.

Urgork left the meeting skipping, elated with the duties the boss had given him. He skipped all the way over to where his boys were situated and called all of them together in the meeting area.

"Alrit boys, 'ere da deal wif da fight'in tamorrwa. We gonna form up in da 'iddle of da Armie. We's gonna take da good fight'in to da centa, so make sure all ya's weapons are ready ta go. we got da best fight'in, fanks to da boss. so get some sleep and be ready for tamorrwa. WWWWAAAAGGGHHH!!!"

WWWAAAAGGHHHH!!! his men cried and ran for their huts, some for the Mek tents, still others for Mad Dok Screama's tent. all through the night they were excited, eager to be getting to figh'in after having sit around for so long. Urgork didn't care, but simple went to his hut, which was half-burnt thanks to dat git Rupert, and fell alseep on his smeely matress.

He awoke the next morning, ready for the day to begin.


----------



## Klomster

[OOC, oh by the way, perhaps you missed the question GM, but how many 'eavy boltas did i manage to stick on to the bike?]


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog went and got his bike, then polished up his 6 fine 'eavy boltas.

It looked great, and so much dakka! WazZgrog was so happy.

He jumped into the saddle and drove out, taking a short spin around the camp, then driving up on a plateu overseeing the speed freaks of the camp.

WazZgrog then revved the engine of his bike, the sound deafening, more and more power was unleashed and he could barely hold the bike from overtipping.

The great rooar of his bike overpowered the sound of orks milling around, it was greater than the engines in the meks huts.
It was louder than even the bike race that was going on, heck it was louder than anything in the camp.

All the speed freaks (and a bunch of others) looked at the ork ontop the outcrop.
-Now'z when i'z got yer attentionz! WazZgrog began.

-We'z speed freakz are going ta war tomorrow...... we'ze gonna be fast.... we'ze gonna strike so fast no one.... no umie will see us... no ork will see us... not even we selfs will see us coming!!!

For every part of the sentence WazZgrog finished, louder and more pepped up sheers came from the camp, until the last part when the response was more puzzled.

-Tomorrow.... WE WAAAAAAAGHHH!!!! WazZgrog rooared out and then revved his bike so his bikes front end was pointing at the sky.
The Waaagh of the camp was drowned out by hundreds of revving engines and for several hours, the speed freaks raced.

WazZgrog joining in.

[Awesome, 6 big shootas , thanks GM]


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grab was snoring contently, somehow immune to the sounds of grots working away at the trukk while he slept. It hadn`t taken much to get the mek and his apprentices to upgrade it, one look at the bag of teef Grab had offered was enough for "da werkz!" At least according to the enthused mekboy. 

Something funny was crawling across his face while he slept. Absent mindedly he swung a hand at it and rolled over. It happened again, and after tossing for a few moments the ork woke up. A pair of grots was bolting away, but Grab paid them no mind, his focus instantly being captured by the sight of the magnificent vehicly before him. 

'Whaddya fink?' The mek asked from the front. 'Pretty good eh?' 

'Dat`s wun supa trukk dere mate!' Grab exclaimed. He ran up excitedly and climbed into the driver seat. The front section was armoured and enclosed now, which would be a good bit of protection once slugs started flying about. 

'Anytime yer reddy fer more, yoo jes come back and see me right?' The mek beamed with pride at his work. 'I`ll fix ya up.' 

'Not a prob.' Grab replied with a cude thumbs up and a grin. He started it up and kicked it into gear. It rumbled with a beastly howl and a deep roar that drew a cacke of glee from the ork as he drove. Doing a few quick laps around the area, he approached Ead Amer`s boss pole where the others were waiting. 

'Do ya like me new wagon?' Grab beamed. 'Killiest set of wheels I ever owned!' 

The trukk had been extensively upgraded, now qualifying for a battlewagon with a front mounted big shoota as well as two extra big shootas either side of the passenger section. He looked forward to testing it in battle...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert had been told him and his boyz were going to attack trenches, so he had rounded up every pyromaniac, burna fanaitic and sucidal ork he could find.
All had heard his call of fire.
they were gathered outside his hut, burnas ready, faces gleaming. one burna boy came up to him, "boss" he said.
'boss' Rupert thought, he was top burna boy now.
"Wez...got it for ya" the ork said, then he turned then two grots came up to him carrying something.
Rupert shook his head "but dats..." the burna boy nodded, "da burnt an' crusty armour of Nigel the mad"
The grots presented it to him, Nigel the mad had been Rupert's father, one of the most deadly and dangerous burna boyz around. He had said that rupert would be presented the armour when he proved himself worthy of insanity and burny-ness.
Rupert held out his arms and took the armour from the grots and looked at it.
It was flame red and burnt in various places with a symbol of fire in the center, it wasn't much better than his old armour but was considered a holy relic to all burna boys.

Rupert emergered from his hut, new armour on. The other burna boyz gazed up at him. He looked like his father: fat, ugly, insane and stupid but brilliant.

Lets find something to burn!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

The Trukk swerved and bounced across the barran dirt terran towrd the Imperal forces. Ead Ammer in the front seet and behind him a army of trukks, buggies, and bikes "WWWWWAAAAGGHH!!!" he bellowed when the fist guardsmen came into view. "der day are, Shootem!!" he bellowed blasting away with his evy shootas and the gunnz in the trukk followed soon thereafter, WazZgrog opened up with the rest of the biker surgeing forward. as both the defensive line opened fire and the artlary behind opend fire.


In the middle Urgork waited for the signal, the human artlary opend up he left his shoota in the air "WWWWWAAAAGGHH!" and charged forward toward the humans.

Ruppert moved foward with the others, his side haveing most of there Burna boyz, and due to a tree line he had a quick run into the trenchs.

Sneeker snuck forward, crawling toward the trenches, the first guards were infront of him, talking bout, somthen, he did not care, he need to get behind them, he raised his knife.


Grabnutz the trukk is surgeing toward the humans, get closer to them every moment, shootas roaring, enginez runnen, you love it! your trukk does not get hurt in the storm of gunfire, the Humans are much better shoots then you are, and you smash into the humans hold up before you in the pits.

Dorky Borky not mutch to do right now, but when Grabnutz hit the humans you can get out and start krumpen eads!

WazZgrog like Grabnutz your charging into the humans lines, six gunz blazeing, (I Pity the poor zoggen guardsmen).

Urgork your charge forward, the heavy bolters in the trench inflict casutlys on your force of charging boyz as artlary shells rain down upon you work your way into the trench and started killing the helpless guardsmen.

Sneeker you snuck toward the human lines all night, and now your on the edge of a trench, two guardsmen are in front of you, take them out silently.

Ruppert your right in the trenchs surroned by yelling suprised humans with a kick ass Burna, Comba Burna, go nutz.

All:For the record, you don't get serously wounded so no one looses a leg now (emporershand i am looking at you.:grin


----------



## Klomster

This was it, the great push!

And WazZgrog was loving it.

He quickly swervedout of the way of a umie rocket, zooming past him disintergating a biker somewhere behind him.
He didn't care, there were plenty more from where that came from.

Leaning towards another biker nob.
-Awrifght! As we planned, we go around dem umies! WAAAAAAGH!!! And with a gutwrenching rooar the orks bellowed and the engines blasted forth.

The big shootas of WazZgrog's bike blasting to life, his face almost breaking becouse of his smile.
Shots in the hundreds blasted into the trenches, guardsmen huddling down in fear and terror.
The speed freaks were going according to plan. Geeting to the left flank and letting loose hell.

Bike after bike jumped over the first trench-line, one exploding in mid-air sending it crashing into the sandy ground beyond.
Directly after the apparition that was WazZgrog jumped over the trenchline. 6 gunz blazing the bike could barely be seen behind the muzzleflashes, and the sound was a booming growl, a constant.

This... was life.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Forward, burn them all!" Rupert screamed as his burna boyz advanced towards the trenches, creating a wall of fire.
The poor guardsmen were blinded by the fire and very few shots got anywhere near his burna boyz. Then the screaming started.
The flame shot straight into the trenches the guardsmen were thrown into disarry, running and shouting. it got more intense as the burna boyz got closer, artillary shells fell behind them as they began there fiery advance.
Rupert was the first to stop at the edge of the trench, "da pathetic humies are burin!" he shouted. Then let out his flame into the trench and screamed somemore.

The burna was truly, a brilliant weapon.


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker approached the trench slowly, it was dawn and the rumble of the approaching ork army loomed.
Patrick was buried a few meters under ground and could sense that their were only two guardsmen in the trench currently. Thankfully Patrick and Sneeker shared a close bond, and so he instinctively knew of the two guardsmen. 

He had only bought one thing with his teef that he collected. A pair of power weapons in the form of short knives. He drew the weapons the energy coursed over the blade silently. Sneeker grinned. 

With a lunge he dove quietly into the trench he took out both men with a X strike across both of their necks. The wound was so clean that it didn't bleed at first, and both heads fell to the bottom of the trench with a dead thump.

The boyz had started their decent on the guard, a cue that Sneeker had to move quickly. 

---

Patrick below him, he could read the movements of close proximity guardsmen before he even rounded the corners of the interior trench system.

In this way he only had to end the lives of six guardsmen, all killed with various silent techniques.Not to say he wouldn't have killed more, but he was short on time. 
After jogging a good two kilometers or so, he approached a trench exit. Quickly dispatching the two guards, one knife through the back, another through the side, he came back to the surface. Thankfully the larger portion of the Imperial Guard had moved to the front line, where they were combating the bulk of the ork horde. 

Sneeker made his way towards the forested area to the left, and promptly saw the sign, a double line cut into two and a half meters high in a tree trunk. He approached the area cautiously. This was going to be odd for the lone ork.

"Oi gits, CODE WORD!" Sneeker called out. _Wat a stupid pasward..._

A battered ork dropped from the tree, a bandage wrapped around his left eye, a mean looking machete on his waist. 

"Oose da git?" the ork said, his tone obviously edged.

Another ork got up covered head to toe in a gilly suit, he blended in perfectly. "Thinks you are boss." said the second ork to the first. 

Sneeker had heard enough. He strode two gigantic steps towards the "boss" and placed a hand on his chest. "Oi... GIT, you bein da boss? You sure bout dat?"

The eye patched Kommando looked into Sneekers eyes. "I'm da boss, youze been way from ere for along time. You tink you can jus com ere an be all igh an ighty? O, an if ya call me a git again I'll..." The ork reached for his knife on his belt.


Sneeker moved like lightning, he pushed hard on the orks body, causing him to stumble a few feet. With a stride Sneeker pulled out his machete and cut off the arm reaching for the knife. He then plunged the blade into the gut of the larger ork and whipped out his power knives, planting them into the orks temple with a grossly slurp. 

Suddenly the ground burst open and Sneeker removed his knives swiftly. The earth opened up and engulfed the dead ork, hissing and roaring Patrick writhed around the kommando's body dragging him under the ground.

The whole experience lasted about four seconds.

Sneeker looked up, wiping the blood from his face, the Gillied kommando to the left was staring in horror, as were the other 18 Kommando's who had come out of hiding to witness the massacre. Sneeker took a step towards the obvious second in command. The gillied ork jumped.

"Oi git, who bein da boss?" Sneeker stared pure murder.

"uhhh you b-b-bbe da boss... boss!" said the startled ork.

"Dats much better!" exclaimed Sneeker a grin spreading across his face as he looked upon his new brothers.

The scales of power had been rebalanced, and Patrick had even gotten lunch in the process. :biggrin:

Part 1 of 2 (to make up for my tardiness)


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork roared into the air and thrusted his mighty paw towards the humies lines; grinning as the might of his clan surged past him and towards the trenches. They wanted blood, festing for the fight’in, and hoping to find glory upon the battlefield that would make them tougher, stronger Orks. Urgork started to pick up speed as he moved his legs faster and faster until he was outpacing his ouwn warriors. He charged strait into the gunfire, lead flying all around him, Orks dropping in droves as the humies opened up with everything they had. Still they came on.

At 20 meters he open fired blindly at the enemies position, slowing down; letting loose with two hands. His warriors passed him and charged into the trench, setting about there dirty work and massacreing the defenders. For his part Urgork didn’t join them as he was above all the normal Orks, and left the pathetic humie warriors in the trench to those weaker than himself. He scanned the battlefield, looking for the largest humie that seemed to be in charge, but didn’t see one.

By this time his Orks had finished at the first trench and were filing, charging over, or in some cases blowing entire new trenches into existence as they scrambled to reach their foe and kill them all. Urgork walked amoung them, occasionally loosing shots at fleeing humie, laughing like a maniac all the while. 

Finally he saw him, a large humie with a massive sword barking orders to those around him and pointing in random directions. Urgork took his big shoota and laid a wasteful path to all those in front of him as he created a corridor between himself and the humie boss. Throughing his weapon to the gretchins, he unlimbered his massive choopa, activiated it’s powerfield, and walked forward towards the humie boss.

“Oi, ya git, let ‘ave us a propa fight’in, see?” The humie boss stopped barking and looked at him across the short distance, pointing to himself with a questionable look. Dam, dis humie is dummer than a grox thought Urgork as he nodded. The humie officer grabbed it’s sword and walked down towards him; Urogrk roared at his clan warriors. They backed off, some even chanting his name as the two meet in the center of the clearing amoungst the chaos and anarchy that ruled the battlefield.

“So are we gonna do this Ork,” the humie barked in his face. Urgork didn’t know what this meant, but took it as an insult, and punched him in the face. 

The humie went flying, it’s sword spinning off into the distance. Urgork laughed, laughed so hard he didn’t see the humie get up and bull rush him. He suddenly found himself down on the gorund, the humie laying into his gut with weak punches that only knocked the wind out of him.

“Dam, us strong ‘umie.” Urogkr twisted and threw thw humie off him, then got to his feet. The two charged, meeting in the middle, hands locking, muscles bulging. The two swayed back and forth as each tried to gain dominance over the other. Finally Urgork let go and spun around, delivering a massive gut wrenching blkow that knocked the humie cold.

“Oi, u! take dat ‘umie d’ere ta my hut, I will enjoy ‘im later, har, har, har.” As he truned to continue fighting the humie was dragged off and back towards the camp.


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grab was in the drivers seat giving his beautiful new toy everything he had to keep it going at top speed. The new armour around the front bit was a fantastic idea, no more getting shot while he was trying to drive. 

He couldn`t really see where he was going anymore, the narrow vision slit was being clogged up by smoke and debris, but who really cared anyway? Ead Ammer was still shooting away at stuff beside him, so that had to mean he was still going forwards. 

Right? 

Anyway, he spared a glance to the control panel. His beloved red button was still there, but there were also a bunch of others. Deciding to slake his curiosity, he pressed a couple at random. His new wagon suddenly seemed to have gotten louder. 

Wow! The mek had included a turbo mode? When he had said the works he wasn`t kidding! 

But now, Grab wanted to go faster. And that could mean only one thing... 

He grinned, and pushed the red button...


----------



## Klomster

I'm sorry Serpion5.

But i thought the gm deemed it a rule that you are in fact pressing....

DA RED BUTTON!!!!

Or perhaps that's just trolling?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*it was a semi joke ruleing Klomster*

the trubo threw Ead Ammer into the back of trukks driver seat pulling out from the seat the Trukk hit a dirt embankment just before the trench and flew though the air.

Ead Ammer leaned over the edge power Klaw out and into a line of guardsmen, "one, too,tree, (he hit small tree) our, five, six, sev,, nope." the last one ducked just in time. 

Ead Ammer looked remorsfuly at the one dat got away. the trukk hit a bump and and Ead Ammer was thrown from the trukk from how far he had been leaning. he rolled out and into a squad of guardsmen going to the front. 

landing on his feet he promplty started stopen eads of the guardsmen he had knocked over. 

"datz right Iz dat boss, youz dead, ya fat lazy zoggas." in the second trench a squad of guardsmen blazed away with heavy bolter the massive boulter shells rang and pigged off his mega armor. 

"Right den, youz next ta die!" he chaged for rumblng forward inhis mega armor like a train. the humans charged forward to stop him, by baynets were like use swords to fight a rock, check that sword to fight a _rock slide._

he bowled though them sending humans flying though the air, th elast one got a good fifteen feet and landed in a shell creater, humm there was a idea.


Ead ammer thought as he ran forward the gun blazed away at him, not doing anything really, Ead ammer dropped his arm and fired massive evy shoota round sliceing around teh guardsmen and not hitt thing at all dispite the thousands of round he put down range. what he did hit though was the heavy bolters ammo case. 

the explosive warheads in each of the heavy bolts exploaded like a hand grenade as they all went off at once, and the explosion cought the rest of the ammo boxes around the gunner and exploaded as well sending flame and shranpal every were with a noise that soundeed like fresh cooked sqig corn popcorn going off. the explosion blew the gunner sky high in a plume of fire as it cought nearby guardsmen and there hand grenades and a few melta bombs added to the fury that went off like a artlary shell. 

"pretty." Ead ammer said as he watched the kaboom "right den, whoes next." he said as he looked around at the humans around him "WWWWAAAAGGGGHHH!!"


----------



## Klomster

It was hard to tell if the first trench on the left flank was clear from defenders.

The trench was filled with dirt from the hundreds of bikes that had gone over, tracks and a hollow ditch was what would have been visible if it wasn't for the sky high dirt cloud that covered the flank.

Then, bike after warbike started to zoom out of the dust-cloud, their bikes was rooaring with rage as the speed freaks were rooaring waaagh.
Somehow, a good portion up, about halfway up the dustcloud a lone warbike shot out with great speed, 6 big shootas spewing forth death WazZgrog was doing his over the top thing as ever. Typical.

(Note, self sercasm  i am doing a bit over the top.)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*update*

things are going well, first trench has buckled and the orks are in, now the harder second line is there.

WazZgrog your mowing guardsmen down, when you bike hits a infanty land mine, you and your bike are not hurt, but now a squad and a half are moveing to fight you. you have to take them out on foot.

Grabnutz your zooming along running guadsmen over, they go crunch, when you rellise you got seprated from the rest of the Trukks, and a bunch of guardsmen with salchal charges are running forword. you got enough big shoots (confession: I want to see what the new trukk can do :grin

Ruppert you just burnt the guardsmen to cooked hamburger, (hamburger yumm, ) when a HELLHOUND flame tank comes out of the ridge of a antitank trench and is ready to start burning, your burna like all burnas can with a twist of a nozzel turn into a power weapon so you can fight it. kill it, looted it, what ever. (Yup, revenge of the GM.)

Urgork your boyz took the first trench now the second, but the humans infront of you are elite men of the 442 Krieg regiement, this will be a harder fight, and they can even beat a ork hand to hand, two on one of course. better then the sorry gits in the first trench.

Sneeker you said you had a part two coming up, well lets that come up and see were that goes.

Dorky Borky your bumping along in the back of the trukk when the trukk gets attacked help out with your RPS, (you have not posted for a while, I geting close to knocking you out, if the other guys disagree with me post to the recrutment thread)


----------



## Klomster

[OOC I'm gonna persume it's 442 krieg dudes along the enitre 2nd line, gulp 0_o]

As WazZgrog lands after his immense jump he speeds along towards the second line dodging bullts laughing all the time.

All of a sudden, a blast sends his bike off balance, the tracked rear easily surviving the blast, but WazZgrog is thrown off and crashes into a pillbox.

Groggy and dazed, he stands up, grabbing his bent pipe and some chains, his slugga still on his bike some ten metres away.

All of a sudden a squad of greatcoated men charge at him.
"-Oh zog it!" WazZgrog utters, not really the best at this close combat thing, more into the going fast with loads of dakka.

Not the largest of orks around, WazZgrog is still sizeable and puffs up his chest and bellows a mighty WAAAGH!!! the guardsmen stalling their approach, carefully closing on him like hunters surrounding a squiggoth.

"-Awright ya gitz, want zum ov' dis'?" WazZgrog spat out, and lunged at a kriegsman dumb enough to get to close with an ork nob without thinking first.

He swung the pipe hard at his head, the helmet denting badly and a loud sickening crunch is heard... probably from the combined breaking of both the skull and neck.

As the corspe slumped to the ground, his companions looked in disbelief at first the dead soldier, and the ork.
WazZgrog smiled. Close combat isn't so bad after all, just needs getting used to.

The remaning guardsmen unleashed a battle-cry and ran bajonets first into WazZgrog, who sidestepped and rolled out of the way, not used to such agility from an ork the guardsmen stumbled to a halt and quickly lost all their resemblence of a battle-line when WazZgrog started moving.

A quick swing an another head was done in, a dodge from a high swing from a bajonet, countered with two-handed smack on the back with the pipe, sending the guardsman pummeled to the ground.
Another one tackled WazZgrog of balance, but accidentally leaved his back open.
WazZgrog took the oppurtunity and tossed the chain over his neck and started pulling. The guardsman dropping his lasgun fighting for air, his movements slower and slower.

Too late, WazZgrog noticed a guardsman coming from behind, and just when he was about to act, the guardsman stabbed his bajonet into his back.

Note to self, WazZgrog thought, close combat takes getting used to.... ouch.

With a mad grunt, WazZgrog grabbed the man by his uniform, lifting him up while with the other dragging out and throwing away the lasgun.

"-Dat's not vevy nice of ya!" WazZgrog said staring into the skull mask.
"-Den i won´t be nice e'tha!" The man starting to franticly look about as WazZgrog went for his bike, the closer they got the more he wriggled for escape.

The bike lying on the ground, WazZgrog hit the accelerator, the tarck spinning to life...
"-... NO NOO NOOOO!!!" The man screamed.
"-Sweet dreemz!!" WazZgrog's final words topped of with a smile. He then held the poor mans head towards the spinning threads of the track until only a meaty sludge remained.

Painfully, WazZgrog stood up his bike and prepared to drive!

[OOC Hope it was gory enough ]


----------



## Serpion5

*Grabnutz*

Grab was having a bit of trouble knowing just what was going on upside. One of the more recent bumps in the road had popped one of the pipes and it was now leaking fumes right next to the driver side viewing port. 

Judging by the humie screams and squelching sounds, he was still going in the right direction though, so it didn`t really matter. He had to reluctantly concede that the road was getting somewhat bumpier. 

'Zoggin mek!' Grab cursed, this business of not being able to see where he was driving was beginning to become a nuisance. He stopped, and sood up, poking his head out through the top hatch. 

'Ah fugg it!' he cursed again, seeing that he had diverted from his intended course. The rest of the trukks and wagons were out with the main force, while he was off on the side by himself! That was just no good, there was nobody around to give help. Even a veteran ork like Grab realized when he was in trouble, if he could only get back over to the others things should be okay. 

Shouting humie voices caught his attention from the other side. They were coming, and they were bringing explosives. 

'No ya don`t ya gits!' Grab yelled. He jumped into the back, hefting his shoota with him as he went. 

'Boss! Incoming humies on da...' He stopped to think for a moment. 'Da side ya hold a fork wiv!' 

After that, he held his shoota in one hand, took a hold of the newly mounted left side big shoota with his other hand, and pulled both triggers at once. 

The noise and vibration was fantastic. The recoil was jarring him a bit too much to see what he was actually shooting, but win or lose, this was damn fun.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork wasn't having fun anymore, and if anything was even more angrier than before. Not only had his charge stalled, but the humies they were fighting were much of a challenge. However, they had alot of guns, mega shootas and machine guns, they had metal tanks that stalled his Orks as they charged into the gunfire. Urgork had himself just ripped the turrent off a emplaced weapon just moments agao; slaughtering it's crew with a burst fromhis shoota. Now he watched a new line of humies appeared, but they were different.

These humies work bright dirt uniforms, carried short choopas, and had nasty looking knives on them. Urgork was interested, and ordered his clan warriors to charge while he sat down on a nearby rock and watched the fight ensue. the humies, for their part, formed up in a line and started to fire volleys of disciplined fire into the charging Ork ranks. Soon the charged faltered and many Orks died where they stood or rolled into a nearbye trench to avoid the lethal volleys. 

Urgork sat there, bullets and las-fire shooting past his head as the humies charged strait towards him. Smiling, he calmly got up and, taking his big shoota, sprayed directly into them. As we fired the humies died in droves in front of him, his fellow Orks cheering him on as they rejoined the fight. _Simpletons_, he thought,_ they neva know wen ta fight and wen ta run._ 

At 5 meters, urgork wiped out his Choppas and charged headlong into the fray, decaptiating a charging humie. Suddenly they were upon him and 5 bodies slammed into him, pinning him to the ground. Roaring, he threw them off and lept to his feet, grabbing the nearest one by the head. He crushed it, then turned and kicked out knocking another one. He grabbed his chopper and blowed a nasty blow to the groin by a axe wielding humie, the reversed anbd smashed it's arm to pieces. He then reverese and punched another in the face, ripping off it's arm and beating it to death(anyone get the reference to Gears of War 3 :laugh. It fell away, going into shock from the loss of blood, and he turned and chucked a stikk bomb from his boot into a group of humies. 

It exploded taking down the group and Urgork charged the leader, who happened to also have a big choppa with some sort of power field. It swing at him, but Urgork rolled out of the way, then he came up and swung for an overhead chop. The man was smart, however, and reversed into it and came up into Urgorks shoulder. 

"Argh, ya lil piece of S$#%," he bellowed and grabbed the humie by the neck and tossed him over his head and down the trench. Grabbing his chopp, he stromed over to where he had thrown the man but couldn't find any trace of him. He looked around and realised he was suddenly away from his men and near the speed freaks section fo the charge. 

All the smoke made visibility bad, but he could see a biker here, Ork there. Here he saw WazZgrog as he got on his bike, a shadow following.................dman, there was the humie. It was creeping up on WazZgrog from behind him.

"WazZgrog duck," Urgork roared and threw the axe towards the human directly behind him.

(OCC: Ok Klomster, i leave it to you to finish this fight, feel free to GM my character a bit)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

The trench had gone from guardsmen-infested imperial defences to a smoking and burning hole. "onz to da secon' line!" Rupert yelled and his burna boyz rushed forward.
They were met by a tornado of lasfire, some orks went down but the assault carried on. The flame burning the gaurdsmen to something that resembled a very burnt thing.

The ground shook, and out of the smoke came a HELLHOUND. Rupert suddenly got a strange feeling of deja vu...how odd...

But this was an oppertunity he could not miss. "a bigga burna toz whozever gets da hellhound for me!" Rupert shouted out to his boyz.
suddenly the burna boyz surged forward and jumped onto th hellhound, there was some screaming and Rupert ran up after them.

His boyz had looted the hellhound for him, "altighty, youz, youz and youz drive dis thing at da humies while Iz fire da big gun!"

The hellhound rumbled straight into the imperial line, spewing flame from its inferno cannon at the gaurdsmen who were burnt to a crisp almost instantly. 

This was the burna to match all burnas


----------



## Klomster

[OOC, ok emperorshand89, i'll try.]

An 'uge choppa with a powerfield was hurtling towards him, and WazZgrog almost froze... only beeing able to utter
"-Oh zog..." Barely able to tip his bike over to the ground to be narrowly missed by the blade.
"-Now why'z ya do dat fo....." WazZgrog began a rant but saw behind him what Urgork had thrown the choppa at.
A nasty piece of human... or at least he thought it was. Never seen the like before.

The 'uge choppa didn't hit properly choppy, but instead knocked the imperial off his ground and sent him stumbling backwards.
It got up about the same time as WazZgrog got up and by the time Urgork had gotten there.

With a sort of hiss, it picked up the choppa and used it two-handedly..... the twohanded blade looked like it should be far to heavy for the man but carrying it he was, and by the looks on his posture, he planned on using it too.

"-Uh oh!" WazZgrog let out, looking at Urgork for some kind og advice.

"-Quick, i need me a choppa!" Urgork said, WazZgrog searched all his bike... and eureka!

Urgork had already walked infront of WazZgrog and simply held up his hand to recieve a throw. Urgork felt a hilt in his hand and brought his mighty choppa forth.

All he got as an answer from the human was a hissing laughter of amusal, he almost bent over for a second from laughter.

Urgork was annoyed to find himself holding a bent pipe, slightly smaller than the one WazZgrog usually wield.
"-What's this weedy excuse for a choppa?" Urgork boomed out at WazZgrog.

"-Sorry boss, only one me had..... me rezerve if i loose me first 'un!" WazZgrog yelled back.
Urgork could only look above for guidance from gork and mork.

[OOC Should i do some more or are you good from here on emperor89?]


----------



## emporershand89

"Wots dis thangy, dis is weak shit," he looked at WazZgrog like he had just committed heresy.

"It all I gots, reserve in case ofa choppa run out." He shrugged.

"Gimme dat," Urgork roared, and kicked WazZgrog off the bike, hopping on himself. He reved the engine and speed full at the humie, who charged at him and cut the front wheel off the bike. the bike slide and came to a stop at an angle. the humie charged, but directing in front of him, and Urgork depressed the wierd trigger on the handle bar.

The humie didn't stand a chance, and was instantly shredded into tiny bits. As the ring of the six massive shootas came to a stop. urgork got up and grabbed his choppa from the dead humies........remains. 

"Oi, dat was my favoret bike,, MY BIKE!!!" WazZgrog exclaimed, looking on the verge of crying.

"Har, har, har, u such a baby. but fine, Is give you a toof." He grabbed a golden toof from the pouch on his left and , ofr the second time, tossed it over to WazZgrog, then jogged off towards where his clan warriors were slaughtering the enemy. Hopefully there would be more fun fights.


----------



## oblivion8

(Part 2 WAAAGHHH)

{let me know if the following godmodding isn't ok}

---

The battlefield was a torrent of thunderous bellows and grisly acts, the Humans no longer battled for ground or honor, but for their very lives, while the orks just fought for the fun of it.

It was almost time.

Sneeker viewed the battle from the top of a high alien tree, he could see as the first rank of Imperial Guard were devastated by the initial wave of his brethren, he viewed as they struggled with the more elite second ranks, he could feel the heat from the raging flames caused by Ruperts burna boyz, he saw the battle wagon veering left and right as Grab madly drove it. He even think he caught a glimpse of the boss tearing hell out of the heavy weapons squads. Sneeker giggled as Patrick hunted the local fauna below, the other kommandos laughing at the antics. 

Then it hit. 
About three klicks from his current position an entire force of artillery became visible, obviously the sneeky humies had used camo-cloaking to hide the deadly vehicles approach.

The ork forces began to be torn apart. Basilisk shells littered the battlefield, and rockets exploded in ways which would put previous explosions to shame. The entire field of conflict was altered as orks and humies alike were being massacred.

"Time ta go ta work" Sneeker called down on his boyz.

--- 

{if you don't mind the sudden change in battlefield tactics GM, then feel free to modify it, otherwise I hope each of you can describe the sudden and powerful change of scenery :laugh:}


Sneeker and his kommandos started on their way towards the artillery encampments, patrick was once again underground, and Sneeker had sent him towards the artillery to scout out enemy forces. 

"Why do you think they waited this long to attack us boss?" Asked Charles, the gillied ork.

Sneeker looked at him as if he were mad.
"Why the heck ya be talkin like dat ya git, ya soun like a damed humie!"

Charles stared blankly back at his boss. "I don't know boss, it's the way I have always talked... Comes in handy though to sound like a human when you are doing espionage work."

"Espee a nog what?" Sneeker had never heard an ork use such a big and important word before. "Ya cant be tellin me you actually been in..."
"Well boss, I think that is a story for another day" Charles interrupted.

"Hmph" snorted Sneeker. He actually was starting to think this new second in command of his was a little interesting. 

The kommandos were only a klick away from the encampment now. Sneeker instinctively checked his side for his knives, all of them were in the right place.

"Time ta help da ladz boyz!" he called out to the others.

(End of part 2)


----------



## Klomster

[OOC, I think i'm fine, the "god-modding" of the change of battlefield texture, obviously it's gonna take a few posts to come into full effect.
It's definetly gonna slow down the speed freaks.

Although i think the fact that WazZgrog doesn't have a front wheel will slow them down more. No glorious leader to lead the charge, the freakz will mill about and start going in circles and loose their momentum.

Unless i can improvise something ]

Slumped down beside his broken bike, tears in his eyes and only a golden toof to dry them out.
WazZgrog was in a terrible mood.
His bike was broken, and there was no way he could fix it out here.

Artillery shells deforming the landscape around him, he didn't care.

He thought... what would Wazzdakka have done?
"-Oi, ya git, why'z yo notz on yer bike!" A hazy misty sentence formed in his mind. was it?...
"-If yer call youzelf a real speed freak you'd be on it a mowin' dem umies down!" The voice went on.

"-But me bike... it aint got no wheel..." WazZgrog defended himself, looking up on the grey sky.

"-An' since when was dat a problem?" The voice stopped.
WazZgrog looked up, yeah, why was that such a terrible thing, a real speed freak wouldn't get all fuzzy and weak just because he aint got no wheels.
He still got his wheel, so he kicked it into the exhaust area, the old bars from the front axle jamming into the back of the bike, it gave a sudden rev as if in shock.

Then he looked under it, the valve! He changed it ta max.
WazZgrog had not done it before because he thought it would have made the bike explode, which would have been awful.

But the situation was dire and needed crazy things.
And crazy it was going to get!
He mounted his bike, kicked it into gear and let loose fully with the turbo.

The bike spat, coughed and with a sudden immense rooar it kicked to life. The output was immense, the track sending loose soil in ludicrous quantities flying off behind him, the belching monstrosity that was his bike raised to a 45 degree stand, and with a final booming rooar the eyes and mouth of the glyph plate on the front began spewing flames, as did all the exhausts, and he was off.

A raging inferno of a bike, WazZgrogs mad cackle faintly audiable over the ludicrous amount of sound the bike made.

Urgork turned to se a raging fireball closing in on him, a burning face all he could see before it passed him.
He felt beeing hit in the head with a bent pipe, not really damaging him, but it sure felt.

"-Try ta catch me lazy footzlogger!!! HAR HAR HAr har -WAAAAAGH!!!!" Was all Urgork saw of WazZgrog, he even seemed to go faster and more deadly to the enemy now.

Sure he couldn't turn, but that mattered little to a speed freak, Urgork almost sensed a hint of pride about the young ork raging into the line of defenses. The other speed freaks following put... theoretically anyway, none of their bikes could keep pace before and now.....

[OOC, ha ha, nothing stops a speed freak! Hopefully no wall or huge tank will come in my way, since that's probably the only things that can stop me now!  Or no gas, although the bike might be going on raw Waagh power generated by the speed freakz? You'll have to discuss that with gork, or possibly mork.]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update (feeling better)*

"WWWAAGGGHH" Ead ammer swung his power Klaw round and back handed a human, sliceing him in half all the while his evy shootas were blasting randomly slaying all in sight, "WAAGGH IZE da biggest ting dat has eva walked a killen zone!"

"boss, what about da tank?" a random boy said

"Wat tank?" 

a Lemen Russ opened fire from its emplacement the battle cannon shell wizzed wide over his head and smashed into a mass of boyz. 

"O dat tank."

All: the battles going well, now the humans are pulling out all the stops. 

Urgork the Guardsmen still hold the trench, say it with me now "I WANT A BLOOD BATH!"

WazZgrog your bike has no frount wheel and you doing flaming wheelys,, love it. your charging into the teeth of Imperal defenses, into the face of Dakka to a trench of puny humans, have fun.

Grabnutz your radio cracks to life with the following messege. "Grabnutz, dis da boss, need ya with me now, iz got a tank ta kill, and a plan." what do you do, ignore him or meet up with him. (you get a Pm so be ready for it)

Ruppert your now advanceign toward the second line of trenchs, the humans in the second line need a good burning, but the 442 Krieg are tougher, you have to wade though las fire to get close, but when you do, go wild.

Sneeker the Baslisk heavy artlary are in front of you, this fire base has 3 guns and about fifty guardsmen, armed with only lasguns. the perimter is guarded by heavy bolters and a set of las cannons. the guardsmen are green and new to the front.

The guns are headed by a Imperl guard commander followe by a radio, a bitter vetern the captain has a neclice of ork fingers he earned himself, you silently swere you will get him, it be fun. he will be a hard fight, he has a powersword and a laspistol.


----------



## emporershand89

As the raging ball of flame that was WazZgrog shot past, urgork watched as it hit a trench lip and started to cartwheel on into battle. Urgork had to litterally use his hand to shut his jaw he was so surprised. _Dam_n, he thought, _I gots ta beat dat speed freak_.

Urgork hefted his weapons onto his back and ran back to his boys that were fighting a tough fight. They were locked in combat with the axe wielding humies but that didn't matter for Urgork. He ran past them, back thruogh the trenches that they had taken earlier, all the way back to where his clans artillery guns were located. 

He ran up to the chief shoota of the gun "Big Dadda" and punched him in the face; knocking him out cold. "Oi you," he roared, pointing at the Ork gun crew," get dis thang hooked up ta dat trukk d'ere." Seeing there leader knocked out, they didn't hesitate for fear of being hit. Once it was hooked up, Urgork pushed the Ork into the trukk and forced him to drive. 

They rumbled over the trenches, past the fighting, and towards where the speed freeks had gone. It wasn't long before he found WazZgrog speeding around on his wrecked flaming bike, tearing into the humies like bullets through paper. Urgork hopped off the gun and literally ripped the tail off the trukk and started to pull it towards the battle.

As they did, they noticed a large shadow that was bearing down on the speed freaks, something massive that was causing the earth to shake. As it got closer, Urgork recongised it as one of the humies mega tanks, a Baneblade they called it.

"Perfect, dat wot I wants," he laughed and kept pulling. The tank started to rip into the speed freaks, eventually stalling their charge and forcing them to spinn in evasive patterns. Urgork pushed away the Orks trying to help him and, with all his might, ripped off the cannon from it's hinges; carrying it on his shoulder.

Orks all around him stared at him in awe, here truely was a Orky Ork. He looked like Mork himself, coming with all da boom one could get. urgork knew this was his chance. He shunted the weight unto his good shoulder, then started to charge, slowly gaining speed under the weight of the gun.

As he approached the tank, it turned on WazZgrog and another freak; killing the freak but missing WazZgrog. Urgork hurled the cannon onto the top hull, which smashed a humie standing there, and then pulled himself up with his sore muscles. Fug, dis ain't easy he thought and he ran up the side. He reached to top.......and felt a slug peirce his shoulder as a humie boss ripped into him with a bolter. He fell back, grabbing his sholuder and rollong into a turrent. 

It turned, ready to rip him apart, but Urgork roared in anger, now pumpd up on adrenaline, and jumped on top of the turrent. He pulled, pulled, and pulled but couldn't ripp it off. then, a idea; he took his axe and cut it off. He grabbed it, and hurled it into the humie boss on top, ripping him off the turrent and down onto the ground.

He got up, struggling to pull himself over the lip with his one good hand and grabbed the gun, grunting as thw eight hurt his bad shoulder.

"Oi WazZgrog," he waited till the speed freak looked him in the eye," beat dis, WWWAAAGGHHHHH!!!!" With that he smashed it throught the canopy and depressed the trigger on the gun. It fired, and blew the tank to shreds in a massive explosion which threw speed freak and humie alike for miles around. Urgork felt himself be thrown into the air, flying anf tumbling until he smashed into the ground and rolled into a lead pipe.

As his body reoriented itself to it's surrounding, he sat up, grunting under the wieght of the pipe on top of him. He rolled out from under it, and looked around. the tank was burning, metal scrap and bodies everywhere. Orks cheered, humies ran for their lives, and WazZgrog was lying near his bike, having been thrown off Urgork guessed(OCC: I leave that up to you Klomster :victory: )

Urgork started to laugh, laugh like he had never before. He stumbled left and right, then finally collapsed into a seat near WazZgrog. He contiued to laugh as the speed freak came over and angrily looked him in the eyes.

"Har, Harh, Har, Har, yup, I beat ya on dat one, Har, Har, Har!! try and top dat one, dats da best one yet, har, har, har!!" Urgork laughed until he could laugh no more, then he suddenly passed out, exhausted from his laughing and his wounds. his gold teeth lay on his person(good luck taking them people :laugh: ) 

(OCC: Ok Klomster me boy, beat that one, hahahahahahah :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:   )


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was a bit furius. blah blah Urgork had taken out a baneblade.
Big deal!
He had also with the shockwave AGAIN thrown of his bike.

WazZgrog was furius, and would exact his revenge the only way he could.

"-Har har har, i beat ya real good!" Urgork was all pleased and cocky with himself, letting the selfconfidence rise to great levels.

"-Oi, Urgork!" WazZgrog called out.

"-Wut? Har har..." Urgork dried of a tear after laughing so hard.

"-LOOK!!!" WazZgrog pointed and sounded shocked, Urgork looked with curiosity just like a few other orks around.

"-ZOINK!" WazZgrog called out, and when Urgork looked down again he felt an ork finger going up his nose.
"-OW!" Urgork called and with a reflex grabbed his nose with both hands.

"-HAR HAR!!" WazZgrog laughed and quickly yoinked the toof and ran for his life, Urgork wasn't going to catch up with the crazed speed freak. Too fast a little bugger.

[OOC, Just messing with you, and playing on my advantages  never gonna take Urgork on in a straight fight, WazZgrog is smart enough it would mostly be instant win for Urgork.]

WazZgrog ran to his bike and once again took of in a similar fashion as before, disapearing in the distance.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork was in pain......and furious. In his attempt to get back at him WazZgrog had made off with one of his teeth. now, teeth are an Orks pride in Ork society, and to take one is a grave insult. Urgork looked up as the speed freaks sped off into the distance and disappeared into the smoke of battle alittle ways off.

"Aaaahhh, fug dis!" Kicking the cannon off the tank, he yelped as he smashed one of his toes, but still jmped off and growled at the pain, biting back as he always did. He waited for his trukk to catch up to him, and then he speed back towards the fight'in; simmering with ways he'd get venegance.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rupert had taken the wheel of his new hellhound, and he was rubbish. Most of his burna boyz were crammed in and only a few of them were doing anything useful. One burna boy had looted some beer from a nearby trench and at least half of the orks were drunk.
another was playing heavy metal music and two more were dancinmg to that music, everyone else was burning something, on the inferno cannon or firing the other weapons.

The hellhound sped forward spewing flame, lasshots and anything else the pyromaniacs had got there hand on.
Rupert was trying to drive, but he had got himself stuck at top speed and was trying to get it unstuck, "come on ya zorgin' thing!"
He looked down for a moment and the hellhound took a sharp left and headed straight for a very angry Urgork, Rupert didn't see this because he was still trying to fix the controls.
"OI! stop dat!" urgork shouted.
The hellhound carried on.
"Heyz! y-" he shouted but dived to the right and the front of the hellhound just missed him.
Rupert looked up, "was somone shoutin'?" he called back to his boyz, "nah". Rupert shrugged and carried on towards something to burn.


----------



## Klomster

The speed freaks slammed into the second line, fiery death and ork lead filled the trenches and the carnage was immense.
And that was before the main mass of boys got there.

As a raging fireball, WazZgrog flung over the trench and kept going, truth be told, WazZgrog could'nt see where he was going and started to dissapear into the distance.

A few speed freaks looked puzzled at eachother but kept on fighting, their boss would get back soon.
And if he didn't, well, they were fighting so that was ok.


----------



## emporershand89

The Hellhound kept coming and Urgork dodged to the side as it rumbled past him and charged off into the distance. _Wwonda wot idiot wos driving dat fingy_ he thought, but then continued not walk back towards his battle lines. He was glad to see his Orks had made progresses and had taken all the trenches. The causalties were high though, for many a good Ork lay dead upon the field of battle for miels to see. 

It didn't matter though, for now a bigger problem was at hand, and that was the humies flying contraptions. It seemed that Urgorks boys couldn't push furhter because when they did, fighta-bombas and humie gunship would drop boom boom and blow them up. The battle had become a stalemate, the Orks humkered in the last trench section while the humans held a string of builds further up the field.

"HHmmmmmm, Is dinks dis be a good time for da Kopta boys, d'em maniacs." He turned around and grabbed the radio set, grining like a mad man.

"Oi bring out d'em Deff Kopta boys.........................................(I leave it to you GM)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer heard the insane egg beaters that were Kopters, and the howling scream that was jet fightas "what da Zork?" he truned and loooked up as he saw the Kopters and fightas dog fight the imperal airkraft, "we had dem fings??, Kool." he chuckled as he saw a fighter cut a valkary out of the sky wiht a long bust unfire.

"right den," he hitched up his mega armor (don't ask how) "lookz like i got ta kill dis tank my self, WWWWWAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!" 

with a bellow he ran forward, or rather ploded at a high speed in the mega armor heavy bolter round pinged off his armor and the tanks engines gunned forward the tank was going to run the boss over,, not if the boss had a fing to say about it and he did.

he dodged to the left at the last moment and stabbed his power klaw into the side of the tank, he was dragged along for a few seconds then he clambered on top "right din, time for me fevorit meal, canned hummie!" Ead Ammer drove the power klaw into the top of the tank ripping the hatch clean off. 

for a few stunned seconds the tank commander was confused by the sight of the green face looking at him, he was more supprised by the twin heavy shootas going though the top of the door and blazeing full auto into his face.

the bullets ripped into the tank and cut though a fuel line, that the muzzel flashs then cought a light.

the tank exploaded though Ead Ammer ten feet in the air he landed in a small creator of his own makeing. 

"DAT DA WAY ANY ONE ELSA? WAN A TRY ME!!"


----------



## Klomster

[OOC, i wonder, what is behind the battle lines? Since i'm doing a thing inspired from deff squadron when killboy dissapears into the horizon through the enemy lines  now i'm not as badass as killboy, but i do hope nothing too dangerous is behind it. Hopefully i can have an oppertunity to stop and turn back. Just remember, i can mostly do one speed, ultra fast and no turning.

Lovin this rpg BTW.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

(don't worry klomster, something dangerous is behind YOU!)

The Hellhound sped towards the second line, Rupert had taken over the inferno cannon and someone was playing rock music at full volume.

Rupert seriously doubted even the elite kreig troops had seen anything like this. by now some burna boyz had sprayed a firebolt on the tank's front followed by rude messages and bad spelling.

"Foward!" Rupert shouted as his driver, Mick, sped straight towards the trench. Rupert led the flame go straight into the Imperial guard, melting them and their defences.

The hellhound went straight past WazZgrog and into the trench.


----------



## Klomster

As the hellhound began going past WazZgrog, he let out a big.

"-'ELL NO!!!" And put the boost to max and left the hellhound in a cloud of dust.

Someone in the hellhound said.
"-Darn dat speed freak iz fast!"

And he was right, WazZgrog sped into the distance, soon going out of sight.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork had to beat the speed freak and the flame boy so he pulled out his own musical motivating. He called upon the Trukkinata, a massive trukk with speakers blaring heavy metal music.

Yes, this was a good day to fight, har, har, har


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker watched as almost all the orks were buried in trenches, artillery shells landing here and there, and planes on over-watch zooming though the sky. 

His boyz had made it to the basilisk compound and it was being guarded by a bunch of yellow bellied guardsmen with lasguns. Some heavy bolters also surveyed the area, the guard did not want this encampment to be taken. _To bad fo dem_ thought Sneeker.

His boyz found the most likely spots in which the heavy bolters would not be able to target them out. Thankfully by mork's doing the encampment was in a lightly covered area, bushes and a few trees scattered about, and slight hilly land which would be useful for an approach.

He waited for an appropriate time, and then signaled Patrick with his thoughts. The large ravener had silently burrowed under a one particular guardsmen taking a piss in a bush. With great speed Patrick burst from the ground, coiled around the man and dragged him screaming underground in an instant. Sneeker giggled as his plan unfolded and all around the encampments attention was focused on the horrifying noise and disappearance. 
Sneeker made the hand signal, which ignited the others around him to do the same, soon all 19 kommandos were making their approach. 

Sneeker knew the others would do fine, he himself made his way towards a heavy bolter emplacement, the two men were turned away. He crept over the sandbags, and drew his knives. 
From a few meters he heard a yell and a gurgle, his men had began. 
Sneeker easily dispatched the two guards, and looked around, the whole encampment had been overturned by the kommandos presence. Patrick had moved to another place and revealed its presence, killing three men in its wake. Sneeker laughed, but something caught his attention. A giant of a man walked among the frightened guardsmen, he reached one of the kommandos who was fighting six guardsmen single handily, and drew a crackling power sword, the poor kommando didn't stand a chance. 

"Oi ya git!" bellowed Sneeker towards the man. "I'm da un you 'ant, ya alf brained humie!". The man turned towards Sneeker, and drew a boltpistol. "Uh oh"

Sneeker dove behind the sandbags as bolt rounds missed his head by a few inches, the explosion of sand ripping through the cover. "So ya wanna fight dirty" mumbled Sneeker. He waited. The bolters stopped, then the large man yelled out something about an emperor, and as Sneeker looked up he saw him charging his position. Hehehe giggled Sneeker. 
He swiftly jumped over the barricade again, and looked at the man, who laughed at what he perceived as stupidity. The man was now only ten feet away.

Sneeker readied all his might and took hold of the heavy bolter in front of him, with surprising strength and speed he turned it as he picked it up, the man was now five feet away and his eyes bulged like a toad, a look across his face which Sneeker would not forget for years to come. HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH Sneeker laughed, unloading his lethal rounds upon the man. Heavy bolter shots rang throughout the encampment, putting such force upon the man that he was literally lifted from the ground, his innards exploding in a gory mess. All eyes were on the spectacle, and the guardsmen were on the edge of breaking. 

Match-head rose in glory, the only kommando out of the lot who wielded somehting other than knives or grenades. His flamer triumphantly raised at some of the basilisk ammo crates. With a slight push, flames erupted into the explosives, and they did what explosives do, explode! The large blast knocked all but Sneeker off his feet, Match-head himself was thrown, laughing mind you, a few dozen feet. 

HAHHAHAHAHAHAH Sneeker couldn't remember the last time he had this much fun. 

The guardsmen broke, some running and screaming for their lives. Sneeker promptly had six of his boyz, including Match-head and Charles go after the lot, so that they couldn't bring reinforcements.

The others he turned to, he let go of a few more giggles before ordering the boyz to start loading the basilisks in the best way they could. They were able to fully man four of the artillery pieces. And Sneeker had them fire upon the other artillery encampments one by one. Explosions of extreme magnitude went off in the not so far off distance, the men obviously hadn't realized in time that it was in fact their own encampment firing upon them.

After that buisness was taken care of, Sneeker looked back upon the battlefield, the ladz were still being pinned by the fliers, and he laughed as he saw a flaming bike streak off in some random direction away from the fight. He looked upon a trukk driving off trying to keep pace with some oddly decorated imperial guard tank which spurted flames, these three sights were moving to fast for the planes to target, which amused Sneeker. Then sudden insight hit him.

The basilisks cannons were positioned sky ward, and although Sneeker was unsure whether it would work, he ordered the artillery pieces to fire upon the sky. Ironically he hit a massive imperial plane, which crash landed in the distance in a great explosion. Unfortunately he also hit about four of the ork kopters which circled the battlefield. 
_Owell_ he thought. 

"FIRE MORE DEM SHOTZ BOYZ!" he yelled, and his boyz comlied, taking more and more potshots into the air.


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker watched as almost all the orks were buried in trenches, artillery shells landing here and there, and planes on over-watch zooming though the sky. 

His boyz had made it to the basilisk compound and it was being guarded by a bunch of yellow bellied guardsmen with lasguns. Some heavy bolters also surveyed the area, the guard did not want this encampment to be taken. _To bad fo dem_ thought Sneeker.

His boyz found the most likely spots in which the heavy bolters would not be able to target them out. Thankfully by mork's doing the encampment was in a lightly covered area, bushes and a few trees scattered about, and slight hilly land which would be useful for an approach.

He waited for an appropriate time, and then signaled Patrick with his thoughts. The large ravener had silently burrowed under a one particular guardsmen taking a piss in a bush. With great speed Patrick burst from the ground, coiled around the man and dragged him screaming underground in an instant. Sneeker giggled as his plan unfolded and all around the encampments attention was focused on the horrifying noise and disappearance. 
Sneeker made the hand signal, which ignited the others around him to do the same, soon all 19 kommandos were making their approach. 

Sneeker knew the others would do fine, he himself made his way towards a heavy bolter emplacement, the two men were turned away. He crept over the sandbags, and drew his knives. 
From a few meters he heard a yell and a gurgle, his men had began. 
Sneeker easily dispatched the two guards, and looked around, the whole encampment had been overturned by the kommandos presence. Patrick had moved to another place and revealed its presence, killing three men in its wake. Sneeker laughed, but something caught his attention. A giant of a man walked among the frightened guardsmen, he reached one of the kommandos who was fighting six guardsmen single handily, and drew a crackling power sword, the poor kommando didn't stand a chance. 

"Oi ya git!" bellowed Sneeker towards the man. "I'm da un you 'ant, ya alf brained humie!". The man turned towards Sneeker, and drew a boltpistol. "Uh oh"

Sneeker dove behind the sandbags as bolt rounds missed his head by a few inches, the explosion of sand ripping through the cover. "So ya wanna fight dirty" mumbled Sneeker. He waited. The bolters stopped, then the large man yelled out something about an emperor, and as Sneeker looked up he saw him charging his position. Hehehe giggled Sneeker. 
He swiftly jumped over the barricade again, and looked at the man, who laughed at what he perceived as stupidity. The man was now only ten feet away.

Sneeker readied all his might and took hold of the heavy bolter in front of him, with surprising strength and speed he turned it as he picked it up, the man was now five feet away and his eyes bulged like a toad, a look across his face which Sneeker would not forget for years to come. HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH Sneeker laughed, unloading his lethal rounds upon the man. Heavy bolter shots rang throughout the encampment, putting such force upon the man that he was literally lifted from the ground, his innards exploding in a gory mess. All eyes were on the spectacle, and the guardsmen were on the edge of breaking. 

Match-head rose in glory, the only kommando out of the lot who wielded somehting other than knives or grenades. His flamer triumphantly raised at some of the basilisk ammo crates. With a slight push, flames erupted into the explosives, and they did what explosives do, explode! The large blast knocked all but Sneeker off his feet, Match-head himself was thrown, laughing mind you, a few dozen feet. 

HAHHAHAHAHAHAH Sneeker couldn't remember the last time he had this much fun. 

The guardsmen broke, some running and screaming for their lives. Sneeker promptly had six of his boyz, including Match-head and Charles go after the lot, so that they couldn't bring reinforcements.

The others he turned to, he let go of a few more giggles before ordering the boyz to start loading the basilisks in the best way they could. They were able to fully man four of the artillery pieces. And Sneeker had them fire upon the other artillery encampments one by one. Explosions of extreme magnitude went off in the not so far off distance, the men obviously hadn't realized in time that it was in fact their own encampment firing upon them.

After that buisness was taken care of, Sneeker looked back upon the battlefield, the ladz were still being pinned by the fliers, and he laughed as he saw a flaming bike streak off in some random direction away from the fight. He looked upon a trukk driving off trying to keep pace with some oddly decorated imperial guard tank which spurted flames, these three sights were moving to fast for the planes to target, which amused Sneeker. Then sudden insight hit him.

The basilisks cannons were positioned sky ward, and although Sneeker was unsure whether it would work, he ordered the artillery pieces to fire upon the sky. Ironically he hit a massive imperial plane, which crash landed in the distance in a great explosion. Unfortunately he also hit about four of the ork kopters which circled the battlefield. 
_Owell_ he thought. 

"FIRE MORE DEM SHOTZ BOYZ!" he yelled, and his boyz comlied, taking more and more potshots into the air.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

With out the artlary the humans fall back the trenchs emptry before the orks and they will so give chase. its three miles to the hive world, how many goona make it?

Ead ammer plodded back to the main line of advance tossing a guard helmet up and down a smile on his fanged facade. 

"Boom! da batta wagon waz like, youz gonna die, but din i said, no ize anit and i den I jumpd on top din I put me shoota down its top and fired killen it right?" 

"right boss!" 

"good boy!" he said laughing at the crude hummer of orks.

he turned round a corner round a tree and saw the ork hoard in the combnation looting, rock and kill every one still alive after party.

"well seems i Missed some fun, O ell, HAY DATZ ME TANK!!" he poitned at the baneblade hulk dropping the gaurd helmet like a hot pottato.

ALL you have thee options run down the fleeing humans, or loot da trenchs for bitz, or fight (Seeing as the speed freakz, Burna boyz and Urgorks boyz spent the whole battle oneuping each other.)

Urgork Trukkinata, the massive trukk with speakers blaring heavy metal music, is blareing this heavy meatal music (even starts with waagghh!)






Sneeker you double posted the same thing, can you please fix it?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Forwardz!" Rupert shouted from the hatch of the hellhound, he was starting to fell more like a leader, he had his burna boyz, a tank and had found a commissar hat.

The hellhound rumbled over the abandonded trench and towards the third line, the guardsmen were fleeing for their lives.

When he had finished in this Waaagh! he would start his own, Waaaagh! Rupert, that would be cool.

As the inferno cannon let out a deadly jet of flame more guardsmen melted from the overwleming heat. Right now Rupert couldn't care less what the others were doing, WarzZog would zoom past his hellhound pretty soon and Urgork had turned into some sort of heavy metal fan.

"get me closer so iz cans use ma burna!


----------



## Klomster

The marauder bomber was in a steep run into oblivion, fire consuming it, it rocketed past the battlefield directly towards..... WazZgrog.

He saw the thing come, and knew, it was time.... time... for WAAAAGH!!!!

The marauder began plowing through the soft sand, skidding on its side towards WazZgrog who forced his bike into a U turn spewing sand like few other things before (All slow motion like)

The burning aircraft skidding towards him, there was only one thing left to do.... FULL SPEED! WAAAAAGH!!!

The flaming comet that was WazZgrog sped up towards the bomber, a chicken raze of insanity.
And with a thud, the speed freak was upon the bomber, and fllung into the air beyond.

A lightning interceptor on attack course towards the ork lines, you bet he was confused when a heavy thud on the back on his plane was heard.
WazZgrog was extremely lucky, the bike had jammed into the back of the interceptor, and he was able to hold on to the fuselage.

"-Dis fing is fazt!" WazZgrog happily realised, he needed it, and began his climb towards the cockpit.

The guardsmans scream when the green monster smashed into his cockpit was unforgettable, and WazZgrog quickly jammed himself into the controls.

"-Awright, fiddly stick, blinky buttons and sound bars." He ripped out a blaring warning siren, it was not important anyways.
WazZgrog grabbed the steering stick and went mental.

[OOC, you see an imperial fighter beeing hit by a flaming fireball, strangely similar to WazZgrog that then goes bananas, loops, piruettes and jumps. I'm a bit godmodding here but say if i cant keep it and i'll kill the fighter off later ]


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork stood on the Trukkinata as it rolled along with his charging horde, the heavy metal music was driving his Orks into a mad man state of mind; making them super Orks and driving them to excelled feats of Orkiness. 

they were quickly finishing off the humans as the Trukkinata came to a stop at the edge of the encampment. they had reached the otherside; and so quickly! Urgork thought for a moment, then decided it was better to follow the humies to find more humies for his master to prey upon.

"Afta d'em boys! Oi band, strike up da Death Metal song, har, har, har!!" His boys cheered, WWWAAAGGHHH!!! and rolled forward afteretreating humies, looking to crush them once and for all as the band played....................


----------



## Klomster

As Urgork lead his orks towards the trenches, an imperial fighter suddently changed its attack vector.

Odd, Urgork thought, imperial pilots don't normally go that close to the ground, and not upside down OH ZOG!!!

He ducked just in time not to be hit by the crazed fighter jet.
He was sure he had seen WazZgrog grinning madly and waving his hand.

That zoggin git!


----------



## emporershand89

Was that just WazZgrog he saw, he wouldn't be surprised. That idiot, always trying to outdo him. 

He had a plan though; but it would have to wait as the lead guitarist was shot dead in the head and fell from the Trukkinata. Urgork scrambled to the top, leaving his weapons in the bed of the trukk, and grabbed the guitar. He then started to wail like nuts, driivng the song to such a high frequency it drove his warriors into a WWWAAGGHHH!!! state of mind, and they surged forward and actually caught the fleeing humies.

Dinner time!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer lumbered over to the Trukk, some one was in for a ead bashen, the party could be heard over three miles away!

Ead Ammer climbed into the shot gun seat, he turned to face the sleeping Grabnutz.

He learned over grabbed on of Grabnutz front fangs, and ripped it out of his jaw.

"OOOWW!! now ya gonna get it!" he turned, and saw the face of his boss. 

"Ead Ammer, O I mean I,,err,,

"ZOG IT! start dizz scrap eap and git me ta dat party, day may be aven fun, but wez got a waaggh to run ear!" 

"right boss!" the trukk started with a wrench a clutch grinding to life and it started to push toword the party.

(I am enjoying this party/ Waggh. but we have a plot to move on, enjoy it for a few more posts then we got work to do.)


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Yeah, i know, this is wild, but I love how involved we have gotten  )

Urgork was wailing away, screaming at the top of his lungs and shouting obscenities into the air as the Trukkinata continued forth through the slaughter it had rought upon the humies. He was thoroughly enjoying it.

Suddenly he noticed the boss's trukk heading towards them really fast, and that could only mean one thing.

"Ah, og it," he said and handed the guitar off to some Ork, who started to play some really bad metal. Urgork waited for the trukk to catch up, and his boss to bitch him out


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog as a bit confused of the control scheme of this craft.

He tried again to press the deploy missiles button.
(Leaning forward while doing so resulting in him pushing the control stick)

AND BY ZOGGIN MORK! The craft goes down. Very unpractical.
And this blinky screen telling him its out of rockits, what a weedy excuse for not shooting rockits.

With a lurch he shot past an imperial fighter about 2 metres from his snout, probably giving him a heart attack and then manically shooting at another craft.

He even hit and sent the other lightning smoking towards the horizon.
This was alot of fun!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

The Trukk pulled up to to the Trukkinata and screeched to a stop Ead ammer got out the whole trukk crecking.

"Urgork,, Ow dare ya bring da Trukkinata up with out me? ya know I need ta do me solo when we bring dat fing out!" 

"ya boss." Urgork said 

"git in da trukk we puzhed da hummies back and we can git close to da humie big city, anit seen dat fing since we got ta diss hell ole." he looked around "ya seen WazZgrog?"


----------



## emporershand89

"Na boss, was wondaring where 'e and da boys went. Is 'asn't seen Rupert and da other gits either boss. Though ya otta tell d'em wot ta do, ya know?(hint, give out update for all players  )" Urgork jumped in the back of the boss's trukk and waited for things to play out.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

"Na boss, was wondaring where 'e and da boys went. Is 'asn't seen Rupert and da other gits either boss. Though ya otta tell d'em wot ta do, ya know?" 

"maybe I will" Ead Ammer said back.


Ruppert your chaseing the humans when your hell hound crests a Hill and before you lays a long gentle descent to the hive world proper a towering constuct of spires jutting into the sky, and of lots of thing to burn. do you go down and chase the humans, or rejoin the rest of the Waaggh/pubcrawl? (once you make your choice i PM you.

Sneeker you out of shells for the gun now the Kommands split off looking for stuff to kill, do you join them or do you go back to the waaggh.

WazZgrog your stolen lighting is now being chased by the two other lightings you buzzed (one of them is smokeing) dog fight, or just crash, you choice.

"you like dat Urgork?" 

"sure boss but one question, wots a PM?"

"Shut ya gob!" Ead Ammer said and got into the shot gun seat, he pointed ahead for grabnutz "Drive." the Trukk ground forword gear box crunching."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

(OOC: Rupert doesn't need to be told what to do!)

The hellhound rumbled after a group of humans running from the trench line, Rupert was standing out the top hatch with his own burna.A jet of flame shot from the inferno cannon and sent down the slowest humans screaming in agony.

"Um boss, shouldant we be goin back to da waaaagh?" one of his burna boyz asked, "nah! wez gotta burn it all!" Rupert shouted.
the hellhound came over the crest of a hill and the boyz had a glorious sight to behold, a fully populated hive city!

"Look at dat!" someone shouted, "com onz! wat we waitin for?" Rupert shouted, "lets Burn it!!!" the orks cheered in joy.

"hold onz" said one slightly-smarter ork, "wez can't just drive into itz, thay hav big guns un stuff" He had a point, they couldn't just drive in the the city with all guns blazing, they needed to be cunning
Rupert thought he was quite cunning and suddenly an idea popped into his head.
"turn da music off, get rid of da letters on da side and keep outta sight! i hav a plan!"


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was having a blast when two humie fightaz suddently started to follow him, guns blazing the ork controlled lightning took a glancing hit on a wing and smoke puffed out.

"-I'z gonna getz ya!" WazZgrog yelled and made a spectacular U turn, combined with a loop and was in a perfect attack vector to annihilate one of the fighters.

"-Har har har, now tazte me rockitz!" He said and pushed the button (resulting in him pushing the control stick.)

"-ZOGGIN MORK!!"
WazZgrog went into a terminal dive and the lightning pilots were very confused.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer grabbed Grabnutz to stop the trukk. 

he looked up at the firy commet comeing from the heavens. "please zogen tell me dat aint WazZgrog." he said as he watched the fighter do a wild manuver spin round to destroy a second imperal fighter, only to go into a wild dive stragith down. it lveled off at teh last second so its 180 degree hug with the ground became a 45 degree skip off it. 

"Yup datz WazZgrog." Ead Ammer said as he watched

the flameing fireball skimmed off the earth once, twice the hit if for a third time with a screech of twisted steel it ground agaunst the earth laveing a creater of scorched earth, twisted metal, and manical laughter. spining as skidded the plan final came to a stop less then five feet from Ead Ammer.

he walked over to the fighter and tapped on the cockpits glass canope, were WazZgrog had not broken it getting in, to awaken the stunned ork with in.

"If ya wanted ta be a fly boy ya just add ta ask, now wake up ya grot faced squig squezer, we got ta find a way in dat city."


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork was bored, not impressed with WazZgrog, and thus decided to take a nap till they reached the humie city.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog could see small squigs with wings chasing eachother in a circle.

Then the boss woke him up.

"-Right boss...." WazZgrog uttered and hobbled over to his bike, dragging it loose from his downed fighter.

He was already thinking of how he could rebuild his bike into a fightabomma.

All the ideas were horribly bad so far, but he would figure something out.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead ammer scoffed as WazZgrog put the bike in the back of the trukk "dats good," he climbed into the shot gun seat of the trukk as WazZgrog got in the back. "drive," Ead Ammer said to Grabnutz who started the trukk and it pushed toword the old imperal guard artlary guns, now swarming with lootas, "now we just need ta get ta Sneeker and Ruppert, asumeing dat zoggen idjet has not done somthign stupid." 

(thats your cue!opcorn


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

An imperial hellhound rolled up the gates of the hive city, it jerked a little bit, the guard guessed whoever was driving it must be new.
"halt!" the guard shouted and the hellhound stopped.
"open up"
A strange looking commissar appeared out of the top hatch, his face mostly covered by his cap and his coat didn't fit him.
"who are you?" the guard asked.

The commissar opened his mouth inside were rows of sharp teeth, the guard peered to look inside...
"Iz is da commissar, commissar..." then looked down at his hand "Yur-, Yurgourk...Yurgok! Yes, iz da commissar Yurgok" he said.
The guard wasn't convinced, "shouldn't you guys be at the defence line?" he asked.
"no, wez are..." then looked down at his hand again "refeuling and getting more burnie stuff for da big burna thingy"
The guard blinked "you mean your out of gas?" he asked the odd looking commissar who was starting to freak him out.
"yes! dats it!"
"well can I see your Identity card?"
"da wat?"
"your identity card, can i see it?"
The commissar peered at his hand again, the guard noticed there was some mis-spelt writing on his hand but he couldn't make out what it was...
"Iz don't hav it here"
"I can't let you in"
The commissar seemed to snarl and reached into the hatch, his hand came up with some sort of pistol, on the side of it was a very badly drawn aquilla.
"Iz is da commissar! Iz da boss!"
the guard took a step back, "ok, I'll let you in"
The commissar put the pistol away and said "dats good"
The metal gate began to open and the hellhound rolled through the opening, there seemed to be laughing coming from the inside. The guard turned away and looked into the distance.

"that was wierd"


----------



## Klomster

[OOC, Wut, that plan worked ]

WazZgrog sitting in the back of a slow boring battlwagon quickly fell asleep.

Looking like he would snore (snoar, snoor... how do i spell it?) like the tank was shaking, he was surprisingly silent, for a sleeping ork that is.


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Karak, wouldn't the guy realise he wasn't human. I mean i love it, but it's alittle unrealistic)

Urgork dreamed of massive explosions and hordes of humies that plagued him like a swarm. He slaughtered them all; it was a good dream.

suddenly he woke up at the clang of something heavy landing next to him. Opening one eye he saw it was a bike, probably the speed freaks. Urgork didn't care, and simply went back to sleep


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker pretty much allowed the other boyz to muck about for the next hour or so.

He woke up to th sound of rumbling, the trukk, probably with the boss, was approaching their position. 

Sneeker called out to the ladz to stop "mukin bout" and walked over towards the front of the encampment. 

The trukk pulled up comfortingly close to Sneeker, it reeked of burning, explosive residue, and fart.
"Oi boss, elcome to da kommando hidy-hole!" Sneekers burna-kommando yelled over his shoulder, the bosses massive frame rumbled off the trukk.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork awoke to the smell of burning promethium, and looked about expecting to see more of those hated burna boys. Instead he saw nothing, expcept a bunch of kommando's talking to the boss. _Must be sneeka and 'is gang _he thought, and looked around for anything interesting other than these stinking creepers. 

Suddenly a glint caught his eye for a moment off towards the direction of the humie city, but that second was all it took. Urgork grabbed a pair of sighty eues and pered across the horion. What he saw made him eager, a humie convoy loaded with some type of massive guns covered by tarp, and big crates dripping with bullets. 

"Boss, boss, hahahahaha, d'ers a humie munitions train ova d'ar. qucik let git da bastards!! com'on boss, lets go, go, go!!" Urgork was hoping with made joy he was shaking the trukk. Someone was gonna take notice


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

(sorry would have posted this morning but school,,)

"Oi boss, elcome to da kommando hidy-hole!" Sneekers burna-kommando yelled over his shoulder, the bosses massive frame rumbled off the trukk. 

"Nice, nice, like da gunz, we can use does fings, right den, da gangz all ere now," he said as the orks got around him "right den az ya know dat hummie city iz all datz left, we gotta, yes Urgork we see ya, you can go to the bathroom now, now din, " he pointed at the city in question visable from there location "any ideaz, i waz fink a big bomma or,, for the love of gork what is it Urgork?!?"

"humie convoy boss! commen dis way!" 

"wot?! O dat good, day fink they can win can?" he chuclked and turned around "Urgork go back ta daTrukkinata git dim rokker boyz ta come over ere and give dem hummies a real stompen, WazZgrog git dat lump Dorky and repair dat bike of yourz, and go back ta da camp dayz likely moven it now, Sneeker, were da ell is Ruppert?"

his burny Kommando spoke up "saw a hummie burny tank dat da brna boy looted go into da city." 

"I don't know if i should praise em, or kick hiz ass till it comes out his mouth!" Sneeker go in dat damn city and join up with dat injut, take da Kommandos with ya NOW MOVE BOYZ WE GO HUMMIES TA CRUSH!"

(I was going to give ya guyz a break, but blame Urgork!)
Urgork go back to the party but they don't want to move, start bashen heads to get them out of there partying and rocking. feel free to start a fight and kill orks.

WazZgrogDorkys Borky is going to work on your bike, no fighta for you!:sarcastichand: repair it and feel free to add to it (though if you wish to add to it float it by me vie PM first)

Sneeker you have two ways into the hive a sewer system bluff your way though the gate (Ruppert proved the guards are idots should be hard for a Kommando)

Ruppert your following a Chimira, when you take a left instead of a right and get lost, you wind up in "Bad" side of town ith no humans in site, the citzens scared off by the hell hound, how you get there up to you, get lost (Litteraly ) then were either pm you or update.


----------



## emporershand89

"Uhu, right away boss," Urgork jumped with glee and grabbed a nearbye speed freak and had him drive him back to where the Trukkinata and da boys was still prtying. They were having a jolly good Orky time, killing humies, stringing them up, and playing heavy metal music. 

"Um, scuse me gents, ya need ta go ta w'ere da boss needs ya, NOW!!!" The Orks didn't seem to care and carried on with their galavanting and mass mrudering. Frustrated, Urgork grabbed his big shoota and hopped onto the back of the Trukkinata. Calmly and collectively he walked over to the lead singer/guitarist and shot him in da head. The body crumpled down and onto the ground, the head a blood mess.

"Ok, Is tried ta be nice, but now dat is sailed. Yous gonna get ya asses ofa d'ere now or I starts shooting more o'ya." The Orks didn't need a second warning, and they hopped a mighty WWWAAAGGHHH!!!! and started off towards where the humie convoy was heading.

_Hhehe, dis is gonna be fun _thought Urgork, more intent on blowing stuff up than on taking anything for himself.


----------



## Klomster

"-....WazZgrog git dat lump Dorky and repair dat bike of yourz...." With those words Ead 'Ammer kicked WazZgrog, with a heavy grunt he awoke.

He barely heard what else the boss rambled about but got to work on his bike.
Dorky was helping out.
"-Fink ya' can make it fly?" WazZgrog hopefilled asked Dorky.
Dorky just stared at WazZgrog and said.
"-NO..... ja 'idjit, i aint got no hovva bitz!" The meks harsh words hurt WazZgrog a bit, but quickly got to the business of repairing his bike.
It wasn't really that bad a damage if you had a welding torch, and some pipe.

After a short while, WazZgrog was done and jumped out the rear of the battlewagon.

[OOC, which camp whall i return too? And if it was not obvious i had the bike with me hen i jumped, just to make sure ]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Semi update,*

Ead Ammer trudged over "good WazZgrog get ya speed freakz up en runnen and then give dem hummies some fighten!" 

the ground shoock and the sound of pulseing noise echoed around the whole waaggh came over the hill. 

"da boyz are ready boss." 

"I like it! give em dem hummies orks ness!"

"wot will ya do? Urgork asked

"git da Trukkinata!!" he yelled as he trundged back to the mobile stage.

Urgork&WazZgrog you both going to attack the human convoy, WazZgrog with his biker boyz, Urgork with his shoota/slugga boyz, who ever posts first starts the fight, the Convoy consits of in this order,,
Lemen Russ conquer, three Chimera with guards men, 2 Chimera with heavy weapon team, 2 Enclosed Basilikes acting as assult guns followed Chimera with the command squad. 


(note Urgork I looked at you profile, you said you had AT grenades, yet you have yet to use them, did you forget abou them your self?)

Sneeker&Rupert, keep going were we left off.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Follow dat humie tank" Rupert said to mick, his driver. "Ok boss" he said and the Hellhound took a turn after the chimera infront of them. "so wats da plan?" one of the burna boyz asked, "all da humie soldiers will be outside fightin' da Waaagh! meanin' dis should be easy" Rupert replied. The other orks nodded in agreement. One smaller ork piped up "still can't think dat humie fell for da plan" Rupert laughed "It was da slugga dat did it!" and all the other orks laughed out loud.
Rupert turned back to see where they were heading; only to find they were in a strange place with no one around. "wat happened to da humie tank?" Rupert asked, Mick shrugged "lost it" Rupert clenched his fist in rage "how da zorg did ya loose it? IT WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF YA!"
Mick just shrugged and carried on driving, Rupert sighed.

"where are we?" one burna boy asked
"how da zorg do i know?"
"well you are da boss"
"Mick is da driver"
"why is he driven' anyway? we all know dat Mick has is da squig-brain round 'ere"
Mick shrugged.

That was enough for Rupert, he needed something to burn, "ok stop da hellhound!" he shouted and Mick hit the brakes; sending everyone forward. "get out and get ya burnas ready, but you two and mick stay in da hellhound and get da really big burna workin" The orks grabbed the burnas made their way out of the hellhound.
"lets find somein' to burn!"

(OOC: Gm, on your command Rupert will torch the place)


----------



## Klomster

Before 'Ead Ammer even finished his orders WazZgrog was off.

"-YEEEHAAAAAWW!!!" He rooared and quickly found the other speed freaks and biker boyz picking their noses and doing wheelies and donuts. (Not the cake, the motorsport trick)

"-WAAAAAGH!!!" WazZgrog rooared while doing a massive wheelie and turning around letting loose with his booster igniting the sand below.

The other got the drift within seconds and joined in on the attack, massive darkened dustclouds filled with sand and exhausts and bullets darkened their advance.

With a massive jump WazZgrog was plunged into the middle of the imperial line of vehicles, followed by the far less impressive other speed freaks who instantly plunged the imperial line into chaos.

They didn't really do much and orks were dying in droves, but it had gone real fast, that's for sure.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork grinned meniacally as his trukk arym converged on the convy itself in the distance. Via radio the boss had instructed him to crush it and take what reamined of the ammo for themselves. Truely his trust in his might Lord was well placed, for only such a great Orky leader would allow his men to take whatever they wanted.

As they appraoched he could see that the stupid WazZgrog had alreayd gone ahead and had taken the liberty to attack the convoy and engage the enemy. This was perfet, for those dumb speed freaks would draw the enemies attention while his plan took place.

As the convoy rolled on they headed towards a fork in the road the lead tank suddenly exploded as it hit a buried land mine in the middle of the road. The convoy slowed down, the faster humie vehicles taking to the rear to repelled the speed freaks who were killing and being killed in droves. Another vehicles exploded from another mine, and suddenly the ground around the fork expldoed and hidden Kommandoes jumped up and ontop the enemy vehicles; using Rokkits and mines to destroy them. 

For his part Urgork launched himself off the trukk towards the closes supply trukk and landed hard. A humie on the platform fired at him, but it bounced off his armored and Urgork swatted him away.

Urgork watched as his boys took what the speed freaks had been fighting for and started to kill the humies and rive the trukks themselves.

" Yo WazZgrog, take dat ya stupid git, har, har, har. I outsmartad ya!"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer lumbered back to the Trukkinata

the Rokker boyz were there gitin there "axes" (Babama chich) ead Ammer walked up the stairs on the back the whole vehical leaned back as the shocks(as orks make them) were put under serious stress.

"Look alive boyz, da boss iz read ta rock!" Ead Ammmer yelled.


----------



## oblivion8

Apparently Urgork had commissioned most of the kommandos behind Sneeker's back, but it was alright, he wouldn't need much to capture the halfwit burna boy. 

He, Charles and Match-ead set off towards the city area taking a wide berth of the convoy which was about to be ambushed by urgorks boyz and the speed freaks. 

Sneeker inspected the gate as they got closer and an ingenious plan started to develop within his little ork brain (larger then most orks mind you).

---

The guardsmen frowned. He had been scolded by his superior officer for letting in an unregistered tank. He had explained to his officer that a commissar threatened him with death if he was not permitted entrance, but his officer didn't really care much for his excuses. 
Then something came into the gate areas view. a group of maybe 3 figures were carrying something above their heads, it was.... no it couldn't be...

The guardsmen was astonished as 3 large men came up to the city entrance with none other then a large Tyranid specimen above their heads.
It dangled loosely from their hands, and it looked quite large from his perspective, he was surprised that 3 men were even able to pick it up.

"Good afternoon" one of the men hollered up. "We require your assistance in opening this gate." 

"On whose authority are you outside city walls" the guardsmen called back.

"We were asked to go out and inspect a possible infestation over by the hills" the figure stated. "With the emperor by our feet we made haste to find this large beast dead, the ummmm... commander asked us to bring it back for inspection."

The voice wasn't ork that was for sure, he thought that strange commissar sounded more ork then this chap. "Alllllright then, but don't alert anyone with the hideous tyranid." called down the guardsmen _there was no way an ork was clever enough to pull something like this off._

Sneeker giggled. "guess dat tupid voice of urs worked carles!" exclaimed Sneeker. 
"I told you boss, this has helped me infiltrate many places" smiled Charles.

The 3 orks made their way inside, and allowed Patrick to burrow once they were out of sight. Their heads and bodies were wrapped in cloth to avert any glancing suspicions, but they quickly made their way to the place all three of them felt safest. The shadows.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog was an expert at te he tactic.... drive around like a maniac and shoot.

And truly, no other speed freak rivaled him on this planet on that matter.

Over his joyous rooars and laughs, he heard Urgork yell something for him.

" Yo WazZgrog, take dat ya stupid git, har, har, har. I outsmartad ya!" It was.

WazZgrog made a huge slide, stopped in front of Urgorks vehicle and stood up and spanked his own ass hard.

"-Outsmart dat! Har har har, WAAAAGH!!!" And with the strictly inapropriate gesture and no-witted comment, WazZgrog drove off into the fight again, planlessly shooting and hitting thing with his bent pipe.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

Ruppert: well, I PM you want to do, but i put it down here again:burn the slum down, but as you do the resident gangsters, pushed into a corner will respond, there be suprsied as all hell but theres lots of them no heavy weapons so there just going try and glue a shape charge to the side of the tank.

Sneeker: you look around, wondering were to start when you see the smoke from Ruppert burning everything in a five mile radius around him, there he is.

Urgork: "ITS MINE!" you turn from you victroy over the armored convoy to find you boyz are fighting each other over the spoils of the victroy. do you leg boyz be boyz or lay down da law (such as orks work it)

WazZgrog: that git Urgork got the convoy, while his boyz fight get some of the trukks for da speed freakz!!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"alright boyz, torch da place!" Rupert shouted
With a roar of joy the burna boy squeezed the triggers on their burnas and the nearest home erupted in flames.
The hellhound only contained a few orks to drive it and fire the inferno cannon, while the rest of the orks and Rupert were doing what they did best.
Screams came from inside the homes as the citizens tried to escape the quickly growing inferno, one man came screaming through the flames and fell to the floor in a burnt heap.
The slums began to come alive, people were trying to escape the ork's fiery rampage while others faced the orks with some small firearms and crude weapons. The residant gangers charged the orks but it was all for nothing, the ork's Burnas soon put them down.

Within the carnage their stood Rupert himself, on top of a pile of rubbish cheering and shouting in joy, His own bigga Burna was claiming the most kills.

A group of unarmed people came out a large slum, the Hellhound turned on its tracks and went after them. the humans tried to flee but then the inferno cannon unleashed a wave of fire upon them.
More residant gangers were emerging, now their were hundreds of them. they surged straight after the hellhound, a few seemed to have some sort of crude explosive.
"Kill da humies!" Rupert screamed and pumped even more flame out of his bigga burna.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork was having blast , gathering as much shooty stuff as he could fit into his massive shoota. He clipped each bullet into the drum and added some of the colorful rounds, whatever they were, into the second drum. He put all blues into he third and the fourth he filled up with big bullets. He was having a blast, and so were his boys as they ran too and for collecting ammo and shooting/blowing some of it off. Urgork didn't care, they were Orks and it was only right and proper an Ork should celebrate this victory.

It was then that he got a nasty idea, and idea that only an Ork of his smartness would get.

"Boyz, iz sayz we'z take dis last trukk 'ere and smash it inta da humie gate. Da boss will love da fireworks, so get ta work making dis thang a bomb, har, har, har." Urgork sat back and watched as his boyz grumbled but started to obey his orders.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead ammer walked up "wots dis about a bomb?"

Urgork started "were you come from?" 

"Iz da boss, i can be were i want." 

"But ya were yards beinds us?"

Ead ammer srugged

"blame *G*ork and *M*ork, now about dis bomb, I like it! we blow dem gates open and get dis Waggh in dat city, git da boyz in dis, use a hummie trukk, I get WozZgob in on da plan and wez git dat city open like a can of grot!" 

Ead Ammer lumbered off.


----------



## emporershand89

"Har, har, har, sounds like a plan boss, just gives me a secondz 'ere." Urgork turned and got the boyz to workon the new bomb


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"aye WazZgrog!" Ead ammer yelled at the speeding blur that was WazZgrog, he pulled in a skidding stop spaying gravel all over Ead Ammer.

"ya boss?" 

"I'z need ya ta find me da maddest speed freak ya got." 

"why boss?" I'z need em ta drive a hummie trukk full of burny bombz inta da gate and din set da bomb off blow en it wide open for da boyz." 

"but i," 

Ead Ammer almost slaped him self "ya want ta steal one of da boyz new waggons?" 

"ya but,," 

"but notfing, git dat boy or youz be driven dat trukk."

(room for reply)


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork snickered as he heard nwhat the boss had forced WazZgrog to do. Sacrificing a boy for the expressed purpose of the boss's pleasure was a riot, and it served WazZgrog right. Finally he could gloat permeanatly in his face, oh Urgork was going to enjoy this.

He felt klank on his armor and turned to find a gretchin trying to get his attention, pointing back at the bomb trukk. It was ready, all decked out with ammo and red paint, it woiuld surely make quite a sight. 

"Oi boss, da trukks ready, har, har, har." Urgork waited for a reply, and what would soon become a moment not long forgotten.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog felt a bit sad.

I mean, the boss ordered him to get the maddest speed freak he got for a suicide mission.
But the maddest speed freak he knew was.... WazZgrog.

"-But boss, aint dat a bit harsh on me..." WazZgrog stuttered.

"-Wot?"

"-Iz mean, da maddest speed freak me got is WazZgrog, and iz just started 'avin fun..." He almost sulked.

Ead Ammer facepalmed.

"-I meanz, youz da boss, i'll do it if ya zay so, but......" With puppy eyes no ork before him has been able to pull off he looked upon the warboss.

Ead Ammer could not believe what he was hearing and would facepalm again if it wasn't for the fact that was already at it.

[OOC, sorry for not posting, not been at the computer for a few days.]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"No I,,,Zog it, if ya want ta go dat ya own idocy." He turned to Urgork. "ya got dat bomb ready yet? I want ta watch dat fing go boom!"


----------



## emporershand89

"Yes, Boss, let dat speed freak go suicidal, mahaps he go kaboom too, har, har, har." Urgork had the Orks bring the bomb trukk to WazZgrog, and Urogrk laughed with glee as he watched him drive off to what was most certainly his doom.

It wouldn't be hard to compete with a dead Ork, hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog sat down in the bomb with wheels, for that is what it was.

With a tear going down his cheek he got into gear with a massive crunch.

He looked again, Ead Ammer looked away for he couldn't stand those eyes on an ork.
Then suddently WazZgrog shone up, he didn't have to do it, he had forgotten an important fact!

He made a fast U-turn almost running over Urgork and Ead Ammer.
Did a burnout and covered both with dirt and went for the speed freaks in all haste.

There he found Glork, an ork with a perfect personality for this job.
Glork had disttinctively protruding teef, a smug face and differently sized eyes, he looked very dumb to say the least.

With a long skid WazZgrog stopped in front of Glork and jumped off, and spoke to the ork.

"-Oh... huh huh.... hi boss!" Glork let out.
"-Oi, Glork, i have a really important message for ya." WazZgrog told the drooling ork.
"-Ya boss, wut's important anywayz?...." Glork responded, WazZgrog was strangely hypnoticed by a string of drool running from Glorks mouth, but snapped out of it.

"-Urrg, zog dat, Dorky said youd nevva dare to play chickin wiv dis truck ére."
"-Huh? E said dat? I'z da orkiest ork around, i dare anyfing!" Glork said pounding his chest, he looked earnestly stupid and the speed freaks knew that he was probably to dumb to feel fear.
"-Right, dis iz da dare, yoz gonna take dat trukk, and chickin race........ dat hive!" The other speed freakz just stared at him in awe, none would be so stupid, not even Glork.
"-So.... i'z gonna chickin race dat hive over dere? Wiv dis trukk ere?" WazZgrog nodded.
"-Yoz fink me is dumb?" Glorks answer was expected, WazZgrog countered with.
"-Yeh, i did fink yo are a bit dumb...." WazZgrog prepared to do it himself.
"-Bu i'z gonna prove to ya, i'z not dumb, so me'z gonna chickin race dat hive so good, he'z gonna jump his undies!" Glorks answer was unexpected and before anyone had reacted properly he was in the trukk and going for it.

What a nutter.


----------



## oblivion8

Sneeker led his boyz towards the smoke and ruble. It appeared a large mob of humans were surrounding Ruperts boyz. _Always gettin in ta da trubble_ thought Sneeker with a sigh. 
"Right boyz we gotta cleer dat mob o' humies b'fore dey tere up Rupert's boyz" 
The other two orks nodded and started at a jog towards the growing fight, keeping to the shadows of course.

For use in a later message:
Just as Sneeker started to smell the odor of burning men, something quite strange happened. The large gate to the hive city curved in quite deep, as if something just tried to force its way through the metal plates. "wat da...?" Sneeker exclaimed. 

Then the trukk exploaded. Sneeker dived behind a few crates as the entire middle of the city's walls seemed to implode inwards. The trukk had obviously had more explosives then intended and the sight was not unlike a titan detonating its nuclear core. Rubble rained from the skies, large ten foot metal re-bars landed and impaled various people. The wooded interior shattered like shrapnel killing citizens and soldiers in the hundreds if not more. Ruperts boyz, and the gangsters alike were being pelted with extremely large debris.

Sneeker, Charles and Match-head turned and stared, jaws dropped.
It was truly like a Van Goh to an ork

"wow..." sneeker mumbled.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Update*

Ead Ammer watched the human Trukk, with its mad ork driver, still thought to be WazZgob (Ead Ammer was still turned when he got Glork) he mucnched some some poped squig corn next to Urgork.

"Diz be great!" Urgork asked

Ead Ammer laughed around a mouth of squig "anint dat da truth i came for da bomb comma blow ya self ta gork!!!" Ead ammer yelled at the trukk moveing toword the gates.

"go WazZgob blew ya guts agasint the wall for da Waagghh!" 

"Come on! if ya do it in under 25 seconds I win 40 teef!"


"hay boss wot ya talken bout?" 

Ead ammer spun around, "wazZgob?!? but din?" he turne back to the trukk "woz driven?" 

"Glork." 

"Glork? the ork who gave me dirven lessons?" Ead Ammer said (remeber the village driveing)

"yup.' 

"O-K, so ow much ya hear?" 

"da hole fing." WazZgob said.

"zog it."

all: things are getting heavy and victroy is in sight, why is the sky glowing?

WazZgob: Glorks your ork, you can have the honer of RP him (if you don't want to just PM and i will do it). so what do you make of you boss and Urgork mocking you behind you?"

Urgork the boyz are itchen for a fight, thats good but WazZgobs not going to blow up, thats bad. once the gate blows (Either when I do it or Klomster) move the waagh forword toword them (you don't get to them yet though)

Ruppert now imperal guardsmen show up woundering what the hell is going on? You see a platoon commander, trying to order you over the (anooying) radio. Burn him or crush him?" (o and teh whole platoon shooting at you when you start moveing.

Sneeker (Sorry did not see you last post) your still looking the the blown in gate when the gangsters/guardsmen notice you and start randomly sprayin gyou with gun fire. there fifty of them no heavy weapons, either join the safty of Ruppert (thats oxymoron) flame tank or run back to the waaghh (notice, please change you line about the gate being blown, not quite ready for that yet)


----------



## Klomster

"-An itz WazZgrog, not wazZgob. Uge diffrenz." WazZgrog informed the bigger orks, Ead Ammer couldn't be less caring, Urgork still a bit annoyed that his seemingly arch-rival didn't blow himself to bits.
"-Just me whoz notizin da sky?" WazZgrog said pointing towards it.

(OOC, ok stuff has happened, and i will kill the poor sod.)

Glork was speeding towards the huge hive, the trukk was spewing flames and debris as defense turrets fired upon it.
Battlecannon shell one after another missed the speedin trukk which swerved from side to side, showered in dirty sand from the blasts.

Glork was doing a fine job, and WazZgrog respected the poor stupid ork... at all apart from his entire life, first thing the other orks respect him for is when he kills himself, ironic....... or perhaps just stupid.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"Zogg it," Ead ammer turned to WazZgrob "ya could't find a fasta boy?" grumbling Ead Ammer took a small bag of teeth out of a hidden pocket and tossed it to Urgork, he won that bet about how fast the dirver would end up dieing.


----------



## Klomster

"-No...." WazZgrog lied, looking in the air ignoring the fact that he's standing next to the boss.

The Trukk came out of view, and a large blast was seen outside the hive after a large defense turret had fired.

The onlooking orks was dissapointed.
All this anticipation and betting and he died? What kind of ork had WazZgrog gotten himself really?

"-Oh, looks like e' didn't makez itz " WazZgrog nervously let out, the two bosses looking at him angrily.

"-'Dis sum kind of joke?" Ead Ammer raged as he picked up the significantly smaller WazZgrog, Urgork was smiling broadly seeing his rival WazZgrog in the browns for once.

"-....NO BOSS!! Zertantly notz!" WazZgrog made sure.

"-Don't ya be messin wiv me yer puny runt, i'z gonna rip...." Ead Ammer never got to fnish that sentence when an earth-shattering explosion suddently erupted from the hive.

The entire battlefield was turned bright, stormlike winds blowing from the blast and a fireball almost as tall as half the hive (which was very big) was seen expanding upwards from the now invisible gate of the hive city.

The blast triggered a massive earthquake that made Ead Ammer drop WazZgrog and Urgork loose his footing (having a bionik leg an all  )

The blast was truly massive, an exploding plasma reactor could rarely have done better and when the fireball rose enough for the gate to be seen, there was no gate.....

In fact, there was no south east wing 4, an entire section of the hive had been blown away. Several hundred metres of steel and plasticrete had been oblitherated and collapsed.

The hole in the side of the hive smoking and burning.

The orks cheered at their fellow orks success, and WazZgrog was quickly forgotten.
And he quickly sneaked off to his bike.

[OOC, I'm fully aware of how effingly big a hive is, so note that "an entire section" is only like 1 tenth or one twentieth of the actual hive, still a big hole though.]


----------



## oblivion8

Ill just use my previous post xD

Just as Sneeker started to smell the odor of burning men, something quite strange happened. The large gate to the hive city curved in quite deep, as if something just tried to force its way through the metal plates. "wat da...?" Sneeker exclaimed.

Then the trukk exploaded. Sneeker dived behind a few crates as the entire middle of the city's walls seemed to implode inwards. The trukk had obviously had more explosives then intended and the sight was not unlike a titan detonating its nuclear core. Rubble rained from the skies, large ten foot metal re-bars landed and impaled various people. The wooded interior shattered like shrapnel killing citizens and soldiers in the hundreds if not more. Ruperts boyz, and the gangsters alike were being pelted with extremely large debris.

Sneeker, Charles and Match-head turned and stared, jaws dropped.
It was truly like a Van Goh to an ork

"wow..." sneeker mumbled.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

"wow, just, :shok:, wow." Ead ammer spoke to Urgork, "ya use da glowy powder?" (uraniume) "I like dat, is, good," Ead ammer was speech less. then he shock his head. 

"right den, time ta git goen." Ead Ammer took some deep breaths 

"rigth den! WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!" and the orks started to advance toword the massive hole.

(plot twist incomeing, ETA two posts)


----------



## Klomster

"-Hehe, dey's forgot abart me." WazZgrog sneakily acknowledged and started driving towards the city.

On the left flank, would'nt want boss remembering about him to fast.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

A loud explosion shook the city, the gate had been blown to bits by a trukk overloaded with explosives. the entire WAAAAGH! followed it, da boss, WarzZgrog, Urgork and sneeker (he was in there already, Rupert figured he was doing his sneeky thing with that giant bug he called patrick)

The WAAAGH! set about doing the usual tide of destruction but Rupert had already set a nice big chunk of the city on fire, and with the crowded hive city it could get a little too hot for some.
He hoped they noticed he was in here already, thanks to his cunning plan (Rupert considered himself a master of cunning plans)

The burna boy sighed "come one, lets get a burin"


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork saw the door go BBBOOOOOOMMM, and he roared as his horde charged past him and across the open plain towards the road to the gates. As they charged they meet little resistance coming across the field and moving into the enterance of the door. The first wave entered the great archway of the enemies camp as ths peed freaks went to work on the humies around them. Urgork charged into the door and strait into the enemy square where the humans had a barricade line in front. As smoke and ozone rose into the air the two sides slammed into each other; warriors eager for battle for their own reasons giving all they had to destroy each other. However, as the fight wore on the Orks triumphed and puhed the humans back into the streets. They fought there street to street, house to house, alley way to alley way, and everywhere that permitted battle. The humans were shown no mercy, for Urgork would allow none. 

As they pushed deeper towards the larger fortress within the city Urgork waved a fist and stopped his forces int eh middle of an advancing intersection. It was quiet, to quiet, Urgork had a bad feeling about this and as he took a step forward he felt a hum in his hear to the left. He looked, seeing nothing, but suddenly it was behind him and he looked there; nothing! As he turned around he found himself face to face with three massive gunships, each with an open bay with a very large shoota inside.

“RUN boyz run,” was all Urgork could roar before a missle hit hit armored front and flung him strait back into a building, mortar and bricking raining dowj to burry him


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*UPdate*

"GET EM WAAGGGH!" EAD Ammer yelled at the top of his lungs "Git da hummies cop em down! git da trukks blow em up! git da planet and burn it all, git,,, git me dark glassas, wot is with dat sky?" Ead Ammer slowed from his charged down the narrow hive city streets and looked up. the sky that had been glowing was now positivle scarlet.

"wot is dat." he squnited his little eyes, "grot, a farther seer." the grot put the tube of glass and leather in his hand and he put it to his eye to look up. 

in the twilight of evening he saw clearly it was like a astroid growing brighter each second, "wot is dat?" he said again as he put it down. then he noticed somthing, "ZOG IT!" it was heading right for him! 

"Scatta!" Ead Ammer charged forword sending his boyz flyig ever which way, a Howl rose up follwed by a screech as the thing slamed into the ground sending orks ever which way in a shower of organs and blood." 

Ead Ammer stood up from the pit he thrown him self in (home to the funture site of your new local commutiy pool) the object was tall oblong pod painted a brilent blue the sides opend up and gun fire scowered the ground of any green object still alive.

"zog it,," Ead Ammer thought about it, then he smiled "Spash Mairne!" 

All time to kill somthing other then gaurdsmen, enter the the Ultramarines stage up.

Urgork Carry on were you left off (three gunships vs one orks, want to see how that goesopcorn

Ruppert your hell hound shakes as a space marine drop pod smash to the ground in front of you and while your still suprised they dig in around some rubble and start to kill orks, they think you a friendly, prove them wrong.

WazZgrob your screaming down a street you and your boyz gunz blazeing blowing street front buildings apart, you enjoy your own show of dakka when a squad of devistators open fires up in front of you, (how they get there?) with a pair of heavy bolters and missle lunchers. Fast attack or heavy support? 

Sneeker you watch the Ultramarines land when you here a group (five) approch you hide your sevles to ambush them, but one of them the sargent is a vetern of the Tryanic wars and bares a skull of Ravener on his shoulder as a trophy, Patrick goes nuts(how would you like seeing a human head on a wall?) and launchs his amubush before your ready. 

(note:remember these are space marines, they don't go down easy


----------



## oblivion8

The space marines were approaching, and Sneeker and his two boyz scuttled their way into an alley to observe the unfolding chaos. 
One of the space marines, a very large man with a white beard started to run past Sneeker's position. The man had Patricks head on his shoulder!

No wait, thought Sneeker that's just a skull, and he still felt Patrick below ground.
"Wait a sec..." mumbled Sneeker, as he was openly linked with his pet. 

Patrick for some reason was making a furious trail towards the marines, not listening to Sneeker's psychic commands. 

The ground split open as Patrick engulfed a marine with a plasma gun, the others stumbled back but the older sgt dived to the side, having detected the familiar ground vibrations. "A Tyranid?!" yelled the sgt. "What in the emperors name?!" 
Patrick was tearing the head from the plasma marine when the others started to open fire with their bolters. The sgt began to charge Sneeker's pet. 
"Zog it!" yelled Sneeker, "lets move boyz!".

Match-head led the charge on the now four marines. His flamer let loose, engulfing one of the marines in hot flame. The marine almost jumped in surprise, but shrugged off the heat and made his way slowly towards him.

The sgt was not distracted and continued his charge on the large ravener. 
Charles jumped on the back of another marine, unloading shots into the crevice between the head and body armour. 

Sneeker came up last, and drew his power knife. He decided to go for the marine coming up on Patrick from behind. The marine barely knew what hit him, Sneeker ripped through the space marines torso leaving a the poor marine almost in two pieces. 
The sgt was upon Patrick now, bringing his chainsword down into a spot where he knew it would effect the Tyranid. Patrick lashed out, catching the marine around the leg tripping him. It's blood splurted out, staining the ground, and for the first time Sneeker felt his bond with the beast intensify, he almost felt as if the ravener's wound was affecting him.
"Get off im ya GIT!" roared sneaker, and jumped on the space marine sgt.
The weight of the ork pushed the breath out of the sgt, and he was unable to loosen his leg from the tight constriction of the ravener's tail. 
Sneeker saw the fear in the mans eyes as he brought his knife up and, stab after stab, Sneeker roared. "WAAAAAGHHHH!!!"

Twelve stabs later, Sneekers bloodlust faded. He took a deep breath and looked down. The power knife had mauled the space marine, leaving him a gory mess. Sneeker rolled off the large man and looked around him. Match-head had finally burned the marine, but not before taking a bolter shot in the shoulder. His body was lying on the cold cement as he wrapped his injury. 
Charles had not taken any big wounds, he had unloaded 2 clips into the marines neck before the space marine would stop struggling. 
Sneeker looked up at the sky, its red hues grew brighter as more drop pods streaked through the sky. "Boss aint gonna like dis" he whispered.

Patrick slid beside him, and curled his tail around Sneekers leg, a long tongue slithered out of his maw, and made its way across his cheek. Its acidic properties which would melt human skin, sizzled on the orks tough hide, "ha ha. stop ticklin me ya git." 
Sneeker decided to take a rest. Gun shots went off, screams echoed off the collapsed buildings, but no one would take a second glance at the 3 orks and tyranid that lay on the ground like the dead around them.


----------



## Klomster

WazZgrog (note on G in the end) was having a blast, finally he had outsmarted the boss (by speeding of really fast) joined his boyz and was having a good time.

Suddently, a group of umie marine lootas were tearing his freakz up, and this was not funny anymore.

Instead of a speech, or a simple imposing order, WazZgrog did what he did best.

He drove up on a crashed building, revving his engine.
Then, the turbo boosta rooared into life, the bike of orkish orkiness boomed like nothing like it.
The bike raised into a wheelie, the flames starting to erupt, his rear tracks starting to dig a hole in the fallen ferrocrete wall he stood upon.

Two missiles streaked past him.

As the bike epitomised all a speed freak would want in life, WazZgrog started to rooar.
"-WaaaAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!"

The until recently scattered group of speed freakz joined in, the bike of WazZgrog (totally need a name for it) jumped of the ruins and started to speed along the street.
Bikes, dozens, perhaps hundreds had joined in, all sprayong forth big shoota death and rooaring WAAAAGH!!!

But none shot as much as WazZgrog, none rooared as much as WazZgrog.

The devastators now questioned their position as they were outnumbered and outgunned, and seeing the speed they closed in they wouldn't have time to get away.

Bike after bike was blasted asunder by raging bolt or rooaring missile, but WazZgrog was not slowed.
And with a fluid motion, he ramped of some rubble and slammed into a heavy bolter carrying marine, the track slamming into his head almost slamming it of his neck. Needless to say the marine died.

The other marines in the squad was quickly covered in orkish fledh and steel, but was alive and very much kicking.

WazZgrog was turning around. Easily a few hundred metres away after that jump.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork dove to the side as gunfire ripped up the alleyway he had been using for cover from the gunship that had pulled up. Urgork had never seen such humie craft, so manueverable, so powerfull, so deadly. this wasn't a normal craft, no normal humie he had foughten could wield such a weapon, and he was intent on finding out who exactly they were. 

Urgork ran into a building and started to climb the small stairs that barely were wide enough for his form. Outside gunfire sounded and the gunships contiued to circle around on street level and harrass his advancing horde. He sped up, realising that if they didn't go down soon the humies would stop his advance wholesale and then things would get ugly. He reached the five six, or was that a nine, level and moved into a room who's windows had been destroyed. looking out he saw two gunships stillmmoving around, the third having been hit and laying in a smouldering wreck in the square of the street. 

Urgork pulled out his choppa and waited, waited as the gunships conitued to circle round and shoot his warriors up; for he saw something that most Orks wouldn't. he saw a pattern, a pattern the gunships took, and each time it took the left most one closest to him, and he wait, waited till it came round again towards him.

"Iz iz such a smart ork, har, har, har," and with that hurled himself out the window. Urgork fell, fell as the wind wipped by him, fell towards an impending death; orks looking up at him las a savoir from on high. as he did the gunship came round again, just as he predicted, and he slammed his choppa down hard, striking hard metal and attaching himself to the ship. Pulling himself up, he swung into the bay and punched the humie on the gun out of the ship and into the air to fall to his death. He turned to find a red warrior in front of him, armed with a purring sword that rattled like a chainaxe. It swung at him, and Urgork casually sidestepped as it carried through and also fell from the bay of the craft and too it's death.

"Damn, d'ese 'umies ar stupider d'an a grox." Turning he grabbed hold of the gun, using his small fingers to fit into the firing well made for humies, and ripped upon the gunship farthest to the right. the bullets hit the side of the ship, it's rotor of it's engine catching fire and the ship loosing it's balance as it plummeted down onto the street and exploding into the mass of green below. 

Urgork roared with glee and punched down noto the deck of the craft and victory, but was cut short as the gunship turned abruptly and shoot back into the heart of the city. Urgork regained his balance and reached out and retrieved his choppa, looking out onto the city below him. He saw the speed freaks as they cut a swath deeper into the city, he watched as Sneeker's unit was battle more armoed humies and it seemed that they were enjoying the tides of fortune that gork and mork had laid for them here.

suddenly the craft began to descend, and it seemed it was going to land in some type of humie camp nearbye where sneeker and his force were fighting. As it came down, it turned sharply and headed for a pad in a dense cluster of humie garages that urgork could only guess were the meky places they fixed these infernal machine. As it came down to rest, urgork hopped off and slammed into the pad below, sending up dirty and metal all around him and making quite the enterance. He walked over to the edge of the pad..........and found himself staring into an entire platoon's worthy of humie armoeed soldiers. they all wore Red armor with a skull and a drop of water on their chests, all looking very mean and full of worthy fighting spirit. at the center a large imposing figure sootd with some sort of claws instead of choppa; or sword as the humies called it. 

"Oh damn, whats Iz gonna do now?"


----------



## Klomster

As WazZgrog turned around, he saw that his boyz literally had made a heap of..... war i guess of the devestators.

With a second pass he rooared WAAAAGH!!! and his big shoota bolters spat out metal death into the pile of warriors, most likely klling more orks than space marines.

With a screeching of metal and orks, WazZgrog drove ontop the pile and stared to do donuts.

The mess he was creating was with few equals, and both marine and ork was horribly maimed by the whirring track that was WazZgrog's back wheel.

All that was heard from WazZgrog was a manical giggle and glee.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ead Ammer shock his head as he watched the space marines spray the orks around there drop pod. he waited a moment, trying to reprease his orkyniss for five moments. when the marines puased to reload then Ead Ammer unleshed his repreased orkyness.

"WWWWAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!" he surged out of the pool to be right at the suprised space mairnes.

they rapidly reloaded and sprayed the ork. bullets pinged and wanged off his mega armor Ead ammer swung his left arm around and back handed a marine into a building another spayed his bolt gun into his forehead bouncing off his thick skull. "You stupid giz, Iz Ead Ammer, you cant ammer me!" he proved by head bashing the marines head in.

with a roar a marine lept on to his back and tryed to stab his knife into his head. Ead Ammer spun round trying to throw him off. "Git off!" he reached up, but his arms would not go high enough in his armor. "I said," as he spun (sliceng a mairne in his power in half on a back swing,) "GIT OFF!!" he spun aorund fast enough to throw the marine off he then followed up with a burst of machien gun fire that blew the marine to a blood ruin.

"whooz next!?!" Ead Ammer said the respons was swift. 

a Heavy bolter chattered to life the heavy round sumpbling and forceing the massive ork back. "Oi You tink ya betta den me? ya aint! Iz got more DAKKA!" 

raiseing his machein gun arm he fired a long wild burst,,, that hit everything but the marine.

luckly all the holes he put into the wall behind him weaked it and it fell ontop of him.

"ya fink ya so great, geass what? a ton of brikz urtz!" he said pretending he ment to do that.

a roar waged and a pair of marines he scattered with his charge were soon shooting from a old store glass shatering with there first shots followed soon after by a smattering of bolt fire from up the street and a second a maie with a melta gun fired from behind hitting Ead Ammer shoulder and turning it into a mass of molten steel and pulped flesh.

"Dat squig corn poper anit nothen!" Ead Ammer lied. First he charged into the store with the two marines chargeing into the store in a shower of brick, morter, spend shells caseings and cabbages.

the marines as well as the two who were freshly recovered from a ally they ducked into ralleyed on the street.

"I think its the boss." one said,

"I know brother, the foul Xeno killed five,," a helmet landed infront of him from the store which was still rocked with the sounds of a close range battle, "six of us what do we do?" 

the sargent spoke "drop the building on its green hide!" he said as he grabbed and tossed a krak grenade followed by the rest of his squad each blast hit a load bareing beam and the whole building droped on the ork and marine inside, another maryter.

the marines gathered there breath for a few seconds "well, hes dead now, and the xenos will,," we never did find out what the xenos would have done as the stone under his feet erupted in a shower of stone and morter and Ead Ammer emerged his Power Klaw rising up and sniping him in half." the marines stubbled back one manged to emptry hes whole clip of bullets into him to no effect and got riddeld with bullets for the effert.


"Xeno! how did you live though that!" the sarget growled as he power his fist up along with last squad mate.

"ya hummies got pipes every were, even if da stink da Gork and Mork, now quit ya yappen and die!" he charged forword his Klaw pulled back for a blow that could dent a battle tank!

the marine, with melta gun smiled and raised it blasted the claw turning it to molten goo, still he got a fist full of half molten battle klaw that had the consitence of warm cholate.

"my Klaw! ya melted me Klaw!!" Ead Ammer yelled at the (Dead Marine) "ya gonna pay me dat, took me 32,000 teeth for dat! half of dem me own!" 

The sarget did not wait for the ork to get saner and steped forword with his fist and slamed into the orks side cracking a ribs under the armor.

"Forgot you." the ork said as he spun to face the sargent and losed a massive bombardment of bullets from his evy shootas. from three feet away every round missed.

the marien ran forword fist raised, when Ead Ammer lifed his leg and kicked him in the chest knocking him down Ead ammer walked up and put his gun agasints his forhead "can mizz now." he chuckled and the gun fired a long burst, (ork guns can do no less) turning his head to bloody pulp.

Ead Ammer looked around, Ten marines, dead, he roared into the sky, putting so much raw orkyness into it the words turned green. "I AM DA GREATEST BOSS DAT ASS EVER WAGGHHED A WAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!"


----------



## Klomster

The melee was messy, and the devastators were getting the upper hand, even when several of their numbers was down.

Out from the pile of destroyed warbikes, WazZgrog suddently jumped out. Bike roaaring like his rider, with pipe in hand.

The bike landed a far bit away.

It was only he vs them now, WazZgrog vs the remaining devastators.

Then a battle of dakka began, and it was glorius with few equals, both parties was engulfed in fire and smoke, plasma and fire, death and destruction.

Most of the building that was still standing in the street fell due to the gunfire, orks cheered from far away at the sight of greatness in front of them.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork ran for the cover of a nearbye building as nearly 30 guns opened up on him at once. the barracks nearbye were churned, the street riddled, a nearbye sign was demlolished as every Space Marine and Gaurdsmen shot at this intruder in there midsts. for his part Urork didn't know what to do, being trapped in the back room with nothing but his choppa in hand. He had "accidently" dropped his gun in the gunship and now as trapped; with no exit in site.

Well, if Iz gonna die, d'en Iz'z gonna do it da Orky way he thought as he looked out at the advancing hummies. He had never seen so many of them, all painted red with massive braod shoulders, and one standing in the center with a wierd skull on his face. Urgork wanted this hummie, knew if he took him out then Gork and Mork might let him in Orky heaven; at least he'd have some fun up there.

As he took a deep breath and tensed to launch himself around the corner a screeching noise started to grow stronger and stronger; the hummies suddenly running to and froe. Out of knowhere like the hand of gork himself a fighta-boma plowed out of control into the courtyard, smashing hummies and their trukks like paper toys. Urgork ran out screaming, "WWWAAGGGHHH!!!!!" and took the nearest hummies head off. still running he launched his axe at another, which burrowed deep thanks to the humming chainblades, and he grabbed it and launched himself at the skulled hummie. As he did he slammed into a invisible wall, his face squished and his body smashing firm. "Ouchies," he said as he slide down onto the ground, a nearbye hummie's mouth wide open at the spectile. 

"Oi, whatcha lokk'in at 'ummie, ya look ugly." before he could continue the skulled human turned around and started to shoot at him,"you xenoes shall die for this heresy, For the Emporer!" Urgork jumped up at a bullet burned his foot and started to run towards somehummie battlewagons parked nearbye.

"Oi, I don wanna die, I don wanna die, not fair 'ummie; fight me................" He stop, looking at the vehicle in front of him, a monsterous creature that sported a nasty looking rocket that was huge; even by Ork standards. Urgork grinned, not knowing what he was about to do.

"Oi hummie," he turned at the charging Astartes,"...come an git me, har, har, har." Urgork ran up the vehicles side and crawled up to a control panel, stabbing at buttons randomly. Suddenly a number on a flashy screen, and this satisfied Urgork as he ducked the hummies glowing staff. 

"Oi, ya missed, har, har, har." urgork started to climb the missle, the hummie trying to follow suit but having difficulty due to it's armor. As he neared the top, the missile activated and he was tossed back against the fin as the missle roared to life and launched for the sky. Urgork decided he had had enough, and he pushed himself off by sheer will power and fell, fell like a rock hard against the street. He tried to get up but found he couldn't, his left leg completely broken, his back not responding. Urgork knew he was out, out for awhile until he could find a Mek to do some "experimentition." As he dragged himself to a corner, gasping as pain assaulted even his strong Ork sense, a biker rode up to him; it was WazZgrog.

"Oi is dat u Urgork, ya look as mess; whatcha been doing." As he walekd over the missle impacted not far from them, engulfing them in flames and burning Urgork and WazZgrog really bad. as the smoke and rubble cleared(this is a massive missile, it just took out a city block), Urgork looked up and started to laugh, laugh like he had never done before.

"WazZgrog look, da hummie looks betta d'an u on ur bike, hahahahahahahahahahahahah!!" WazZgrog sat up, covered in rubble and burned just as bad as Urgork, and turned towards his beloved bike. Urgork swear he saw tears start to come to his red eyes before he turned furiously to Urgork; looking like he was going to murder him.

"Oi, wats dat hummie saying, 'Iz gots da last laugh,' har, har, har." Urgork kept laughing till he could laugh no more then slumped unconcious. the last thing he remembered was WazZgrog and someone resembling the boss standing over him.


----------



## Klomster

The fire-fight had not been going so great for WazZgrog, the devastators massively better shots than him, and two of his big shootas had stopped working.

When suddently, out of nowhere, a huge rokkit blew up the entire square.
Needless to say, this came rather unexpected to both parties and resulted in the fast death of the devastators.
Since they were hit dead on.

[OOC, conversation with Urgork.]

That had really hurt WazZgrog, he looked way better than humies when he was on his bike.
Almost as orky as big boss Wazdakka himself. Almost.

Urgork was unconscious, and the only ones present was Urgork, WazZgrog and the charred form of a civilian transport.
(Looking strangely much like a mega armour, he would have brought it home if he was into that thing.)

But WazZgrog was not an ork of petty revenge.
No, he was an ork of clever revenge.

So he took another one of Urgorks golden teef, tied him up in barbed wire, tied the wire behind his bike and drove Urgork to where he thought the boss was fighting at, and lo, Ead Ammer was there.

After Ead Ammer was done fighting for a while he walked up to WazZgrog and Urgork.

-"Wut happen'd ta Urgork?" Ead Ammer asked.
-"Dunno, found 'im like dis." WazZgrog said laid back and actually very believable.

Urgork looked even more like a burnt, chopped up beaten bruised and ripped than before.

WazZgrog let out a small silent laugh. Har har harr.... last laugh on me 

-"Wat's ya laghin' for?" Ead Ammer asked.
-".. uh, nuffin, just a fun fing dat happend last day." WazZgrog smiled with a wide grin, it was obvious to the extreme that he lied, but Ead Ammer couldn't care less.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*update*

Ead Ammer shurged "wot ever, git da boy to da back of da line, wez got marinez ta kill and rip apart and dance on there dead till there turn into jelly." 

":shok:"

"wots up wit dat grot?" Ead Ammer asked before moveing on "right now diz da plan, da hummies are on da back foot now we drive dem back." 

"so dis plan, iz just attack?" 

"WazZgrob! you suprize me, wez orks, dats all we ever do!"

Ead Ammer I going to go upgrade me claw after the marine took it out, I am going to make a dramatic appernce when a post gets awesem enough. 

All feel free to ablive a bit, i may say there guardsmen there but feel free to take tank out, or slay a marine squad, or something. as long as its context aproprite. 

WazZgrob the streets are filled with guardsmen moveing back to the secondry defensive lines. run them down, also feel free to take on 

Rupurt well no thanks to you the marines were killed by there fellow orks and now you looking for stuff to burn. the street your on branches into three streets each with a diffrent target, a industry district with lots of lovly cemicals and explosvies, a lightly guarded imperal guard base with lots of stuff to kill and guardsmen and blind orphan ally, and if you go that way you will personaly go to hell.

Urgork you awaken in a ork medikal tent with a mad dok licking his chops over you, punch his clock out and git back to da fight! (PS make it a good brawl)


----------



## Klomster

-"It's WazZgrog boss." WazZgrog said.

-"Whateva." Ead Ammer said and walked off. (This reminds me of deff squadron, where the boss never gets one of the characters name right )

WazZgrog drove off and joined the few speed freaks that was left.
They were not too many, but all the weedy freaks had been... weeded out and now only the gnarled muscled or extra insane ones left.

With the classical wheelie on flames and rooaring waaaagh, WazZgrog took off followed by the other spead freaks.

The sight the guarsdmen were greeted by, was not something any of the liked.
A wall of steel, belching with smoke and bad breath.

With a unisoned WAAAGH!!! the speed freaks charged forth, and it started to look grim.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Through the Lovely fire (burny burny!) Rupert saw an factory, one of those humie factories with a load of things that explode and burn.

Rupert climbed on top of his Hellhound "Forward!!!!" he screamed at the top of his lungs, the hellhound sped forward followed by a mass of burna boyz. Behind Rupert a battle was in full-swing, The sound of guns and the crys of battle was all anyone could hear. The city burned and smoked, it trembled at every explosion.
The guardsmen protecting the city factory were young, already alerted vy the Waaagh! las shots were flying towards them.
But that would not stop them.

Rupert could see the chemical tanks, they were within reach. He readied a fire bomb. With one mighty throw the fire bomb went straight through the air and landed on the chemical tanks.
It burst into flame, and for a moment just burnt when suddenly their was a:

*BOOOOMM!!!*

The factory exploded.
Rupert laughed. The Burna boyz screamed in joy, none of them could have felt happier. he felt like a God, nothing could stop him, nothing.


----------



## Klomster

The speed freaks closed in on the mass of guardsmen than now began to panic, a few resolute ones stood and fired, but were forced to retreat.

With a final order before the mayhem, WazZgrog uttered.
"-Ok boyz, have at 'em"
And with a sickening cacophony of noises the guardsmen was beeing moved down.

The laughter of the speed freak nobs was chilling to the bones in the burning city.
What could save the humans now?


----------



## oblivion8

The city filled with the heat of battle. 
Sneeker wiped his brow.
Looking over he saw one of Patricks wounds start to scab over slowly.
He began to get up, boss would want him back in the fight.
"Aw zog it..." he was tired.
With a slump, he landed back on his back and slept.


----------



## emporershand89

Urgork awoke to the pain all over him, and an even greater pain where his left leg should have been. However as he sat up he saw that a mechanical leg stood in it's place, blood still flowing from the fresh nerves that had been severed and then retied in a shoody medical manner. 

"Me leg, me leg, w'ere is me leg?!" Urgork looked around, twirling left and right until his eyes came to stop on a small Dok, tending carefully to some medical tools(more like rusty cutting knives). The ork turned, and cackled with glee seeing that urgork was finally awake.

"Oi, good ta see ya made it. Is was afraid ya woudn't make it. Da leg was tuff ta put on. Now, bout da............fee?" The ork looked up at Urgork, it's eyes shimmering, fully expecting some great reward for helping such a largfe Ork of urgork stature.

"Ya cut me leg off ya nutty git, Is ain't giving ya a f'ing. Git lost and leave me alone." Urgork jumped off the table, the leg holding nicely, and started towards the exit of the tent.

"Is ain't lett'in ya leave like da, ya pay me first," the Mad Dok cursed as he grabbed a nasty looking syringe and threw it at Urgork. Urgork didn't need to even turn around and caught it perfectly in his paw, cracking it in half with a twitch of his hand. He turned around towards the Dok, eyes glowing bright red with anger.

"Ya f'ink you's funny, i got more killy power in me body dan u do in ya 'ead." He went to make a lunge for the Dok........................and suddenly found himself flung into the air by an unseen force that launched him up and out of the tent. He flew, flew up into the air and then suddenly was falling; hitting the gorund hard and fast.

"Ouchies, dat 'urt," he roared looking up as the dok walked out of the tent and laughed at him.

"Okies, lissen up, Is put a rocket in dat leg of ya's, see? now I repair it and refuel it for ya if ya pay me; gots it. Oderwise it might get......slow for ya, har, har, har." Urgork sighed in a resigned roar, relaising he had been outmatched. Reaching into his sack, he handed a few gold teef into the doks hands, and was lead back to the medikal tent as the dok went to work on the leg, refueling it and tweaking at will.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

*Sneeker update*

Im sorry i missed you last update then i had to deal with the misinformed poster, im sorry heres your update

Sneeker you get it in your head to sneak behind the Human lines and blow somthing up, Im giveing you a fair bit of freedom on this one if you want more detial just tell me.


----------

